# Winter Weather Thread 2015/2016



## DDD

Boom!

It's that time again folks!!!  

Early outlook from me on the 2015/2016 Winter Weather that is to come.  South Georgia folks, I did not leave you out!  Make sure you read all the way to the bottom.

I am going to try and focus on Fall for our deer hunters this year.  Sure the real chance for snow will be in December, but I want to try and keep people updated this fall about weather patterns, I really think it's going to be WET.  Have your 4x4 and rain gear ready.  I for one am glad I bought an ATV this year... gonna be slippery.

I have updated my blog and when I blog I will copy and paste here.  

One thing I do want to be clear about, please keep this thread on topic and ASK QUESTIONS!!!  The mexican or myself will answer them eventually.  If I seem to miss your question, please PM me and I will answer it on the board.  

For reference (IMBY) stands for In My Back Yard.  When we get to that point, I will post maps, but we will be inside of 72 hours of a storm before I post any IMBY maps, so don't ask, I will not answer that question.  The map should answer that for you.

If you are not already, follow me on Twitter @GONWEATHERGUY  I retweet a lot of information from other trusted sources there that many times save me typing a big write up.  Also, send me ANY weather pics there!  I will retweet them!  Sunsets, Fall pics, hunting and fishing pics that have a nice background... anything weather or earth related that YOU take a picture of, send it!

Alright, enough of this.... here are my early thoughts...


So it's time to jump into the winter weather outlook for 2015/2016 and as it stands right now it should shape up to be an interesting winter.  The main reason I believe it will be interesting is due to the almost unprecedented El Nino that has and will continue to shape up.  El Nino's have been tracked since 1950 and 2015/2016 has the potential to be the strongest on record.  Common sense would immediately say, well... take other strong El Nino's and add 10%.  Not so fast.  It's not that easy.  There are so many other factors that play into the "outcomes" of strong El Nino years.  Think of El Nino as one of the main ingredients needed for a good dish at Thanksgiving, however it alone does not predict everything.  It by itself is not the only factor that plays into what comes "down the pipe".

As with many other's thinking I believe the PDO (Pacific Decadal Oscillation) really will hold the cards in what happens with our winter here in the South East.  Typically in past strong El Nino winters one thing seems to be true if nothing else, moisture is above average in the South East.  The cold does not always follow.  1982/1983 and 1997/1998 are the last 2 strong El Nino's we had.  If you lived in Atlanta in 1982 I don't have to tell you what that winter was like.  Snow Jam 1982 was epic.  My dad was working off of Jimmy Carter and I-85 at the old AT&T building and he was one of the few who got home because he had chains on his tires!  Most people left their vehicles on the interstates and had to start walking.  However 1997/1998 were not wintery at all, however moisture was abundant.  In fact the winter of 1997 / 1998 was the 2nd warmest and 7th wettest on record since 1895 in Georgia.  So... if you read on Facebook or Twitter that the "Super El Nino" is a lock for winter weather in the south, do not buy that hype.  All the players are not in focus to make some squirrely prediction like that.  The PDO will play the spoiler or the hay maker.  If the PDO ends up being warm, then I would say given past performance and the strength of the El Nino that seems to be happening, I would predict a very cold SE and a very wet SE.  If the PDO ends up being cold, I would say the SE will be unusually warm and still very wet compared to average temps and moisture.  If you want a real chance at snow in the SE in the winter months you want to pull for a warm PDO signal.  

Let me go a little further.  I expect (no matter the PDO signal) for the months between November and January to be WET. For my Fall and Winter sportsmen, I would say make sure you have good rain gear if you want to fish or hunt this Fall / Winter.  I would also say, that preparations for a **POSSIBLE** above average winter will need to be considered.  Once the PDO signal becomes more clear in the late Fall I will update this blog for thoughts going forward.  Anyone who says it's going to be an amazing winter or a warm winter simply is not looking at the ingredients that are needed for an active winter weather season here in the South East.  Yes the extreme El Nino is a big factor and step in the direction of a wet winter.  To me, the PDO signal will dictate the temperatures.  


For my south Georgia folks, this is your set up if you like to see snow in the deep south.  What you need is the PDO signal to be warm that will hopefully bring the below normal temps to the deep south.  The extreme El Nino really puts you in the wet spot.  The temps will be the fly in the ointment.  Moisture should not be a problem.  


I will post more as things become more clear, one thing for sure, we should not have a moisture problem in the South East from November - February.  The interesting part of this will be in what form?  

Snow lovers stay tuned!


----------



## gacowboy

Thanks DDD ! We will be looking forward to your winter weather updates all through the season. Good work !


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Great read & thanks for the update!


----------



## Jeff C.

Looking forward to it, Thanks DDD.


----------



## doenightmare

Thnaks 3D - we will see.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

I'm ready currently working on a junker 4x4 and a 4 Wheeler. Lots of rain will mean good food plots and lots of  hogs


----------



## carver

Thanks again for another year DDD


----------



## smokey30725

He's back!!!!!!!!


----------



## fireman401

Looking forward  to chasing the winter weather again!!  Thanks for the update DDD!!


----------



## deerslayer357

Thanks for the update!  Looking forward to following along for my 4th year


----------



## DDD

Sure thing gentlemen!

Also, thanks to your contributions I will have much better access to maps and information long before the storm arrives.

When we get into the Fall / Winter months, I am going to have some giveaway's as well.  So keep an eye out for those.  They will be time sensitive.  

I hope to keep things interesting especially when we have some down time.


----------



## DDD

Also of interest, I am not sure who it is, but my blog got some views out of Canada!?!? 

Anybody know where MoeBirds ended up?!?!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Have you lost your mind?


----------



## PappyHoel

Thanks, I expect a cold rain.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Thanks, DDD, and Miguel for all you guys do to keep us prepared and informed.


----------



## MadMallard

Looking forward to winter with DDD


----------



## StriperAddict

DDD said:


> Snow lovers stay tuned!


 
Now we're talkin


----------



## savreds

Is it that time already? Actually I'm ready for some cooler weather and I LOVE summer, but these temps and humidity at work are gettin to me!
Thanks for all you do, and the Messican too!!!


----------



## elfiii

DDD said:


> Sure thing gentlemen!
> 
> Also, thanks to your contributions I will have much better access to maps and information long before the storm arrives.
> 
> When we get into the Fall / Winter months, I am going to have some giveaway's as well.  So keep an eye out for those.  They will be time sensitive.
> 
> I hope to keep things interesting especially when we have some down time.



A good cold snap the first 3 weeks of November would be a groove since that is the rut for most of us. I got box blinds so the rain ins't a problem. See if you can pull it off.


----------



## Goddard

Thank you DDD!    Looking forward to more of your updates!


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Favorite thread! Thanks DDD


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Have you lost your mind?


----------



## StriperrHunterr

elfiii said:


> A good cold snap the first 3 weeks of November would be a groove since that is the rut for most of us. *I got box blinds* so the rain ins't a problem. See if you can pull it off.



Yeeahh buddy!


----------



## shakey gizzard

Brang it! We will be watching!


----------



## Sargent

DDD said:


> Also of interest, I am not sure who it is, but my blog got some views out of Canada!?!?
> 
> Anybody know where MoeBirds ended up?!?!



I think it is these guys:


----------



## Nitram4891

Bring it on!


----------



## DDD

Some forecaster has now dubbed the El Nino... Godzilla El Nino...

Oh boy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Dang. I read that funnel of a ridiculous weather blog by Robert this morning and hoped I could get here before you did to tell you not to comment on it. 

It was the most comical piece of horse squueze I've ever read. He's killing any shred of credibility he might have had with that last whirlwind / cover all bases projection.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang. I read that funnel of a ridiculous weather blog by Robert this morning and hoped I could get here before you did to tell you not to comment on it.
> 
> It was the most comical piece of horse squueze I've ever read. He's killing any shred of credibility he might have had with that last whirlwind / cover all bases projection.



Yeah, I read that last night, too, and all I could think was, "He has no idea what's going to happen, but had to put something out to keep his subscribers paying and to drive traffic to his site."


----------



## sbfowler

Super cold, slew of snow in Old Farmer's Almanac forecast - http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2015-08-15-12-01-46


----------



## blood on the ground

I took a drive through Cohutta wilderness yesterday. Per the GMC the temperature never got above 69 on top of the mountains. (wife complained that it was cold) 
It was very nice!


----------



## savreds

My oldest son and 3 friends just got back from their epic roadtrip up to the Columbia Ice Fields in Alberta Canada. spent a week and a half camping, hiking and climbing. Had snow one night the first week and has some incredible pictures. One of which made the UGA twitter feed. He's definitley ready for some snow. 
If anyone wants to see the pics, pm me and I'll give you his name and you can look at them on Facebook or InstaGram.


----------



## blood on the ground

savreds said:


> My oldest son and 3 friends just got back from their epic roadtrip up to the Columbia Ice Fields in Alberta Canada. spent a week and a half camping, hiking and climbing. Had snow one night the first week and has some incredible pictures. One of which made the UGA twitter feed. He's definitley ready for some snow.
> If anyone wants to see the pics, pm me and I'll give you his name and you can look at them on Facebook or InstaGram.



Post some pictures please!


----------



## savreds

Ok here's a few, don't want to bog the thread down with a bunch. UGA flag photo is on Mt Temple. There's big horn sheep in one if you can zoom in. balked to some people that summited after them and they said it was the least snowpack they had had in years. Looks good to me!






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Yeah, I read that last night, too, and all I could think was, "He has no idea what's going to happen, but had to put something out to keep his subscribers paying and to drive traffic to his site."



On another note, I just had to bust DDD's chops on twitter this morning. I posted a comment to him on the potential for more cool air fostered in by another cold front around next weekend if the GFS is telling the truth. He refused to verify or jump on board with the GFS projections one week out, but gleefully trumpeted the potential for an impactful winter months away based on sketchy, at best, speculation. 

Not sure he liked me doing that there, or here now.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Nice pics thanks for sharing


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Miguel Cervantes said:


> On another note, I just had to bust DDD's chops on twitter this morning. I posted a comment to him on the potential for more cool air fostered in by another cold front around next weekend if the GFS is telling the truth. He refused to verify or jump on board with the GFS projections one week out, but gleefully trumpeted the potential for an impactful winter months away based on sketchy, at best, speculation.
> 
> Not sure he liked me doing that there, or here now.



That does sound odd...


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Those pics are AMAZING! 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## DDD

Miguel Cervantes said:


> On another note, I just had to bust DDD's chops on twitter this morning. I posted a comment to him on the potential for more cool air fostered in by another cold front around next weekend if the GFS is telling the truth. He refused to verify or jump on board with the GFS projections one week out, but gleefully trumpeted the potential for an impactful winter months away based on sketchy, at best, speculation.
> 
> Not sure he liked me doing that there, or here now.




I am not going to jump on that train until we see what Danny does down in the tropics.  It looks like he will fall apart as he hits around the Dominican Republic.

Did you read what I wrote about El Nino?  All I said is that it's going to be wet.  I never said winter was going to freeze us out like some others have been saying.

It still might do it, but I have not bought into that.  The GFS has been a little sketch on temps this summer so it's not going to make me run out and scream 80° and no humidity... although I would like that to happen.

If August ends up chilling on the backside of the month it could be a tell of what's to come.  The severe wx that is up in the midwest is not typical for August... more like October.  

Now... put that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## DDD

savreds said:


> Ok here's a few, don't want to bog the thread down with a bunch. UGA flag photo is on Mt Temple. There's big horn sheep in one if you can zoom in. balked to some people that summited after them and they said it was the least snowpack they had had in years. Looks good to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]




Savreds,

Awesome.  Awesome.  Awesome.  Amazing pics.  

If he will send them to me on twitter I will retweet them out.  Especially the UGA one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

DDD said:


> I am not going to jump on that train until we see what Danny does down in the tropics.  It looks like he will fall apart as he hits around the Dominican Republic.
> 
> Did you read what I wrote about El Nino?  All I said is that it's going to be wet.  I never said winter was going to freeze us out like some others have been saying.
> 
> It still might do it, but I have not bought into that.  The GFS has been a little sketch on temps this summer so it's not going to make me run out and scream 80° and no humidity... although I would like that to happen.
> 
> If August ends up chilling on the backside of the month it could be a tell of what's to come.  The severe wx that is up in the midwest is not typical for August... more like October.
> 
> Now... put that in your pipe and smoke it.




I don't smoke anymore.


----------



## DYI hunting

Hopefully we will get enough snow to really break in the Jeep.  My KLR was fun but the Jeep has a heater, 4wd, winch, and lockers.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DDD said:


> I am not going to jump on that train until we see what Danny does down in the tropics.  It looks like he will fall apart as he hits around the Dominican Republic.
> 
> Did you read what I wrote about El Nino?  All I said is that it's going to be wet.  I never said winter was going to freeze us out like some others have been saying.
> 
> It still might do it, but I have not bought into that.  The GFS has been a little sketch on temps this summer so it's not going to make me run out and scream 80° and no humidity... although I would like that to happen.
> 
> If August ends up chilling on the backside of the month it could be a tell of what's to come.  The severe wx that is up in the midwest is not typical for August... more like October.
> 
> Now... put that in your pipe and smoke it.



I had higher optimism before I saw the sharp band of dry air followed by high shear in the maps for Danny today. 

On the cool side of things, I did get to go behind the scenes at the Weather Channel today, crossing that item off my bucket list.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I had higher optimism before I saw the sharp band of dry air followed by high shear in the maps for Danny today.
> 
> On the cool side of things, I did get to go behind the scenes at the Weather Channel today, crossing that item off my bucket list.



Did you get to meet Stephanie Abrahms? 
If not it was a wasted trip and nothing special.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you get to meet Stephanie Abrahms?
> If not it was a wasted trip and nothing special.



I thought I did but I was wrong, as she's based out of NYC.


----------



## DDD

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I had higher optimism before I saw the sharp band of dry air followed by high shear in the maps for Danny today.
> 
> On the cool side of things, I did get to go behind the scenes at the Weather Channel today, crossing that item off my bucket list.



That's cool!

Dr. Sheppard lives just around the corner from me.  I enjoy his Weather Geeks segments.  But that's about it.  He's probably the best they have at TWC.

Still thinking our chances are good for winter.  Just got to see what the PDO and the AO do.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DDD said:


> That's cool!
> 
> Dr. Sheppard lives just around the corner from me.  I enjoy his Weather Geeks segments.  But that's about it.  He's probably the best they have at TWC.
> 
> Still thinking our chances are good for winter.  Just got to see what the PDO and the AO do.



My job has taken me to a bunch of cool places, and it finally took me there. When I got out of the Army I applied there, but they wanted more broadcast experience, even though I told them I'd man the SNG because I don't fear the weather. I would have been out there with Cantore whooping it up. 

Well, if the moisture comes in like they have been saying it will, and if this week's cold burst is any indication, then it should be hard to get the two to line up like we need them as opposed to when the two ingredients are less common or strong. 

Here's hoping.


----------



## spydermon

So what we looking like?   Cold/wet winter??


----------



## blood on the ground

Bring on colder weather


----------



## GA DAWG

Bout time to cut open some persimmon seeds and see how they compare to DDD long range forecast. I mean it was in the low 50s last week. Thats plenty cool for August in Ga.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Just for grins and giggles, today was the official last day of meteorlogical summer, not to be confused with astronomical summers end. 

Here's some splainin on dat one if'n you're still confuzzled. 

http://wxbrad.com/why-today-was-the-end-of-meteorological-summer/


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

On a more positive note, now that meteorological summer is over more pockets of snow will begin showing up in the NW US. Specifically Washington, Montana and upper Idaho by early next week. 

And so it begins..


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Woooo! Come on cool weather


----------



## DDD

The wedge is going to be in play this weekend.  Sunday looks to be the day of the strongest CAD influence.  However, light showers still look to the be story for the majority of the state Saturday and Sunday.  Monday should be less showers and the clouds clearing out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

DDD said:


> The wedge is going to be in play this weekend.  Sunday looks to be the day of the strongest CAD influence.  However, light showers still look to the be story for the majority of the state Saturday and Sunday.  Monday should be less showers and the clouds clearing out.



We will be at Berry College early Sat. morning for a XC meet. Varsity boys start at 9:30am. That means the bottom will fall out at 9:29am. Murphy's Law.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DDD said:


> The wedge is going to be in play this weekend.  Sunday looks to be the day of the strongest CAD influence.  However, light showers still look to the be story for the majority of the state Saturday and Sunday.  Monday should be less showers and the clouds clearing out.



Sweet. That sounds like it should keep the pleasure boaters at home, if I can break away from housework to get out myself.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

For folks wanting to know what the predictions are for peak fall color in Ga. Check out this map.

http://smokymountains.com/fall-foliage-map/


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Looking at the long range CFSv2 looks like we should start getting into a good Fall pattern around the 14th or so of the month with cold air troughs digging south every 7 days or so.


----------



## Keebs

Miguel Cervantes said:


> For folks wanting to know what the predictions are for peak fall color in Ga. Check out this map.
> 
> http://smokymountains.com/fall-foliage-map/


where's Sinclairs house, I wanna got to that area this year, they say it's always the purtiest!


----------



## Crakajak

Keebs said:


> where's Sinclairs house, I wanna got to that area this year, they say it's always the purtiest!


I heard he picked the green leaves off his trees so they didn't fall on his lawn.


----------



## Keebs

Crakajak said:


> I heard he picked the green leaves off his trees so they didn't fall on his lawn.


 wouldn't surprise me one bit!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

'Bout time to cover the pool !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout time to cover the pool !!


What? No Nekkid Polar Bear Club meeting this year?


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What? No Nekkid Polar Bear Club meeting this year?



Meeting is at my house this year bro.... No worries!


----------



## Bob Shaw

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout time to cover the pool !!



I'm doing the same thing this week. Besides, the leaves and acorns are falling, and they're a pain in the neck to keep out of the pool.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> Meeting is at my house this year bro.... No worries!



You don't have a pool idjit!


----------



## NCHillbilly

'Sposed to be in the 30s and 40s here Sunday-Monday nights.


----------



## zworley3

NCHillbilly said:


> 'Sposed to be in the 30s and 40s here Sunday-Monday nights.





Low 50's down here in the big city and boy am I ready for it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> 'Sposed to be in the 30s and 40s here Sunday-Monday nights.



I'm coming to stay with you.


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You don't have a pool idjit!



Yes I do... Low maintenance pool called a creek!


----------



## GA DAWG

NCHillbilly said:


> 'Sposed to be in the 30s and 40s here Sunday-Monday nights.



Global warming.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm coming to stay with you.



Bring good bourbon. And steaks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

GA DAWG said:


> Global warming.


Globble Worming


----------



## blood on the ground

Bottomed out at 53 here in the 30132 this morning.... Bbbrrrrrrr! I'm ready for spring!


----------



## NCHillbilly

40s here this morning, never got out of the 60s yesterday. Supposed to be even cooler tomorrow morning.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> 40s here this morning, never got out of the 60s yesterday. Supposed to be even cooler tomorrow morning.



Are you already dreading winter? Considering how long it last in your part of the woods.... I'd probably dread it!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Naw, not yet. Fall is my favorite time of year. I even enjoy winter for awhile, but I get tired of it a little sooner every year. When it's bitterly cold, everything's dead, fish don't bite, you're paying a fortune to heat your house, and you're driving in snow nearly six months a year, it gets old in a hurry.


----------



## srb

Another nice night tonight,49/51 great!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

srb said:


> Another nice night tonight,49/51 great!!!



yes it is!!!


----------



## macdog82881

What can you do to make all the wet weather only happen on Mondays - Thursdays ?????


----------



## gobbleinwoods

macdog82881 said:


> What can you do to make all the wet weather only happen on Mondays - Thursdays ?????



Have rhbama announce that he is only hunting during the workweek this year.


----------



## greg_n_clayton

40.2 in the vineyard this morning


----------



## NCHillbilly

Some 30s scattered around the mountains this morning.


----------



## Nicodemus

58 here with hardly any humidity. Yesterday it never reached 80. Wish that would be the high for our summers.


----------



## blood on the ground

Nicodemus said:


> 58 here with hardly any humidity. Yesterday it never reached 80. Wish that would be the high for our summers.



I'm thinking you'd fit in just fine in NChillbillys neck of the woods!


----------



## Nicodemus

blood on the ground said:


> I'm thinking you'd fit in just fine in NChillbillys neck of the woods!





I spent a lot of time up there in those mountains back in the mid 70s. I liked it a lot. There`s magic in those hills, but I got to have my big swamps. Love to have his weather down here.


----------



## carver

43 in Dial, Ga. This morning


----------



## ryork

Saw 45 on my truck thermometer here in Haralson County this morning.  Feels awesome!


----------



## GA DAWG

45 here to. I figured hillbilly had frost This mornin.


----------



## PappyHoel

GA DAWG said:


> 45 here to. I figured hillbilly had frost This mornin.



Yep it was chilly in our neck of the woods this morning.  I am almost ready to go bow hunting.


----------



## savreds

Finally had a nice morning on da coast. More please!!!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

42 this morning and never got to 70 this afternoon!


----------



## PappyHoel

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> 42 this morning and never got to 70 this afternoon!



79 down here at the base of the mountains.  I might start to get excited soon.  Maybe I will leaf watch?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Just so I don't have to repeat myself. This pertains to both the winter and severe weather threads. ****IT IS NOT A FORECAST*** 
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9718359&postcount=957


----------



## DDD

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just so I don't have to repeat myself. This pertains to both the winter and severe weather threads. ****IT IS NOT A FORECAST***
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9718359&postcount=957



I saw that on Facebook.

It sorta made me laugh.  It's amazing to see a guy like Spann be perplexed as to what this El Nino might or might not bring.  What I think gets lost and I wish he would have said it was that the AO and the PDO are very important to drive either cold frozen precip or warm storming precip in the winter months.

Time will tell (obviously), however, one hint that I am waiting on is to see how the pattern sets up in late November / early December.  If it's wet and slightly worm and tornado's ripping around, the pattern usually flips every 45-60 days.  Would not surprise me for November and December to be twisty and Jan / Feb to be icy and dicey.   Should be fun and those of us that geek out on weather when we look up in April of next year it will be interesting to look back on.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

DDD said:


> If it's wet and slightly *worm *



If it's wet and slightly "worm" admit it, you'll be fishing.


----------



## DDD

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If it's wet and slightly "worm" admit it, you'll be fishing.



I would prefer that I learn to type and that it be bitter cold.  The bass are easy to catch on Lanier when it gets down right cold.  Also, no boat traffic!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

DDD said:


> I would prefer that I learn to type and that it be bitter cold.  The bass are easy to catch on Lanier when it gets down right cold.  Also, no boat traffic!



Yeah, but I watched that movie "Ice Twisters" on the SciFi channel. You haven't experienced those yet!!!


----------



## DDD

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, but I watched that movie "Ice Twisters" on the SciFi channel. You haven't experienced those yet!!!



I watched some Sharknado this year too... so between ice twisters and Sharknados... I need to invest in a heated underground bunker.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> I watched some Sharknado this year too... so between ice twisters and Sharknados... I need to invest in a heated underground bunker.



Got my storm shelter installed a few months ago. Now I am ready for whatever sharknado or whale-icain that mother nature wants to throw at me.


----------



## spydermon

All I'm hearing is thst it's going to be a very wet winter.  True or not, I don't know.  I keep hearing it though.


----------



## blood on the ground

Triple D needs to update this thread with some promising words of wisdom!!!!


----------



## DDD

blood on the ground said:


> Triple D needs to update this thread with some promising words of wisdom!!!!



I am waiting on that PDO signal out in the Pacific.  I want to pull the trigger but... patience grasshopper.


----------



## blood on the ground

DDD said:


> I am waiting on that PDO signal out in the Pacific.  I want to pull the trigger but... patience grasshopper.



LOL... Alright then!!!


----------



## GA DAWG

People posting spoons in persimmon seeds all over the south.  Its gonna snow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

GA DAWG said:


> People posting spoons in persimmon seeds all over the south.  Its gonna snow.


It's a false sign caused by Global Warming.


----------



## Nicodemus

Lee County-Sowega persimmons.


----------



## blood on the ground

Nicodemus said:


> Lee County-Sowega persimmons.



And there you have it!


----------



## doenightmare

Nicodemus said:


> Lee County-Sowega persimmons.



You could eat soup with them spoons.


----------



## Robbie101

*Re:*

Not trying to spoil anyone's hopes but didn't we have spoons last year?


----------



## GA DAWG

Robbie101 said:


> Not trying to spoil anyone's hopes but didn't we have spoons last year?



And didnt it snow several times?


----------



## gobbleinwoods

GA DAWG said:


> And didnt it snow several times?



Not in the 30055


----------



## GA DAWG

I didnt check yalls persimmon. They Must not been spoons last yr but here in 30028 they were and I was snowed in several times


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Brang on the snow, ice, power failures, I'm ready !!!


----------



## blood on the ground

Hooked On Quack said:


> Brang on the snow, ice, power failures, I'm ready !!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 850363



I'd say you are!


----------



## Patriot44

Hooked On Quack said:


> Brang on the snow, ice, power failures, I'm ready !!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 850363



My boss had one installed in 07 after he lost power that winter.  He hasn't even lost a light bulb since then.....not even a flicker.


----------



## smokey30725

Hooked On Quack said:


> Brang on the snow, ice, power failures, I'm ready !!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 850363



There ya go! I have the 20kw model at my house. Power goes out, and a few seconds later everything is back on again. I love it. That and my storm shelter are the best dollars I've ever spent on my house.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Robbie101 said:


> Not trying to spoil anyone's hopes but didn't we have spoons last year?



We did.


----------



## DDD

Nicodemus said:


> Lee County-Sowega persimmons.



When I saw this knife I realized one of two things happened.

1.  Miguel loaned you his knife.

or

2.  You stole Miguel's knife.

It's got his name on it.


----------



## Nicodemus

DDD said:


> When I saw this knife I realized one of two things happened.
> 
> 1.  Miguel loaned you his knife.
> 
> or
> 
> 2.  You stole Miguel's knife.
> 
> It's got his name on it.







Wait...I`m older`n he is!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Nicodemus said:


> Wait...I`m older`n he is!



It's ok Nic. That young whippersnapper has his days coming.


----------



## Nicodemus

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's ok Nic. That young whippersnapper has his days coming.







I`m ready for cold weather now. Winter greens been planted.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Nicodemus said:


> I`m ready for cold weather now. Winter greens been planted.



Don't hold your breath for any game changing snowmeggedon.


----------



## blood on the ground

... I feel forever young...


----------



## DDD

Robbie101 said:


> Not trying to spoil anyone's hopes but didn't we have spoons last year?



Not sure if your memory is fading or what.

Go look at Winter Weather Thread #3 from last year.  It was ice but not snow.  Close enough for me.

I am reading back through it now.  So much I missed because I was looking at maps, talking and texting.  Now I am fired up!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> ... I feel forever young...



Hittin the tater squeezins again huh?



DDD said:


> Not sure if your memory is fading or what.
> 
> Go look at Winter Weather Thread #3 from last year.  It was ice but not snow.  Close enough for me.
> 
> I am reading back through it now.  So much I missed because I was looking at maps, talking and texting.  Now I am fired up!!!



You get fired up when it's 90 degrees outside and the ashes from a burnin trash pile somewhere come floatin down and make you think of snow...


----------



## DDD

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hittin the tater squeezins again huh?
> 
> 
> 
> You get fired up when it's 90 degrees outside and the ashes from a burnin trash pile somewhere come floatin down and make you think of snow...



What's wrong with that?  You need some snow viagra.  Old Timer.


----------



## Hornet22

DDD said:


> What's wrong with that?  You need some snow viagra.  Old Timer.



OOOOOOUUUUUUCH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robbie101

DDD said:


> Not sure if your memory is fading or what.
> 
> Go look at Winter Weather Thread #3 from last year.  It was ice but not snow.  Close enough for me.
> 
> I am reading back through it now.  So much I missed because I was looking at maps, talking and texting.  Now I am fired up!!!



My memory is definitely fading. No doubt.


----------



## DDD

Joe *******i is really honking the horn for the deep south to really feel winter's brunt.  He believes this El Nino will pop the south good with snow and ice.  

If the blocking is there, the moisture SHOULD be there as well.

Trying not to get my hopes up, however if JB thinks it's coming to a doorstep near you, it's probably worth listening to.


----------



## doenightmare

DDD said:


> Joe *******i is really honking the horn for the deep south to really feel winter's brunt.  He believes this El Nino will pop the south good with snow and ice.
> 
> If the blocking is there, the moisture SHOULD be there as well.
> 
> Trying not to get my hopes up, however if JB thinks it's coming to a doorstep near you, it's probably worth listening to.



Love the snow but hate the ice. Thanks 3D.


----------



## Greene728




----------



## blood on the ground

DDD said:


> Joe *******i is really honking the horn for the deep south to really feel winter's brunt.  He believes this El Nino will pop the south good with snow and ice.
> 
> If the blocking is there, the moisture SHOULD be there as well.
> 
> Trying not to get my hopes up, however if JB thinks it's coming to a doorstep near you, it's probably worth listening to.



This is the same dude that used the words Epic and Historical for last year's SE winter forecast.... Just don't get excited about his hype as much as I do about you an the Mexican driving winter storms home for us DDD!


----------



## Bob Shaw

Ok, when do I need to head for Florida? We were planning on heading down the end of December. Y'all can have the winter weather, these old bones prefer to avoid it.


----------



## jcountry

Greene728 said:


>



People can't drive in ATL even if it is dry and sunny!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Looking at the CFS2 long range models, it might be a week or so later coming this year. Let's hope not.


----------



## fireman401

Old saying that 6 weeks after the Golden Rods are in good bloom, you can expect a frost.  They have been blooming here for about 2 weeks.  That puts is about the last of October.. We will see....

BTW, Miguel, we need to find you a new helmet!  Go DAWGS!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

fireman401 said:


> Old saying that 6 weeks after the Golden Rods are in good bloom, you can expect a frost.  They have been blooming here for about 2 weeks.  That puts is about the last of October.. We will see....
> 
> BTW, Miguel, we need to find you a new helmet!  Go DAWGS!



Ummm, you do understand that that old wives tale means after the Golden Rods are done blooming good, right? 

That puts about the 2nd week of November...

We'll talk about helmets later this evening.


----------



## fireman401

Ok..your helmet rules again....I concede.  Didn't get the part about done blooming..Older lady at church told me about it, so I interpreted it as full bloom.  I know the in horticulture and ag classes, I teach the last frost free day is in mid November (used for planting times and such).


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

fireman401 said:


> Ok..your helmet rules again....I concede.  Didn't get the part about done blooming..Older lady at church told me about it, so I interpreted it as full bloom.  I know the in horticulture and ag classes, I teach the last frost free day is in mid November (used for planting times and such).



Gotta be careful how you listen to them 'Old Ladies'. They're a deceptive lot with ulterior motives I tell ya!


----------



## GA DAWG

Wind blowing several trees down in the 30040 this morning.


----------



## shakey gizzard

GA DAWG said:


> Wind blowing several trees down in the 30040 this morning.



Got some large oak limbs down overherea!


----------



## DDD

Well... confidence continues to grow that the cold will come with some serious over running of moisture this winter.  If it does, all those folks who purchased generators, kerosene heaters, bought extra fire wood, ect...  It might be the winter it pays off.


----------



## blood on the ground

DDD said:


> Well... confidence continues to grow that the cold will come with some serious over running of moisture this winter.  If it does, all those folks who purchased generators, kerosene heaters, bought extra fire wood, ect...  It might be the winter it pays off.



Good... Bring on the coldest winter ever!


----------



## DDD

Just a quick update to the winter ahead.  Confidence is growing that this could be a great winter.  Really stormy and active.  The more I read the more excited I am that this one will be like a good trip to Vegas.

The ridging an jet streams are not setting up like they did in 1997 when the super El Nino hit and it was a warm and wet winter.  No sir.  We have warm water in the Atlantic, ridging up over Canada and the jet stream in a good spot at this point. In 1997 it was nowhere near this set up and was almost opposite.  Which gives me confidence that the opposite will happen temperature wise.  

I believe the Gulf of Mexico is going to be like an open barn door most of the winter and the cold air should spill out from the north and the bingo bango... the winter weather will ensue.  One thing that might be a fly in the ointment for some is it may be late January into February before it comes together.  

I will be here keeping an eye on it.

As for deer season, I think it's going to be a wet one.  I have said that from the beginning.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DDD said:


> Just a quick update to the winter ahead.  Confidence is growing that this could be a great winter.  Really stormy and active.  The more I read the more excited I am that this one will be like a good trip to Vegas.
> 
> The ridging an jet streams are not setting up like they did in 1997 when the super El Nino hit and it was a warm and wet winter.  No sir.  We have warm water in the Atlantic, ridging up over Canada and the jet stream in a good spot at this point. In 1997 it was nowhere near this set up and was almost opposite.  Which gives me confidence that the opposite will happen temperature wise.
> 
> I believe the Gulf of Mexico is going to be like an open barn door most of the winter and the cold air should spill out from the north and the bingo bango... the winter weather will ensue.  One thing that might be a fly in the ointment for some is it may be late January into February before it comes together.
> 
> I will be here keeping an eye on it.
> 
> As for deer season, I think it's going to be a wet one.  I have said that from the beginning.



Just please snow, and not the ice. I'm fine with "working from home," but I'd prefer to not lose power.


----------



## elfiii

DDD said:


> Well... confidence continues to grow that the cold will come with some serious over running of moisture this winter.  If it does, all those folks who purchased generators, kerosene heaters, bought extra fire wood, ect...  It might be the winter it pays off.


----------



## elfiii

DDD said:


> As for deer season, I think it's going to be a wet one.  I have said that from the beginning.



I got box blinds.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

elfiii said:


>


Better reconsider all of that dancin. Moisture overrunning cold means ice, ice baby.


----------



## elfiii

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Better reconsider all of that dancin. Moisture overrunning cold means ice, ice baby.



I'm down wit dat. I'll have 2 generators, a land office supply of firewood and plenty of likker. I can make it all the way to Spring on that.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

elfiii said:


> I got box blinds.



Goot looking dry ones, too, to, two.


----------



## blood on the ground

Bring on the worst of the worst...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

elfiii said:


> I'm down wit dat. I'll have 2 generators, a land office supply of firewood and plenty of likker. I can make it all the way to Spring on that.



Yeah, but what's Mrs. Elfiii gonna do while your down at deer camp all comfy and cozy with all that stuff...


----------



## blood on the ground

I'm loving the forecasted lows going into the weekend.


----------



## GA DAWG

Me to. Hoping it gets colder than they are forecasting.


----------



## shakey gizzard

All good things in all good time! I'm cool wit the cool fer now!


----------



## PappyHoel

Supposed to be 43 here opening morning, just checked. Should be right.


----------



## GA DAWG

PappyHoel said:


> Supposed to be 43 here opening morning, just checked. Should be right.


It was 46 this morning according to my truck and truck at work. So Im thinking frost in low areas sat or sun morning.


----------



## NCHillbilly

38 here this morning. Hard freeze forecast for the weekend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> 38 here this morning. Hard freeze forecast for the weekend.



Time to put the kilt in storage...


----------



## Nicodemus

54 here. Nice weather, but it sure is dry.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Feels great out!


----------



## blood on the ground

Nice outside tonight! Would be awesome weather for some tent camping!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> Nice outside tonight! Would be awesome weather for some tent camping!



Lets go!!!


----------



## GA DAWG

Frost at my house this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lets go!!!



I'm all about it! what's your favorite place?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> I'm all about it! what's your favorite place?



Thinkin about FDR or Red Top around Wednesday. Kids out for fall break. Would be a 2 nighter if'n it happens.


----------



## NCHillbilly

30 here this morning.


----------



## PappyHoel

Truck said 39 this morning but when I got to the posting board it was 43


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thinkin about FDR or Red Top around Wednesday. Kids out for fall break. Would be a 2 nighter if'n it happens.


Our school system around here scheduled fall break the 2nd week of September.... Idjits



NCHillbilly said:


> 30 here this morning.



did ya run around the yard Nekkid


----------



## crackerdave

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thinkin about FDR or Red Top around Wednesday. Kids out for fall break. Would be a 2 nighter if'n it happens.



I'd like to camp with yall if ya have it at FDR. That's my backyard.


----------



## GA DAWG

A couple frost pics. Probably be another tomorrow morning.


----------



## NCHillbilly

29 here this morning, frost like a young snow.


----------



## greg_n_clayton

NCHillbilly said:


> 29 here this morning, frost like a young snow.



Was wondering awhile ago about up there. We at 32.4 in the vineyard. Well it just dropped to 32 even.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

37° here in Bethroeganville.  Little Hoar Frost on the neighbors roof but gonna have to dip on down to get a real frost.


----------



## blood on the ground

38 in the 30132 ... Should've went hunting this morning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> 38 in the 30132 ... Should've went hunting this morning


----------



## DDD

I will repeat myself again... more and more signs that winter shall come to the deep south in earnest this year.  I am not just saying this because Glenn Burns said Thursday night on the news that all signs are pointing to a snow and ice winter in the south.

Many long range models giving higher than normal precip in the south through March and below normal temps in the south from December - February.

I for one am getting more firewood this year and keeping a close eye on the players. 

The southern jet stream is going to bring a lot of moisture to our region.  The northern jet will be cranking and with blocking up over Alaska and Greenland... it could be gang busters here for a couple of extreme weather events.

I may be a busy boy this year.  I would say the probability of blowing up the Woody's internet this year is higher than average.


----------



## doenightmare

DDD said:


> I will repeat myself again... more and more signs that winter shall come to the deep south in earnest this year.  I am not just saying this because Glenn Burns said Thursday night on the news that all signs are pointing to a snow and ice winter in the south.
> 
> Many long range models giving higher than normal precip in the south through March and below normal temps in the south from December - February.
> 
> I for one am getting more firewood this year and keeping a close eye on the players.
> 
> The southern jet stream is going to bring a lot of moisture to our region.  The northern jet will be cranking and with blocking up over Alaska and Greenland... it could be gang busters here for a couple of extreme weather events.
> 
> I may be a busy boy this year.  I would say the probability of blowing up the Woody's internet this year is higher than average.



Good news indeed - thanks 3D!


----------



## jbird1

DDD said:


> I will repeat myself again... more and more signs that winter shall come to the deep south in earnest this year.  I am not just saying this because Glenn Burns said Thursday night on the news that all signs are pointing to a snow and ice winter in the south.
> 
> Many long range models giving higher than normal precip in the south through March and below normal temps in the south from December - February.
> 
> I for one am getting more firewood this year and keeping a close eye on the players.
> 
> The southern jet stream is going to bring a lot of moisture to our region.  The northern jet will be cranking and with blocking up over Alaska and Greenland... it could be gang busters here for a couple of extreme weather events.
> 
> I may be a busy boy this year.  I would say the probability of blowing up the Woody's internet this year is higher than average.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

doenightmare said:


> Good news indeed - thanks 3D!


Except he's gonna kill it by buying more firewood. Idjit don't understand nothing about Murphy's Law.


----------



## doenightmare

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Except he's gonna kill it by buying more firewood. Idjit don't understand nothing about Murphy's Law.



Good purnt..........


----------



## GA DAWG

I think deers know it and will rut early


----------



## todd03blown

DDD said:


> I will repeat myself again... more and more signs that winter shall come to the deep south in earnest this year.  I am not just saying this because Glenn Burns said Thursday night on the news that all signs are pointing to a snow and ice winter in the south.
> 
> Many long range models giving higher than normal precip in the south through March and below normal temps in the south from December - February.
> 
> I for one am getting more firewood this year and keeping a close eye on the players.
> 
> The southern jet stream is going to bring a lot of moisture to our region.  The northern jet will be cranking and with blocking up over Alaska and Greenland... it could be gang busters here for a couple of extreme weather events.
> 
> I may be a busy boy this year.  I would say the probability of blowing up the Woody's internet this year is higher than average.


Music to my snow loving ears!!


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> I will repeat myself again... more and more signs that winter shall come to the deep south in earnest this year.  I am not just saying this because Glenn Burns said Thursday night on the news that all signs are pointing to a snow and ice winter in the south.
> 
> Many long range models giving higher than normal precip in the south through March and below normal temps in the south from December - February.
> 
> I for one am getting more firewood this year and keeping a close eye on the players.
> 
> The southern jet stream is going to bring a lot of moisture to our region.  The northern jet will be cranking and with blocking up over Alaska and Greenland... it could be gang busters here for a couple of extreme weather events.
> 
> I may be a busy boy this year.  I would say the probability of blowing up the Woody's internet this year is higher than average.



I think I just peed a little.


----------



## blood on the ground

Bring back summer and all that humidity.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Looking at the CFSv2 this morning, if it holds out, got some massive cold digging in around mid November.


----------



## Nitram4891

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looking at the CFSv2 this morning, if it holds out, got some massive cold digging in around mid November.



What's the sun sayin?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Nitram4891 said:


> What's the sun sayin?



I quit lookin at it. It was gettin hard to see where I was drivin.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

How much in my backyard on January 24?


----------



## phishyatl

How would this impact the Tybee Island area?  Me and some buddies are planning a kayak/beach camping trip to Little Tybee first week of Dec.  We've gone this time before and it's been beautiful.  But based on what I'm reading, we could have rock star weather, or we could have wet cold weather.  Either way, we'll likely make the trip.  I just hope this weather brings fish with it.  I'm open to anyone who can offer feedback.


----------



## smokey30725

Rockdale Buck said:


> How much in my backyard on January 24?



Oh no, you didn't!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Rockdale Buck said:


> How much in my backyard on January 24?



You do understand that question is now officially cause for being banded right?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

phishyatl said:


> How would this impact the Tybee Island area?  Me and some buddies are planning a kayak/beach camping trip to Little Tybee first week of Dec.  We've gone this time before and it's been beautiful.  But based on what I'm reading, we could have rock star weather, or we could have wet cold weather.  Either way, we'll likely make the trip.  I just hope this weather brings fish with it.  I'm open to anyone who can offer feedback.



Potential weather not withstanding, if you're talking the first weekend, Dec. 4th, I'd pass. 

Here's why.

http://www.tides4fishing.com/us/georgia/tybee-light


----------



## dsceviour

Triple DDD, anything in what Glenn Burns said about the day before Halloween?


----------



## GA DAWG

Frosted here Sat, Sun, Mon and Tuesday mornin.


----------



## GA DAWG

dsceviour said:


> Triple DDD, anything in what Glenn Burns said about the day before Halloween?


What'd he say?


----------



## smokey30725

dsceviour said:


> Triple DDD, anything in what Glenn Burns said about the day before Halloween?



Don't leave us hanging, what did he say???!!!


----------



## dsceviour

A shot of cold air is supposed to be in place with possible moisture from the gulf, that's what I saw on his Facebook. Obviously I think it's way to early for any winter event, but it's a nice sign to see cold air and moisture already moving in this early. Gonna be a very interesting winter IMO. Can't wait!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

DDD said:


> I will repeat myself again... more and more signs that winter shall come to the deep south in earnest this year.  I am not just saying this because Glenn Burns said Thursday night on the news that all signs are pointing to a snow and ice winter in the south.
> 
> Many long range models giving higher than normal precip in the south through March and below normal temps in the south from December - February.
> 
> I for one am getting more firewood this year and keeping a close eye on the players.
> 
> The southern jet stream is going to bring a lot of moisture to our region.  The northern jet will be cranking and with blocking up over Alaska and Greenland... it could be gang busters here for a couple of extreme weather events.
> 
> I may be a busy boy this year.  I would say the probability of blowing up the Woody's internet this year is higher than average.





This could turn out to be the best money I've spent in awhile, my new best friend . .


----------



## DDD

dsceviour said:


> Triple DDD, anything in what Glenn Burns said about the day before Halloween?



Unbelievable cold shot in here for Halloween day.  Crazy cold for this time of year.

There will be moisture available however, none of the colored maps are showing snow here because the temps are not quite below freezing.  VERY, VERY close if you take the GFS model at face value.


----------



## doenightmare

Thanks 3 D -are those highs or lows?


----------



## DDD

doenightmare said:


> Thanks 3 D -are those highs or lows?



Morning lows.


----------



## jbird1

It was 37 deg in N. Forsyth last Sat. morning so we were close to this Halloween cold shot last weekend.


----------



## dsceviour

DDD what are supposed to be the daytime highs for that day?


----------



## rjcruiser

Hooked On Quack said:


> This could turn out to be the best money I've spent in awhile, my new best friend . .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 854502



I can see Ms HOQ saying it now...."Geez honey...that was a great purchase!"

Or...we'll be given the pass from old man winter again and she'll be like..."all those shoes and purses I could have bought instead of that dern thing."


----------



## DCHunter

Does that mean its going to be overly windy?


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DDD said:


> VERY, VERY close if you take the GFS model at face value.



That, in and of itself, is incredible. Halloween snow even possible in GA.


----------



## elfiii

DDD said:


> Unbelievable cold shot in here for Halloween day.  Crazy cold for this time of year.



Yes! 

The Deer will be jukebox jumpin' that Sat. am!


----------



## blood on the ground

Bring on the pipe freezing cold!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

rjcruiser said:


> I can see Ms HOQ saying it now...."Geez honey...that was a great purchase!"
> 
> Or...we'll be given the pass from old man winter again and she'll be like..."all those shoes and purses I could have bought instead of that dern thing."





She's the one that wanted it !!!  I coulda gone back to Argentina and shot birds for what I got tied up in that generator.


We have more power failures/outages than a 3rd world country.  It can be a blue bird day and bam, power goes out.


----------



## GA DAWG

When I was a little feller bout 12. I remember it snow flurrying the fri before opening of gun season once as we loaded the truck.  That had to be around Halloween back then.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Well guys after years of comin on here and worrying if the power goes out at the house then what do I do or how high my power bill would be if its 30 every day for a week I decided to get me a wood stove. Im going to try and get it in hopefully in about 2 weeks. If I used it for primary heating this winter how much wood will I need? My house is roughly 2000 sq ft.


----------



## elfiii

toyota4x4h said:


> Well guys after years of comin on here and worrying if the power goes out at the house then what do I do or how high my power bill would be if its 30 every day for a week I decided to get me a wood stove. Im going to try and get it in hopefully in about 2 weeks. If I used it for primary heating this winter how much wood will I need? My house is roughly 2000 sq ft.



Is it going to be your primary heat source all winter? If so, you will need a lot of firewood. A lot.


----------



## toyota4x4h

elfiii said:


> Is it going to be your primary heat source all winter? If so, you will need a lot of firewood. A lot.



Well maybe not primary but I think ill try and turn off or turn way low my central heat. My house is old and its a cabin style house (open living/kitchen area to upstairs) so its drafty with the old windows. The central heat cost me 300$ one month when it was bout freezing for a few weeks. What do yall recommend ive never had a wood heater. I have plenty of a supply of wood though so no issue there.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

elfiii said:


> Yes!
> 
> The Deer will be jukebox jumpin' that Sat. am!



Time to get the warmer camo.


----------



## PappyHoel

Would love to hunt in the snow this season.  DDD make it happen please.


----------



## dsceviour

DDD is gonna come through this year! We believe!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Time to get the warmer camo.



Now that this problem is solved  it's just a matter of the chimney guy coming on Sunday to make sure th fireplace is in working order. 

I've got coolers in case the fridge dies, I'll have the fireplace ready to take over for the furnace if we lose power, and our range is gas so I'll still be able to cook. 

Just don't let my pipes burst again in the garage and I'll be g2g. Now that I can reach the shutoff valve for the bib, I should be alright.


----------



## Nicodemus

toyota4x4h said:


> Well maybe not primary but I think ill try and turn off or turn way low my central heat. My house is old and its a cabin style house (open living/kitchen area to upstairs) so its drafty with the old windows. The central heat cost me 300$ one month when it was bout freezing for a few weeks. What do yall recommend ive never had a wood heater. I have plenty of a supply of wood though so no issue there.





As I got old and tired of cutting and toting wood in, I installed a set of big gas logs in our fireplace. We sleep in a cold house at night, and the first one up on cold mornings fires up the gas logs (and the coffee pot). Our heating bill averages maybe $150 for the entire winter. We had a combination heat pump-air conditioner put in 21 years ago, and the heat pump probably doesn`t have one full hour of run time in that 21 years. Every Fall we turn it on and run it through a cycle, just to see if it works. Neither of us even like that kind of heat.


----------



## Jeff C.

toyota4x4h said:


> Well maybe not primary but I think ill try and turn off or turn way low my central heat. My house is old and its a cabin style house (open living/kitchen area to upstairs) so its drafty with the old windows. The central heat cost me 300$ one month when it was bout freezing for a few weeks. What do yall recommend ive never had a wood heater. I have plenty of a supply of wood though so no issue there.





Nicodemus said:


> As I got old and tired of cutting and toting wood in, I installed a set of big gas logs in our fireplace. We sleep in a cold house at night, and the first one up on cold mornings fires up the gas logs (and the coffee pot). Our heating bill averages maybe $150 for the entire winter. We had a combination heat pump-air conditioner put in 21 years ago, and the heat pump probably doesn`t have one full hour of run time in that 21 years. Every Fall we turn it on and run it through a cycle, just to see if it works. Neither of us even like that kind of heat.



I incorporated Nic's post because it is relevant to what I'm going to tell you.

I also have gas logs, but I rarely use them. I've been here 13 years and have only filled my small 125-150 gal(I think)propane tank once besides the first fill when I got it.

Although you don't have gas logs, rather a wood burning stove, you can turn your heat off and just turn fan on unit on and recirculate that heat through your returns and supply's for better distribution.

I've done that in the past and it seems to distribute the heat more efficiently to me. Obviously, it still gets warmer in the Living room where the logs are located, but does distribute heat to other rooms better.

One more thing, it probably helps that I have 16' ceilings in the living room and a large return up at the ceiling in the living room about 6-8' to one side of where the gas logs are located.

Edit to add: That's provided you don't lose power. Also, ceiling fans on low blowing upward really help to.


----------



## Resica

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's the one that wanted it !!!  I coulda gone back to Argentina and shot birds for what I got tied up in that generator.
> 
> 
> We have more power failures/outages than a 3rd world country.  It can be a blue bird day and bam, power goes out.



Can you hit anything?


----------



## toyota4x4h

I have at least 16' living area/kitchen ceiling if not higher lol. My house is come into the living area and a set of steps there goes upstairs to 2 bd/bth. So my living area is cabin like with a huge cathedral ceiling. I think Ill try and use the central unit as little as possible if any. Im excited as I really like the popping and sounds from a wood heater.


----------



## DDD

The GFS has backed off the extreme of the cold.  Not surprising.  It's so far out.  Lows now showing 39° and high around 65° during the day.  

I will keep an eye on it... it could always go back the other way.  

Much of what I am reading is that it may moderate during November and be slightly warmer than average before flipping the script come late December and just put the hammer down during Jan and Feb.

Time will tell and that is not my thoughts just yet... just what a lot of knowledgeable people seem to think might be coming.


----------



## jcountry

toyota4x4h said:


> I have at least 16' living area/kitchen ceiling if not higher lol. My house is come into the living area and a set of steps there goes upstairs to 2 bd/bth. So my living area is cabin like with a huge cathedral ceiling. I think Ill try and use the central unit as little as possible if any. Im excited as I really like the popping and sounds from a wood heater.




I hope you got a wood stove with a glass front.  They are awesome!   Let out a LOT of radiant heat.   Best thing I have EVER bought for the house.

Few tips-
-You will need a LOT of wood if it is your primary source.  I normally turn the central heat off during the day and use the stove.  Still go through about 4 cords of wood per season-in middle ga. (and my house is much smaller than yours.)
- Definitely get a good installer!   VERY important.   There are some idiots out there.   The guy who originally installed mine was a moron.  He didn't seal the flange with anything.   Leaked a while until I figured out what he did.
-When you install the triple-wall pipe, stick to the formula on the box.   You will think the pipe looks to high.  It isn't.   The high pipe keeps wind from rolling over the crest of your roof and blowing down the pipe.    The height just keeps it above the level where that happens.
-Get a humidifier-and a kettle.   Wood stoves take a lot of moisture out of the air (same principle as a hair dryer.)  Keeping a humidifier running will keep your lips from cracking and skin from drying out.
-Don't use a grate.  Wood burns better when it is in contact with the coals below.  A grate just raises stuff up so it won't burn well.

-Congrats on the wood stove!   You will LOVE it!


----------



## toyota4x4h

jcountry said:


> I hope you got a wood stove with a glass front.  They are awesome!   Let out a LOT of radiant heat.   Best thing I have EVER bought for the house.
> 
> Few tips-
> -You will need a LOT of wood if it is your primary source.  I normally turn the central heat off during the day and use the stove.  Still go through about 4 cords of wood per season-in middle ga. (and my house is much smaller than yours.)
> - Definitely get a good installer!   VERY important.   There are some idiots out there.   The guy who originally installed mine was a moron.  He didn't seal the flange with anything.   Leaked a while until I figured out what he did.
> -When you install the triple-wall pipe, stick to the formula on the box.   You will think the pipe looks to high.  It isn't.   The high pipe keeps wind from rolling over the crest of your roof and blowing down the pipe.    The height just keeps it above the level where that happens.
> -Get a humidifier-and a kettle.   Wood stoves take a lot of moisture out of the air (same principle as a hair dryer.)  Keeping a humidifier running will keep your lips from cracking and skin from drying out.
> -Don't use a grate.  Wood burns better when it is in contact with the coals below.  A grate just raises stuff up so it won't burn well.
> 
> -Congrats on the wood stove!   You will LOVE it!



It does have a glass front! Also its an old school kind (i got it used from my boss) so it doesnt have a cleanout or grate..just the shovel out coal kind lol.


----------



## shakey gizzard

I guess i'm a gunna have to kill a deer and see how much fat it has on it!


----------



## blood on the ground

yep we need more winner weather


----------



## 3ringer

I am ready for winter. I have a Coleman stove , coffee pot and a big girl to keep me warm.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

3ringer said:


> I am ready for winter. I have a Coleman stove , coffee pot and a big girl to keep me warm.



I really hope you meant to type grill here...


----------



## DDD

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I really hope you meant to type grill here...



Big girls need warmth too...


----------



## GA DAWG

Yall still think its gonna get cold next week? My weather app has changed its temps.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I really hope you meant to type grill here...



His redhead ain't gonna be happy about that one.


----------



## blood on the ground

Hunted in short sleeves yesterday morning


----------



## smokey30725

Mowed grass this afternoon and sweated and swatted Mosquitos all day. This weather's gotta go.


----------



## nickel back

my guess the wind will blow next weekend


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

nickel back said:


> my guess the wind will blow next weekend



Actually, thus far, and according to the GFS 2m Temp loop, it doesn't look too bad next weekend. Still in the low to mid 70's which I wish were not so, but wind wise the patterns shifts to a gentle breeze out of the east pretty quick after Patricia's remnants get out of here. 

Now for Mid-November? That's a different story. 

In terms of interesting weather, here is the CFS2 model runs (projections of what could be, not forecast)
The first is the 500mb wind map. Notice the potential cutoff lows that develop around the 18th and then again on Thanksgiving. Though at present the 850mb Temp projections do not support anything other than rain due to it being too warm. All of this can change in a matter of days.


----------



## toyota4x4h

I remember a few times when I was younger it snowing or at least flurries on thanksgiving at granmas house!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Fireplace got inspected and blessed off on yesterday, and the plumber comes on Tuesday to take care of the pipe. All I need is someone to help me hang one sheet of drywall and we'll be g2g. 

Anyone know someone in the Gwinnett area that can help with that?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Fireplace got inspected and blessed off on yesterday, and the plumber comes on Tuesday to take care of the pipe. All I need is someone to help me hang one sheet of drywall and we'll be g2g.
> 
> Anyone know someone in the Gwinnett area that can help with that?



All you have to do is hang it? Not mud it in etc, etc, etc???


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Miguel Cervantes said:


> All you have to do is hang it? Not mud it in etc, etc, etc???



Probably the whole shebang, but it's in the garage so I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Probably the whole shebang, but it's in the garage so I'm not entirely sure.


Wall or ceiling?


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wall or ceiling?



Wall, and only the width of one section of studs.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Wall, and only the width of one section of studs.



PM incoming.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Sorry for the derail, guys. I'm digging the rain and clouds right now. 

From what we've seen so far this fall, cold blasts and wet blasts, the law of averages says that the two will coincide more often this winter and give us some good odds.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Sorry for the derail, guys. I'm digging the rain and clouds right now.
> 
> From what we've seen so far this fall, cold blasts and wet blasts, the law of averages says that the two will coincide more often this winter and give us some good odds.



It's coming for sure. My metabolism is through the roof this last few days. I can't stop eating. This means my natural instincts are trying to get me to put on plenty of fat for what is to come.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's coming for sure. My metabolism is through the roof this last few days. I can't stop eating. This means my natural instincts are trying to get me to put on plenty of fat for what is to come.



I wish I could blame my shape on that. 

For my part it's a lack of willingness to practice self control and plenty of


----------



## DDD

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Sorry for the derail, guys. I'm digging the rain and clouds right now.
> 
> From what we've seen so far this fall, cold blasts and wet blasts, the law of averages says that the two will coincide more often this winter and give us some good odds.



This should be the pattern into January and February which is what I have been preaching the whole time.  Moisture will be around a lot.  We just have to get the cold in here.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DDD said:


> This should be the pattern into January and February which is what I have been preaching the whole time.  Moisture will be around a lot.  We just have to get the cold in here.



As per usual, I just hope it's more snow than ice.


----------



## PappyHoel

Am I wrong?  It looks like mid 70s well into November?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

PappyHoel said:


> Am I wrong?  It looks like mid 70s well into November?



You would not be wrong.


----------



## PappyHoel

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You would not be wrong.



I don't like being right.  It should be 37 outside right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

PappyHoel said:


> I don't like being right.  It should be 37 outside right now.



It is, you're just living in the wrong state.


----------



## DDD

PappyHoel said:


> Am I wrong?  It looks like mid 70s well into November?



You very well may be right.  

Long range models 2-4 weeks out (Weekly Models) show VERY above average temps and a lot of moisture.

About what I figured.  November would be wet and mild and then it will flip late December and rock us through January and February.  So far... that looks to be the case.


----------



## elfiii

DDD said:


> Long range models 2-4 weeks out (Weekly Models) show VERY above average temps and a lot of moisture.



That don't work with my deer huntin' agenda. You got to get your mojo worked out soon son! You've done it before. I know you can do it again!


----------



## srb

Looks like 49 Now,Temps getting back to 70,s Next few days.
Ready for highs in 40/50 Range:Lows 20/30:


----------



## PappyHoel

elfiii said:


> That don't work with my deer huntin' agenda. You got to get your mojo worked out soon son! You've done it before. I know you can do it again!



That's what I'm screaming.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Though the models are projecting 70's well into mid November, common sense and the NW snow buildup say otherwise for future air that will be blowing down on the midwest and SE through that snowpack. It does have a cooling effect and sometimes the models fail to take some of that into consideration. 

But like always, time will tell whose right. Those mighty computers or us dumb little humans.


----------



## Nicodemus

I`d really appreciate some cold weather down this way, as soon as ya`ll can order some up. 

Thank you kindly...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Nicodemus said:


> I`d really appreciate some cold weather down this way, as soon as ya`ll can order some up.
> 
> Thank you kindly...



This is DDD's thread. He'll have to do the ordering. 

So if you don't get any cold weather anytime soon I can head you in the direction of his house so you can have a heart to heart with him.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

elfiii said:


> That don't work with my deer huntin' agenda. You got to get your mojo worked out soon son! You've done it before. I know you can do it again!



Won't be able to see the blinds for the plot growth.


----------



## mudracing101

Mid 70's would be alot better than our low 80's.


----------



## GA DAWG

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Though the models are projecting 70's well into mid November, common sense and the NW snow buildup say otherwise for future air that will be blowing down on the midwest and SE through that snowpack. It does have a cooling effect and sometimes the models fail to take some of that into consideration.
> 
> But like always, time will tell whose right. Those mighty computers or us dumb little humans.



I like the sound of that better.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

GA DAWG said:


> I like the sound of that better.



Yeah well, glad you bought it, but the commissions on the point of sale suck .


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

Sure hope you are right, Mig. I'm past ready for a stretch of cold weather. It's time to deer hunt and this hot weather is making me irritable and it's not even my time of the month. Lol


----------



## DDD

More evidence pointing to an active January and February.

This grid is based off of years of history, current patterns / set ups and long range modeling.

Green is snow for those scoring at home.

Also on the temperature map, notice how many whole days are below freezing.  Starting at the end of November and rolling right on through to the end of February.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DDD said:


> More evidence pointing to an active January and February.
> 
> This grid is based off of years of history, current patterns / set ups and long range modeling.
> 
> Green is snow for those scoring at home.
> 
> Also on the temperature map, notice how many whole days are below freezing.  Starting at the end of November and rolling right on through to the end of February.



It may be a dumb question, but are those green lines factoring in the volume difference in rain vs snow and that's why they're so large, or are they calling for the rain equivalent of 5" of snow to fall? Last I heard that would be something like 50" of snow with the 10:1 snow:rain ratio that I once heard of. 

I could be off about the ratio, or I could be off about the chart.


----------



## DDD

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> It may be a dumb question, but are those green lines factoring in the volume difference in rain vs snow and that's why they're so large, or are they calling for the rain equivalent of 5" of snow to fall? Last I heard that would be something like 50" of snow with the 10:1 snow:rain ratio that I once heard of.
> 
> I could be off about the ratio, or I could be off about the chart.



I would not look at it too deep.  I would look at this graph more in the way of "Probabilities".  

I will say this, if this graph comes anywhere close to verifying, I might have my own DDD Woody's youtube channel because we will blow Woody's internetssss up!


----------



## Nitram4891

DD can you drop the temp 2 degrees for that white Christmas?  Thanks!


----------



## DDD

Nitram4891 said:


> DD can you drop the temp 2 degrees for that white Christmas?  Thanks!



Going by that graph I would say Christmas day would be below freezing but without moisture.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DDD said:


> I would not look at it too deep.  I would look at this graph more in the way of "Probabilities".
> 
> I will say this, if this graph comes anywhere close to verifying, I might have my own DDD Woody's youtube channel because we will blow Woody's internetssss up!



Please, please, please snow instead of ice. Since you control that and all.


----------



## Nitram4891

I'll take ICE then a nice snowpack on top for maximum traffic havoc and multiple days out of work.   Thanks DDD!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

We have already experienced the coldest weather for the season.  Next month will be back in the low 90's


----------



## elfiii

BROWNING7WSM said:


> We have already experienced the coldest weather for the season.  Next month will be back in the low 90's



Thug.


----------



## DDD

BROWNING7WSM said:


> We have already experienced the coldest weather for the season.  Next month will be back in the low 90's



ummmm....  If you live in Australia.  


Maybe.


----------



## DDD

Robert over at WxSouth just put out his Winter Outlook about an hour ago.  No surprise, he falls in line with what I have been saying the whole summer into the Fall.  

I cannot post his graphics or all of his wording but he basically says, more CAD events than normal.  CAD does not bring snow.  It brings ICE or 33° and raining.  Just nasty weather.  

Very high confidence on snow for N. GA, N. Alabama, Tennessee ect..  

Lots and lots of cold rain and extreme swings in temps.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

81 degrees in the MON...


----------



## smokey30725

Paul Barys on Channel 3 just gave his winter weather forecast. November will be warmer than normal and December through February will be much colder than normal. Our area in the top 1/3 of the state of Georgia was in the "lots of snow" loop. He predicts around 10-14" of snow for us in the northern half of the state. He said south Georgia will see snow as well and be colder than normal. Sounds a lot like what our resident weather guru has been saying. Now just bring on the snow!!!!!!! I'm going to upgrade to a 500 gallon propane tank for my generator.


----------



## doenightmare

I just want it chilly next weekend for my hunting vacation.  But bring on the snow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Nitram4891 said:


> I'll take ICE then a nice snowpack on top for maximum traffic havoc and multiple days out of work.   Thanks DDD!


NorthCarolinaHillbilly has banded people for less. 


smokey30725 said:


> Paul Barys on Channel 3 just gave his winter weather forecast. November will be warmer than normal and December through February will be much colder than normal. Our area in the top 1/3 of the state of Georgia was in the "lots of snow" loop. He predicts around 10-14" of snow for us in the northern half of the state. He said south Georgia will see snow as well and be colder than normal. Sounds a lot like what our resident weather guru has been saying. Now just bring on the snow!!!!!!! I'm going to upgrade to a 500 gallon propane tank for my generator.


I hop Paul Bary likes the way his feet taste.


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> NorthCarolinaHillbilly has banded people for less.
> 
> I hop Paul Bary likes the way his feet taste.



LOL!!! I only come here read your comments


----------



## elfiii

blood on the ground said:


> LOL!!! I only come here read your comments



Well, we got the "wetter". Where's the "colder"?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

elfiii said:


> Well, we got the "wetter". Where's the "colder"?



Done tolt ya. DDD is havin trouble gettin his orders to go through. Something about Unions and the Postal Service.


----------



## DDD

elfiii said:


> Well, we got the "wetter". Where's the "colder"?



Will have to wait until late November / early December.

Delivery is delayed.  Water will fall from the sky from now to March.


----------



## Nicodemus

DDD said:


> Will have to wait until late November / early December.
> 
> Delivery is delayed.  Water will fall from the sky from now to March.





Liquid or frozen form?


----------



## elfiii

DDD said:


> Will have to wait until late November / early December.
> 
> Delivery is delayed.  Water will fall from the sky from now to March.



How 'bout high 60's daytime and high 40's night time? I be representin' for da 3D with the peeps here in Suwanee night and day!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Nicodemus said:


> Liquid or frozen form?



Liquid.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Liquid.



Somebody make it stop! Bring on the cold!


----------



## blood on the ground

Hard to get excited about heading to the stand when you know your going to be sweating ....  an swatting Skeeters


----------



## gobbleinwoods

blood on the ground said:


> Hard to get excited about heading to the stand when you know your going to be sweating ....  an swatting Skeeters



Thermocell.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

Sick and dad gum tired of this heat. It's Novemeber 3rd and I am not having to run any source of heat right now in my home at this time. This is just not right. Every time I look at the 15 day ensembles, they always show its going to be cooler next week. I've been waiting on that next week since the first of October.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

TurkeyKiller12 said:


> Sick and dad gum tired of this heat. It's Novemeber 3rd and I am not having to run any source of heat right now in my home at this time. This is just not right. Every time I look at the 15 day ensembles, they always show its going to be cooler next week. I've been waiting on that next week since the first of October.



Blame Al Gore. He invented the internet and Global Warming.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Looks like around November 11th the cooler air starts taking swats at us, with it finally settling far enough south around Thanksgiving into the 1st week of December. 

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## DouglasB.

It's been snowing off and on here, today.... Just thought ya'll would like to know.


----------



## GA DAWG

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like around November 11th the cooler air starts taking swats at us, with it finally settling far enough south around Thanksgiving into the 1st week of December.
> 
> I'll believe it when I see it.


That is unacceptable. I need it thur.


----------



## DouglasB.

Already have 22 inches an hour away in Jackson Hole...

I guess this'll be my first year trying out my skiing legs. 3 of my clients here at work are all ski resorts, and all 3 have said they expect to see me out there... 

So if you see a 300lb redneck from Georgia rolling rear end over head end down a 9'000 foot hill on TMZ, Youtube, or Facebook.... Ya'll know it's me.


----------



## blood on the ground

DouglasB. said:


> Already have 22 inches an hour away in Jackson Hole...
> 
> I guess this'll be my first year trying out my skiing legs. 3 of my clients here at work are all ski resorts, and all 3 have said they expect to see me out there...
> 
> So if you see a 300lb redneck from Georgia rolling rear end over head end down a 9'000 foot hill on TMZ, Youtube, or Facebook.... Ya'll know it's me.



 I would pay good money to see all that


----------



## smokey30725

What say you, weather gurus?


----------



## DDD

smokey30725 said:


> What say you, weather gurus?



That map is from Chris Simmons down in Warner Robbins.  Great, great guy.  Puts a lot of thought and research into his forecast and maps.  I have known him for a while from another weather message board and he's a fantastic guy.  Look him up on Facebook for Christ Simmons Channel 41 out of Warner Robbins.

That said, the wedge thinking is very founded.  The set up and the pattern has already started for wedge, after wedge after wedge.  High pressure sliding out over Virginia up to the New England areas with moisture riding out of the gulf.  

What I absolutely do not like is the set up, because if... IF one of those sets up just right it could be a devastating ice storm for the south east.  The amount of moisture that seems to be coming out of the gulf with each system and the strength of the wedges that seem to be holding on longer because the HPS is "trapped" would be a very bad thing in the winter.  It could be the "extreme" that this unprecedented El Nino might just bring.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

El Nino ain't been nothing but a big joke


----------



## NCHillbilly

I hate that map, since it says I'm a "big winner." Winner of what? Week after week of weather that sucks, driving through snow and ice and wrecking and shoveling the driveway and power lines broke down and working 24 hours a day and etc. etc. ? Keep all that "epic winter" and "massive snow amounts" up there in yankeeland where it belongs. 

I would like to order some still, frosty morning for the next few weeks, though.


----------



## DDD

BROWNING7WSM said:


> El Nino ain't been nothing but a big joke



How do you figure?


----------



## DDD

NCHillbilly said:


> I hate that map, since it says I'm a "big winner." Winner of what? Week after week of weather that sucks, driving through snow and ice and wrecking and shoveling the driveway and power lines broke down and working 24 hours a day and etc. etc. ? Keep all that "epic winter" and "massive snow amounts" up there in yankeeland where it belongs.
> 
> I would like to order some still, frosty morning for the next few weeks, though.



Chris lives in Warner Robbins and is a huge snow weenie.    When he says "big winners" he is talking about snow fall amounts.  He made that map for winter weather lovers.  Obviously you and snow are on the outs.


----------



## Toddcosper

DDD, I miss the Free Cat  

That's all - 

It's time for the winter pre-game show! Let's roll


----------



## elfiii

BROWNING7WSM said:


> El Nino ain't been nothing but a big joke



You checked your rain gauge lately thug?


----------



## srb

Looks like a 15/20  degree swing after Sat :::


----------



## shakey gizzard

srb said:


> Looks like a 15/20  degree swing after Sat :::



Sunday is the day to be on stand!


----------



## DDD

Toddcosper said:


> DDD, I miss the Free Cat
> 
> That's all -
> 
> It's time for the winter pre-game show! Let's roll



As you wish....


----------



## DDD

shakey gizzard said:


> Sunday is the day to be on stand!



The old wedge is going to come back... I think Tuesday is the day.


----------



## jbird1

DDD said:


> The old wedge is going to come back... I think Tuesday is the day.



That was my latest thought too.


----------



## NCHillbilly

DDD said:


> Chris lives in Warner Robbins and is a huge snow weenie.    When he says "big winners" he is talking about snow fall amounts.  He made that map for winter weather lovers.  Obviously you and snow are on the outs.



The novelty wears off pretty quick when you deal with it on a weekly, sometimes daily  basis for 6-7 months of the year for decades, drive 80 miles a day through it to work and are responsible for a couple thousand people being able to safely drive on the roads and walk on the sidewalks and such, get wrecked into and your vehicle destroyed by idiots that don't know how to drive in snow and that sort of thing; instead of once every couple of years getting to stay home, making a snowman with the kids, drink hot cocoa, and it's 60 degrees the next four weeks.


----------



## DDD

NCHillbilly said:


> The novelty wears off pretty quick when you deal with it on a weekly, sometimes daily  basis for 6-7 months of the year for decades, drive 80 miles a day through it to work and are responsible for a couple thousand people being able to safely drive on the roads and walk on the sidewalks and such, get wrecked into and your vehicle destroyed by idiots that don't know how to drive in snow and that sort of thing; instead of once every couple of years getting to stay home, making a snowman with the kids, drink hot cocoa, and it's 60 degrees the next four weeks.



You sound well versed.  You should be an expert at handling it by now.


----------



## NCHillbilly

DDD said:


> You sound well versed.  You should be an expert at handling it by now.



Unfortunately, I am.  I used to love snow back in my younger days, but the older I get, the less I care for it. It would be ok if I could stay home and look at it.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DDD said:


> The old wedge is going to come back... I think Tuesday is the day.



Figures. Maybe the striper will abide me, because I can't make it down to a stand on a weeknight.


----------



## Patriot44

Who skeered the mescin off?


----------



## DouglasB.

Woke up this morning to 19 degrees with wind chill of 8. If it's gonna be this cold, I at least wanna be snowed in. I guess I best get used to it QUICK. I still haven't even bought a coat...


----------



## UBER-DIESEL

This about sums it up!


----------



## Mountainbuck

Bahahahhaa!!!


----------



## 3ringer

Any guess when we will get our first freeze this year ? I still have to winterize my outboard , camper , power washer and irrigation pump.


----------



## GA DAWG

Id be getting it done. Freezing weather will be here when Im off in a couple weeks or it best be!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus

Inch and 5/10ths rain so far since yesterday evening and still raining here. Temperature is dropping finally.


----------



## Bob Shaw

Nicodemus said:


> Inch and 5/10ths rain so far since yesterday evening and still raining here. Temperature is dropping finally.



10" so far this week, here in Eastern Coweta County and it's still raining here too.


----------



## DDD

3ringer said:


> Any guess when we will get our first freeze this year ? I still have to winterize my outboard , camper , power washer and irrigation pump.



My guess is the week after Thanksgiving.  Def. within 2 weeks after Thanksgiving.  

Of course I hope I am wrong and it's sooner, but that's my educated guess.


----------



## DDD

So let's talk temps...

You can see how impressive the CAD is showing currently.


----------



## DDD

3ringer said:


> Any guess when we will get our first freeze this year ? I still have to winterize my outboard , camper , power washer and irrigation pump.



So I may be wrong... not sure how deep a freeze you are talking but here are low temps for a week from today and a week from Wednesday.

This is what the GFS is showing.  It could change, but I hope the cold is here to stay!


----------



## Mountainbuck

Awsome !


----------



## blood on the ground

DDD said:


> So I may be wrong... not sure how deep a freeze you are talking but here are low temps for a week from today and a week from Wednesday.
> 
> This is what the GFS is showing.  It could change, but I hope the cold is here to stay!



That's what I'm talking about!!! 
What did you do with the Mexican?


----------



## DDD

blood on the ground said:


> That's what I'm talking about!!!
> What did you do with the Mexican?



He's deported himself.  Maybe he will take a slow bus back across the border at some point though.


----------



## elfiii

DDD said:


> So I may be wrong... not sure how deep a freeze you are talking but here are low temps for a week from today and a week from Wednesday.
> 
> This is what the GFS is showing.  It could change, but I hope the cold is here to stay!



Now that's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## 3ringer

I guess I better get busy winterizing my equipment. I have to get a battery for my truck too. It's trying to tell me that it won't last through the winter. I am going to take my parents a Coleman stove and a couple bottles of propane. If this winter turns out to be severe, I want them to be prepared. Thanks for the heads up DDD on the approaching freezing temps.


----------



## dsceviour

So ready for the cold weather to come and stay!! Hoping this winter is a snowy/cold winter!


----------



## turkeyhunter835

dsceviour said:


> so ready for the cold weather to come and stay!! Hoping this winter is a snowy/cold winter!



 x2.


----------



## parisinthe20s

Waiting for the cold weather! I read that it's supposed to be 70 here in Woodstock tomorrow. I know it's too early to tell, but at this rate it seems like it might be a mild winter.


----------



## PappyHoel

Good temps, will be right on time for our rut


----------



## GA DAWG

PappyHoel said:


> Good temps, will be right on time for our rut


Im holding you to it.


----------



## nickel back

DDD ...what is thanksgiving week looking like


----------



## PappyHoel

GA DAWG said:


> Im holding you to it.



Looks like the forecast changed to all cold rain next week.


----------



## GA DAWG

PappyHoel said:


> Looks like the forecast changed to all cold rain next week.


Ive already invested in frog toggs. Its nice this morning anyhow.


----------



## DDD

parisinthe20s said:


> Waiting for the cold weather! I read that it's supposed to be 70 here in Woodstock tomorrow. I know it's too early to tell, but at this rate it seems like it might be a mild winter.



I don't think so.

I think everyone's tune will change shortly after Thanksgiving.


----------



## nickel back

DDD said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> I think everyone's tune will change shortly after Thanksgiving.



This^^^^


----------



## DDD

nickel back said:


> DDD ...what is thanksgiving week looking like



Cool in the evening hours and at night... 50-60's during the day.

Nothing extreme... yet.


----------



## nickel back

DDD said:


> Cool in the evening hours and at night... 50-60's during the day.
> 
> Nothing extreme... yet.



thanks


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> Cool in the evening hours and at night... 50-60's during the day.
> 
> Nothing extreme... yet.



So you're saying there's a chance......................


----------



## snarlinbear

DDD said:


> Cool in the evening hours and at night... 50-60's during the day.
> 
> Nothing extreme... yet.



DDD:  Have you read the article on the net "Cold Sun Rising" by Sam Khoury?  It's regarding the approaching Maunder minimum.  I was just curious on your take on that science relative to your forecasts and intuition.  Sure is more believable to me than human causation for global climate change.


----------



## dsceviour

December 20-25 is looking good! Supposed to be high in the mid to upper 40's and lows in the mid to upper 20's with a chance of of some flurries/snow showers. Still way too far out, but promising to see there's a chance this early! Looks like it's gonna be a great winter!!


----------



## Bob Shaw

I love this paragraph which explains it clearly.... NOT:

During the Maunder Minimum aurorae had been observed seemingly normally, with a regular decadal-scale cycle.[24][25] This is somewhat surprising because the later, and less deep, Dalton sunspot minimum is clearly seen in auroral occurrence frequency, at least at lower geomagnetic latitudes.[26] Because geomagnetic latitude is an important factor in auroral occurrence, (lower-latitude aurorae requiring higher levels of solar-terrestrial activity) it becomes important to allow for population migration and other factors that may have influenced the number of reliable auroral observers at a given magnetic latitude for the earlier dates.[27] Decadal-scale cycles during the Maunder minimum can also be seen in the abundances of the beryllium-10 cosmogenic isotope (which unlike carbon-14 can be studied with annual resolution) [28] but these appear to be in antiphase with any remnant sunspot activity. An explanation in terms of solar cycles in loss of solar magnetic flux was proposed in 2012.[29]


----------



## snarlinbear

Hey Bob:  Not to pick the fly bombs from the pepper.....if your gonna post a contrary position you should at least reference the source.  That was not in the article I referenced, at least on the copy I read.


----------



## MariettaDawg

Atlanta's chief meteorologist popping off about severe weather next week.  Any better info out there.


----------



## dsceviour

DDD can you give us an update on this severe weather that Glenn Burns is talking about for next week? Tornados?? Cold front?? Thanks!


----------



## chewy32

Yea what's all this about


----------



## smokey30725

Not digging the tornado talk.


----------



## smokey30725

No updates from the weather guru??


----------



## snarlinbear

In the absence of the guru's commentary, Kirk Mellish did a thorough job of his long range winter forecast that was released today.  See "winter weather forecast 2015-2016."  Appears there is a consensus building in favor of winter aficionados.


----------



## smokey30725

snarlinbear said:


> In the absence of the guru's commentary, Kirk Mellish did a thorough job of his long range winter forecast that was released today.  See "winter weather forecast 2015-2016."  Appears there is a consensus building in favor of winter aficionados.



Yeah that one bodes well for us snow lovers. I was referring more to the severe weather potential for next week that was referenced. Sounds serious.


----------



## chewy32

Now there saying heavy rain and potential of sever storms Wednesday night. Pffff probably be sunny and 75


----------



## dsceviour

Just saw the GFS Model forecasting snow for Black Friday for metro Atlanta and areas east and north. Go check out Allen Hufman on Twitter for the model. All I know is this winter is gonna be full of great surprises and many winter events for us in the southeast. Can't wait!


----------



## Greene728

dsceviour said:


> Just saw the GFS Model forecasting snow for Black Friday for metro Atlanta and areas east and north. Go check out Allen Hufman on Twitter for the model. All I know is this winter is gonna be full of great surprises and many winter events for us in the southeast. Can't wait!



I'm hoping it's a bust and we don't see anything below about 28-32*.....


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Robins are all out in the yard going to be a cold winter


----------



## srb

*So so soooonnnn*



dsceviour said:


> Just saw the GFS Model forecasting snow for Black Friday for metro Atlanta and areas east and north. Go check out Allen Hufman on Twitter for the model. All I know is this winter is gonna be full of great surprises and many winter events for us in the southeast. Can't wait!



That's 11  / 12 days only ,,Would be very nice :::


----------



## DDD

I am behind the curve on weather.  Had a company trip and then a close family member is in the hospital and I have been taking care of him.

Trying to get caught up and bring you nice folks up to speed.


----------



## DDD

There was a model that came out showing some fun right after Thanksgiving and that has since disappeared.  

Temps will be a little chilly the Tuesday before Thanksgiving but will be warming as we move into turkey day.

Impressive is the temps coming out of the south as the front pulls East this Wednesday / Thursday.  Look for the severe potential south to be higher than those of us north.


----------



## srb

Did the cold weather go away after Turkey Day?Seen some highs in the 40ss:::


----------



## Resica

Saw snowflakes last weekend at camp and ran over a grouse!


----------



## zworley3

Well, maybe GDOT wont be such a joke this year if we get some winter weather.... MAYBE! 

http://www.wsbtv.com/ap/ap/georgia/gdot-preparing-for-winter-weather/npPZT/



> winter weather.
> Georgia Department of Transportation Commissioner Russell McMurry said in a release Monday that the agency has learned lessons from the impact of winter weather in recent years and invested in additional technology and resources to plan for it this year.
> Officials say the department has invested in additional brine making and snow removal equipment, more space to store salt that's needed to melt ice from slick roads and more.


----------



## DDD

Here are the lows for Sunday night into Monday... brrrrr....


----------



## DDD

Beyond Sunday night into Monday morning... it's even colder.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Man, that's cold.


----------



## Da Possum

i'm ready for summer!!


----------



## mtr3333

cool? !


----------



## zworley3

Looks like our first real shot of cold air for the season.


----------



## Greene728

hdm03 said:


> i'm ready for summer!!


----------



## RinggoldGa

DDD, what do you think the odds are of a snow event in the North Georgia Region before the end of the year?


----------



## NCHillbilly

Chance of snow showers here this weekend.


----------



## DDD

RinggoldGa said:


> DDD, what do you think the odds are of a snow event in the North Georgia Region before the end of the year?



I am thinking between Christmas and New Years.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> I am thinking between Christmas and New Years.



I just got the Chris Matthews leg tingle....................


----------



## RinggoldGa

DDD said:


> I am thinking between Christmas and New Years.



That would work.  Would hurt end of the quarter work stuff but a week of hunting/relaxing in the snow would be great.


----------



## dsceviour

DDD when do you think the best chance for our first real snow is in the metro area and northeast of there? Specifically Bethlehem/Monroe area?


----------



## DDD

dsceviour said:


> DDD when do you think the best chance for our first real snow is in the metro area and northeast of there? Specifically Bethlehem/Monroe area?



Honestly, if you made me go put $1,000 down on a month, I would say the first 2 weeks of February.

However, this is going to be an active period.  I think I am going to sound like a broken record player when I say, "We have a chance Wednesday and then another chance Sunday and possibly Tuesday after that."

Now, that said, the cold will have to get in here and stay.  Timing will be everything.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> Honestly, if you made me go put $1,000 down on a month, I would say the first 2 weeks of February.
> 
> However, this is going to be an active period.  I think I am going to sound like a broken record player when I say, "We have a chance Wednesday and then another chance Sunday and possibly Tuesday after that."
> 
> Now, that said, the cold will have to get in here and stay.  Timing will be everything.



Has the esteemed Mexican chimed in about any upcoming events? I guess he's still on hiatus from our forum here.


----------



## DDD

dsceviour said:


> DDD when do you think the best chance for our first real snow is in the metro area and northeast of there? Specifically Bethlehem/Monroe area?




Now we will see who is paying attention.

This is an ensemble.  Not a forecast.  But I would say... 

Check please!    (Especially bottom right run)

EDIT:  Right now the major snow fall according to that map would about the 30 day mark.  December 19/20


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Looks fun.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Im huntin in flip flops right now


----------



## zworley3

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Im huntin in flip flops right now



The foot funk doesnt scare the deer away?


----------



## todd03blown

DDD said:


> Now we will see who is paying attention.
> 
> This is an ensemble.  Not a forecast.  But I would say...
> 
> Check please!    (Especially bottom right run)
> 
> EDIT:  Right now the major snow fall according to that map would about the 30 day mark.  December 19/20


wow...That is


----------



## Priest

DDD said:


> Honestly, if you made me go put $1,000 down on a month, I would say the first 2 weeks of February.



I have a baby due February 8th.....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

zworley3 said:


> The foot funk doesnt scare the deer away?



Nah, sprayed them down with scent killer


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Winter is over. Close thread


----------



## gobbleinwoods

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Winter is over. Close thread



Yep I might as well worn shorts this afternoon


----------



## BrotherBadger

First snowfall of the year last night.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

BrotherBadger said:


> First snowfall of the year last night.



keep that mess up there


----------



## blood on the ground

BrotherBadger said:


> First snowfall of the year last night.



Man I would be in  heaven


----------



## Greene728

blood on the ground said:


> Man I would be in  heaven





I'd be in quite the opposite!

Keep that junk up there!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Light dusting of snow here this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> Light dusting of snow here this morning.



Post a pic


----------



## savreds

blood on the ground said:


> Post a pic



       ^
or it didn't happen!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

blood on the ground said:


> Man I would be in  heaven



Delta's ready


----------



## Cmp1

BrotherBadger said:


> First snowfall of the year last night.



You guys got a lot more than we did,,,, you guys can have it too,,,, lol


----------



## smokey30725

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Delta's ready



Rumor has it they fly to Florida as well.


----------



## blood on the ground

What's up with all the winter weather haters?


----------



## NCHillbilly

blood on the ground said:


> What's up with all the winter weather haters?



Astronomical heating bills, fish don't bite, driving 40 miles to work in second gear 4wd, cold cold cold, everything frozen and don't work, driving 40 miles to work dodging sliding idgits and jack knifing tractor trailers, wind wind wind, power out, everything's dead and gray, daylight lasts like four hours, wrecks and pileups, people dying, etc, etc, etc. Basically it's not fun when it happens every day for six-seven months.

19 here this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> Astronomical heating bills, fish don't bite, driving 40 miles to work in second gear 4wd, cold cold cold, everything frozen and don't work, driving 40 miles to work dodging sliding idgits and jack knifing tractor trailers, wind wind wind, power out, everything's dead and gray, daylight lasts like four hours, wrecks and pileups, people dying, etc, etc, etc. Basically it's not fun when it happens every day for six-seven months.
> 
> 19 here this morning.



Um I understand now....


----------



## gobbleinwoods

NCHillbilly said:


> Astronomical heating bills, fish don't bite, driving 40 miles to work in second gear 4wd, cold cold cold, everything frozen and don't work, driving 40 miles to work dodging sliding idgits and jack knifing tractor trailers, wind wind wind, power out, everything's dead and gray, daylight lasts like four hours, wrecks and pileups, people dying, etc, etc, etc. Basically it's not fun when it happens every day for six-seven months.
> 
> 19 here this morning.



Then the snow birds return!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

I love global warming


----------



## DDD

Guys, I am planning on writing a blog tomorrow.  Not sure when I will get it posted but it should go up tomorrow.

I will post here so you don't have to go to my blog directly.

It will be a long read but will cover Winter and some personal thoughts on Thanksgiving.  It might be Wednesday before I get it posted but my grand plan is to have it posted by tomorrow.


----------



## dsceviour

Can't wait!!


----------



## Jeff C.

DDD said:


> Guys, I am planning on writing a blog tomorrow.  Not sure when I will get it posted but it should go up tomorrow.
> 
> I will post here so you don't have to go to my blog directly.
> 
> It will be a long read but will cover Winter and some personal thoughts on Thanksgiving.  It might be Wednesday before I get it posted but my grand plan is to have it posted by tomorrow.



Patiently waiting, thank you sir!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Really cool this morning. A few more days of this and the striper should solidify on their winter pattern and I'll be a happy boy.


----------



## Greene728

NCHillbilly said:


> Astronomical heating bills, fish don't bite, driving 40 miles to work in second gear 4wd, cold cold cold, everything frozen and don't work, driving 40 miles to work dodging sliding idgits and jack knifing tractor trailers, wind wind wind, power out, everything's dead and gray, daylight lasts like four hours, wrecks and pileups, people dying, etc, etc, etc. Basically it's not fun when it happens every day for six-seven months.
> 
> 19 here this morning.



NCH....my new BFF....

Well said!


----------



## hunter rich

NCHillbilly said:


> Astronomical heating bills, fish don't bite, driving 40 miles to work in second gear 4wd, cold cold cold, everything frozen and don't work, driving 40 miles to work dodging sliding idgits and jack knifing tractor trailers, wind wind wind, power out, everything's dead and gray, daylight lasts like four hours, wrecks and pileups, people dying, etc, etc, etc. Basically it's not fun when it happens every day for six-seven months.
> 
> 19 here this morning.



A lot of this is true. but I guess you have never been ice fishing? try pulling a 20" musky thru a 8" hole in the ice...Now that's entertainment.


----------



## PappyHoel

Looks like low of 50s high of 60s for the next week or so.  I hate this winter.


----------



## NCHillbilly

PappyHoel said:


> Looks like low of 50s high of 60s for the next week or so.  I hate this winter.



Teens the last two mornings here, never got out of the 30s yesterday. Come get it and take it down there.


----------



## PappyHoel

NCHillbilly said:


> Teens the last two mornings here, never got out of the 30s yesterday. Come get it and take it down there.



The crazy thing is I'm not far from you.  Maybe 100 miles max


----------



## NCHillbilly

Add about 3,000' elevation. The climate and vegetation on our highest peaks here is similar to the climate and vegetation in Canada.


----------



## smokey30725

Do we have any word from DDD about his blog?


----------



## mammajamma

Not yet, eh?


----------



## gobbleinwoods

smokey30725 said:


> Do we have any word from DDD about his blog?



Didn't post on his twitter blog either.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

NCHillbilly said:


> Add about 3,000' elevation. The climate and vegetation on our highest peaks here is similar to the climate and vegetation in Canada.





eh?


----------



## BrotherBadger

Hooked On Quack said:


> eh?



A lot of the higher peaks are in a different hardiness zone that those at lower altitudes around them. So, some plants that would be perennials in Georgia, are annuals due to the cold winters. This means that the only plants that tend to survive every year, are the ones that can handle to cold(which are traditionally plants that grow in the North/Canada).

Also, i just realized that might have been a canada joke. Meh, i'm leaving it.



> A lot of this is true. but I guess you have never been ice fishing? try pulling a 20" musky thru a 8" hole in the ice...Now that's entertainment.



Ice fishing is great, as long as you know how much weight to put on it/how thick it is. I've known more than my share of people who went out ice fishing and never came back due to thin ice or overestimating the thickness(too many eager beavers early in the winter). The fish does taste better when it's pulled out of the ice, no doubt about that.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Refresh for the 50th time


----------



## savreds

Life probably derailed DDD's great plan, it always seems to get in the way of a lot of my "plans"!
I'm sure he'll  be along as soon as possible


----------



## snarlinbear

Anticipation makes the result so much sweeter.  The guru will do his homework and then reward the acolytes with his wisdom.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Hellaww


----------



## Priest

We've started trying to make the winter weather contingency plan for the due date....this will be interesting if this winter wants to dump on us right as she is due.  I hope to look into the future with an update from DDD


----------



## DDD

Sorry boys and girls, life certainly has derailed the weather man's train.  

Also, I will admit I have spent some time with my 13 year old daughter in the deer blind and as you all know family comes first.

That being said, I have both my mother in law and father in law living with us now.  Long story short, my FIL has stage 4 melanoma, my MIL went into Emory two weeks ago for scheduled back surgery and my FIL ended up in Emory with severe sepsis in his blood.  Spent 10 days in the hospital.

Thank the good Lord above my wife is an RN and can take care of her parents here, but life is NUTS in the DDD house.

However, I am banging away on the computer tonight to put together a winter weather recipe.

I hope to have it done in about 2 hours.


----------



## Priest

Good deal and thank you!

On the family side....if course they come first. You have to take care of them before appeasing our wants


----------



## snarlinbear

DDD: I'm saying a prayer for you and your family.  Don't worry about us....put them way ahead.   I think most follow just for fun and what you're facing is not.  God be with you all.


----------



## K80

Sorry to hear about the health problems with your in-laws.  Will be praying for y'all brother.


----------



## DDD

K80 said:


> Sorry to hear about the health problems with your in-laws.  Will be praying for y'all brother.



Let me tell you something you already know, cancer sucks and it doesn't play fair.  

I know I am preaching to the choir.  My family appreciates your prayers.  Truly!


----------



## DDD

I had hoped to get this post out before Thanksgiving however some things have gotten in the way so it is late.

I had hoped to be telling everyone that the cold would be here in a week or two but I cannot report that.  I had high hopes for a white Christmas in the deep south but that too is not looking so good.  The Midwest states like Nebraska, Iowa, South Dakota, Missouri and Kansas look to be in the sweet spot for a white Christmas this year.  Also the North East region, New York North ward looks to be on the action as well.

So where is the cold and the snow?  Right now we have a split jet stream.  The northern stream is keeping the cold across the heart of the country and due East over to the NE states.  As systems move out of Canada they move West to East and take the cold with them.  The southern branch is taking the storms that ride from the west or build a low pressure system in the Gulf and up rides the warmer air and the moisture to go with it.  So we are stuck on the southern side of the system here in the deep south.  Also, of note and odd... long range models show very warm air covering a lot of Canada and northern U.S. states.  This weather is wacky.

However... Think of the two jet streams like rubber bands.  If a system gets amped up good and dives south, it will stretch that Northern rubber band just enough to bring cold air south and tap the moisture riding out of the gulf.  This obviously is in fantasy land.  I don't have a model to show this scenario but it can and probably will happen at some point.  Let me also point out that I am talking about the next 30-45 days.  I expect the pattern to change around the first of the year and I highly expect January and most favorably February to be snow lovers dreams.  For now though, the cold air is going to stay bottled up north and shows no signs of changing anytime soon.  The blocking is just not there.  The North Atlantic Oscillation and Atlantic Oscillation all remain positive.  We don't have to have a negative NAO or AO to get snow, but it sure does help.  In the graph's below you could conclude that it's "trying" to go negative but there is no strong signal or model to back that up.  Right now, to get snow in the SE anywhere from Mississippi to North Carolina one of the systems in the Northern flow will have to get some serious energy (not modeled) and "stretch the rubber band".  It could very well happen.  It's possible, it's just not modeled or obvious.  Yet.

 Another aspect that cannot be looked over is the amount of moisture and constant wet pattern that will not leave us alone.   The next two weeks look to be wet and gloomy.  Seems like the front part of November we didn't see the sun for 2 weeks.  I think the front end of December will be the same way.  Wet and cloudy.

The last thing about the weather I will point out is the constant high pressure systems that have slid out over the NE coast and caused wedge or CAD set ups during the Fall.  There is nothing that I see to prevent this pattern from stopping on into the depths of winter.  This is like a small voice in the back of my head every time I look at long range models and just the overall pattern.  I urge you to keep this in the back of your minds too.  This to me would be the really bad, high probability set up that I foresee.  I will tell you that I ordered a full truck load of firewood last week.  I believe it that much.  If we were to get just one of these CAD events to set up, what bothers me is the amount of moisture we have seen this Fall and early winter.  Do I know for sure it will happen?  Of course not, but it's what is possible.  The panhandle of Texas got a taste of this on Thanksgiving day and Oklahoma got it today.   It could happen again, except in the deep south.

December looks wet and gloomy as I type this November 28th.

January and February are too far out to be super specific.  I still believe those are the 2 months that will entertain winter weather lovers in the deep south weekly.  I could be completely wrong, we will just have to wait and see.

Follow me on twitter @gonweatherguy


----------



## smokey30725

I am putting in an extra 500 gallon propane tank for my generator for when / if the current tank runs dry. Have access to a 6000 watt gas generator if the propane runs out. We will be ready. Got the 4x4 working in my truck again so hopefully I will be good to go if I have to get out. 
On another note, prayers sent for your family, DDD. Hope all turns out well. I've seen the Lord turn catastrophic cancer around in an instant.


----------



## Nicodemus

DDD, our prayers go out to your family. Cancer is one the very few things in the world that I can truly say that I hate. Over the years it has devastated my family.

I`m not so much concerned with whether we get snow or not, even though it would be nice. Right now just some cold weather would be fine. We`ve only had two frosts around here. Set where I normally do when hunting and the skeeters will try to tote you off.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Prayers for your family


----------



## blood on the ground

Praying for your family DDD!


----------



## Jeff C.

Prayers sent for your family DDD.


----------



## dsceviour

Thanks for all you do DDD! Praying for you and your family, take care of what needs to be done. We're just here for the entertainment and suspense of what you bring to us! You're the only "real" weather person/meteorologist I will follow and I love reading your insight on the winters, lots of fun!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

brrrrr.. its cold outside


----------



## ChrisLakeCountry

Praying for you and your family 3D, family always come first! Thanks for all that you do!


----------



## DDD

Thanks everyone!  

Some things I have learned is, "If you want to make God laugh, tell him your plans."

That said, you know, everyone should have an action plan in place in the event we end up with a bad ice storm.  

Pictures out of Texas and Oklahoma are devastating to watch today with the amount of ice they have out there.  They've got 10 dead from it.

http://www.cnn.com/2015/11/28/us/weather-texas-oklahoma-heavy-flooding-ice/


----------



## Hornet22

Bubba, we all REALLY preciate when you take time outa your life to post to keep us informed on potential bad winter  stuff. Me and mz tu tu offer up our thoughts and prayers for mz ddd's folks. I've said it before, and I will continue to say it; cancer SUX!!!!!! Seems like it goes after the good ones first


----------



## deerslayer357

Prayers for your family DDD!


----------



## nickel back

cut the grass Saturday, its still just as green as summer grass and growing ......

Prayers for your family DDD


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DDD said:


> Let me tell you something you already know, cancer sucks and it doesn't play fair.
> 
> I know I am preaching to the choir.  My family appreciates your prayers.  Truly!



We're all pulling for you and your family. If there's anything we can do, let us know. 

Fight dirty, cancer does suck.


----------



## elfiii

Dang 3D. Just now seeing this. You got my prayers too bro.


----------



## savreds

Prayers going your way and thanks for taking a little bit of your very valuable time and updating us!


----------



## DDD

Thanks to all of you!

I honestly don't know why the NWS feels the need to put up an flood watch for us.  I just don't see the amounts of precip that I expect when I see "flooding".

However, we have had some folks die here recently thinking they can cross rivers or high creeks and they have died.  Maybe they think they need to do this to try and get the media to remind people not to be dumb dumbs and try and cross a river.  In December.  Even if the air temp is a little warm and you don think that river looks like it's moving that fast.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Praying for you and your family.


----------



## sbfowler

Thanks for all you do, DDD! Comfort and peace to your family. Your Snellville friend, Brent...


----------



## doenightmare

Prayers sent to your family 3D - hope for the best outcome.


----------



## orrb

Praying for your family DDD. weather can wait.


----------



## gacowboy

I just saw this, Prayers for your family DDD. Thanks for all you do to keep us informed.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Prayers sent to your family DDD


----------



## srb

Kind of a  Weather question here?...When is the shortest day of the year in December?


----------



## DDD

srb said:


> Kind of a  Weather question here?...When is the shortest day of the year in December?



They are all the same height. 24 hours each day.


----------



## rjcruiser

DDD said:


> They are all the same height. 24 hours each day.


----------



## blood on the ground

DDD said:


> They are all the same height. 24 hours each day.



December 21, this is called winter solstice.


----------



## DDD

blood on the ground said:


> December 21, this is called winter solstice.



That's not what he asked.


----------



## DCHunter

srb said:


> Kind of a  Weather question here?...When is the shortest day of the year in December?



Every year


----------



## srb

When the sun sets..Like say 535 pm ,I know it is  a day in December:::Just didn't know the day...


----------



## todd03blown

DDD - Very sorry to hear the sad news with your in-laws. Prayers for them and your entire family.


----------



## jbird1

Sure is pleasant out for December...was good and cold this time last year.


----------



## smokey30725

James Spann is talking about the possibility for a severe weather system for Sunday / Monday next week. Says it's still in the "maybe" category now but they are watching it.


----------



## DDD

smokey30725 said:


> James Spann is talking about the possibility for a severe weather system for Sunday / Monday next week. Says it's still in the "maybe" category now but they are watching it.



Not only, that but signs are starting to trickle in for late December / early January on ***possibly*** a pattern shift.  

I hope it comes soon...  I am starting to lose the faith.

The severe threat is a long ways off.  I will keep an eye on it.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

enjoying the heck out of my flip flops and shorts so far this season


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> Not only, that but signs are starting to trickle in for late December / early January on ***possibly*** a pattern shift.
> 
> I hope it comes soon...  I am starting to lose the faith.
> 
> The severe threat is a long ways off.  I will keep an eye on it.



He just posted an update on twitter that said the Euro is still supporting strong storms for Sunday night.


----------



## smokey30725

Alabama Power is tweeting about this upcoming system.
Hope it fizzles before it gets here.


----------



## Dustin Pate

BROWNING7WSM said:


> enjoying the heck out of my flip flops and shorts so far this season



You got that right. It was dang near perfect on the lake yesterday afternoon. Fishing in a t-shirt in December is a lovely thing!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG

If it aint cold during the nov rut and Christmas.  Id just soon it stay warm


----------



## Greene728

I too am loving this weather! After the last few winters we've had I say its time for a break! Sorry Winter Weather Lovers!


----------



## smokey30725

Your break is the months of April through November. Come on snow!


----------



## blood on the ground

I say bring on the pipe freezing cold for the next 10 er 12 weeks ..... Who's with me?


----------



## nickel back

blood on the ground said:


> I say bring on the pipe freezing cold for the next 10 er 12 weeks ..... Who's with me?



the heat is with ya


----------



## PappyHoel

Supposed to be 70 degrees at the base of the mountains Saturday.  Horrible weather, I hate not having cold weather during deer season.


----------



## smokey30725

Spann is still warning about a bad storm system coming through here on Sunday. The radar images show most of GA in the red. And I agree, it's too dang warm right now. I shouldn't still be mowing grass in shorts and a t shirt in December.


----------



## shakey gizzard

PappyHoel said:


> Supposed to be 70 degrees at the base of the mountains Saturday.  Horrible weather, *I hate not having cold weather during deer season*.



True dat! Bring on the cold!


----------



## elfiii

PappyHoel said:


> Supposed to be 70 degrees at the base of the mountains Saturday.  Horrible weather, I hate not having cold weather during deer season.



73 in West GA which means it will be close to 80 at my place. I'll be deer hunting in a camo thong and wife beater.


----------



## nickel back

elfiii said:


> 73 in West GA which means it will be close to 80 at my place. I'll be deer hunting in a camo thong and wife beater.


----------



## doenightmare

The lady bugs will be swarming. Last couple trips it's been warm and they are terrible. Can't keep them out of the camper and them suckers bite.


----------



## NCHillbilly

20s here every morning this week. I've had to go crank my truck 10 minutes before I leave to thaw the half-inch of frost offthe windshield.


----------



## blood on the ground

doenightmare said:


> The lady bugs will be swarming. Last couple trips it's been warm and they are terrible. Can't keep them out of the camper and them suckers bite.



They bite??? Seriously???


----------



## Greene728

blood on the ground said:


> They bite??? Seriously???



Yes! I can verify this also. Had one in a sleeping bag once...


----------



## NCHillbilly

Yes, ladybugs bite. They don't very often, but when one does decide to, it'll take a chunk out of you. They are predators.


----------



## Nitram4891

NCHillbilly said:


> 20s here every morning this week. I've had to go crank my truck 10 minutes before I leave to thaw the half-inch of frost offthe windshield.



Remote start.


----------



## 3ringer

Dang, should I go ahead and plant my tomatoes


----------



## Keebs

blood on the ground said:


> They bite??? Seriously???


 Yes they do!!


----------



## blood on the ground

Just when you thought you knew everything... Bam!! You find out ladybugs bite!!


----------



## Matt.M

Come on Triple D, your minions are jonsing for an update.  

I heard the future modeling is looking better (colder) for the SE.


----------



## Atlsooner

DDD said:


> Let me tell you something you already know, *cancer sucks *and it doesn't play fair.
> 
> I know I am preaching to the choir.  My family appreciates your prayers.  Truly!




DDD, my feelings exactly. My wife has been battling Leukemia for 13 yrs now, and I just recently got my first tattoo after bad news after bad news. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and the family.


----------



## Bob Shaw

3ringer said:


> Dang, should I go ahead and plant my tomatoes



I planted mine about 6 weeks ago in Sebring Florida. I've got some small tomatoes on them already, and I'm hoping to harvest my pineapple when I get back there at the end of the month. Y'all enjoy your cold weather, "Me, I'm going to Disney World".


----------



## shakey gizzard

blood on the ground said:


> Just when you thought you knew everything... Bam!! You find out ladybugs bite!!



Those aren't  the"lady bugs" we know!  http://www2.ca.uky.edu/entomology/entfacts/ef416.asp


----------



## parisinthe20s

70 degrees in December??where's old man winter hiding?


----------



## Resica

parisinthe20s said:


> 70 degrees in December??where's old man winter hiding?



Canada probably.


----------



## Greene728

parisinthe20s said:


> 70 degrees in December??where's old man winter hiding?



He can keep on hiding too!
James Spann is saying that it will continue to be mild for a while longer too. We will have the occasional cold shots here and there. But overall patter (for the time being anyway) is mild and wet. Just as DDD stated a week or two ago. 
The one part Spann mentioned that I don't like is this pattern is also very favorable for a very active spring storm season. I could do without that too!


----------



## Rockdale Buck

75 degrees today wow


----------



## smokey30725

This weather sucks.


----------



## smokey30725

Update: this weather continues to suck. More at 11.


----------



## srb

Looks like maybe the 10/12 day has some cooler temps.
#This Dec weather bla bla  2015...:::...


----------



## jcountry

I'm getting my surfboard back out.  

Dat durn global warming done got us.  No winter this year.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

73 today, nice cool off


----------



## westcobbdog

freezing temps in forecast for next weekend.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

westcobbdog said:


> freezing temps in forecast for next weekend.



Yep, will definitely be in the woods


----------



## Greene728

smokey30725 said:


> Update: this weather continues to suck. More at 11.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Nice day on the water. Bass were biting good!  Looks like a cold shot this weekend then more heat for rest of month


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Waking up to 70 degrees. Had to put the AC on in the truck


----------



## PappyHoel

This is the worst winter ever.  It's messed my deer hunting up and I can't get in the Christmas spirit.  I don't even know how they have Christmas in Florida.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Decorated the tree with the winders open!


----------



## DDD

Right now it looks like El Nino is being more like 1997/98.  However, the overall pattern is starting to show signs of flux and I am hoping this is a sign towards January.

Good cold shot in here Friday / Saturday with some places being in the 20's but the temps will start rising after Saturday with what looks to be another cold shot in here possibly for Christmas day.

The yo-yo pattern will continue for a while and hopefully we see some good cold in here for January and February.


----------



## PappyHoel

DDD said:


> Right now it looks like El Nino is being more like 1997/98.  However, the overall pattern is starting to show signs of flux and I am hoping this is a sign towards January.
> 
> Good cold shot in here Friday / Saturday with some places being in the 20's but the temps will start rising after Saturday with what looks to be another cold shot in here possibly for Christmas day.
> 
> The yo-yo pattern will continue for a while and hopefully we see some good cold in here for January and February.



Thanks for the update.  I'm trying not to hold you personally responsible for the weather.


----------



## smokey30725

PappyHoel said:


> Thanks for the update.  I'm trying not to hold you personally responsible for the weather.



No doubt. Hold a fundraiser so the guy can get the most updated models and he thanks us by giving us nearly 80 degrees in the middle of December.  

(Just kidding DDD, but seriously, turn the knob or flip the switch or utter the incantation that brings the snow!!!)


----------



## StriperrHunterr

smokey30725 said:


> No doubt. Hold a fundraiser so the guy can get the most updated models and he thanks us by giving us nearly 80 degrees in the middle of December.
> 
> (Just kidding DDD, but seriously, turn the knob or flip the switch or utter the incantation that brings the snow!!!)



I'm blaming beagles, personally.


----------



## smokey30725

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I'm blaming beagles, personally.



I'm with ya. They are a fickle breed for sure. As you can tell, this one is an intellectual. She blames global warming. I've about had it with her hippie ways.


----------



## Jeff C.

smokey30725 said:


> I'm with ya. They are a fickle breed for sure. As you can tell, this one is an intellectual. She blames global warming. I've about had it with her hippie ways.



I've got a feelin that Messican's got somethin to do with it.


----------



## DouglasB.

We've got 4 inches of wet, white stuff on the ground with a dozen more behind it over the course of the next few days. I'll trade with any of ya...


----------



## whitetaco02

Triple D I have lost all hope in this Winter!  El Nino can suck an egg!


----------



## Resica

70 degrees here today.


----------



## jcountry

smokey30725 said:


> I'm with ya. They are a fickle breed for sure. As you can tell, this one is an intellectual. She blames global warming. I've about had it with her hippie ways.



That looks an awful lot like Tina Fey


----------



## StriperrHunterr

smokey30725 said:


> I'm with ya. They are a fickle breed for sure. As you can tell, this one is an intellectual. She blames global warming. I've about had it with her hippie ways.



Yeah, she looks like she's up to no good. 



Jeff C. said:


> I've got a feelin that Messican's got somethin to do with it.



If he does, he's being awful quiet about it.


----------



## elfiii

I got firewood laid on out the wazoo. Prepare for a warm winter.


----------



## dsceviour

So not looking good for this winter, huh?


----------



## willbuck

So - did DDD get an invite to help Glenn talk about the weather?

https://twitter.com/GlennBurnsWSB/status/677176913081868288


----------



## MariettaDawg

elfiii said:


> I got firewood laid on out the wazoo. Prepare for a warm winter.



same here.  just received a $20.00 gas bill too.


----------



## DDD

willbuck said:


> So - did DDD get an invite to help Glenn talk about the weather?
> 
> https://twitter.com/GlennBurnsWSB/status/677176913081868288



Nope I am much better looking.


----------



## DDD

January and February and even into March is going to make us pay for this weather.  All of the long range still pointing to a cold, wet active January - March.


----------



## Bob Shaw

If it holds off to January, I'll be happy (and, sorry to those wanting cold weather).  Hopefully, I'll be in shorts and sandals in Florida. I just need two more weeks.


----------



## 3ringer

Looks like Atlanta is going to have Miami weather this Christmas.


----------



## jcountry

3ringer said:


> Looks like Atlanta is going to have Miami weather this Christmas.



Darn Global warming.....

We should all have trusted Owl Gore..

Now we are doomed.


----------



## Greene728

Is this not more in line with a typical winter for Georgia? The last few winters we've had have been anomaly's of sorts due to the extreme and extended cold. This is more normal or maybe just slightly above normal in my 42 years of living here. I'm sure come January, February, even March we will have some cold weather. Maybe even a shot or two of some type of frozen precipitation. But after all, it is winter and that's to be expected.


----------



## zworley3

Greene728 said:


> Is this not more in line with a typical winter for Georgia? The last few winters we've had have been anomaly's of sorts due to the extreme and extended cold. This is more normal or maybe just slightly above normal in my 42 years of living here. I'm sure come January, February, even March we will have some cold weather. Maybe even a shot or two of some type of frozen precipitation. But after all, it is winter and that's to be expected.



Definitely not normal or even close to normal. Tons of high temp records were broken last month and again this month. 

http://www.weather.com/forecast/national/news/warm-united-states-december-2015


----------



## elfiii

zworley3 said:


> Definitely not normal or even close to normal.



Correctomundo. A normal Fall would bring the first frost by the first of November. A normal December would be highs in the mid 50's and lows in the low 30's.

In 1980 I woke up on New Year's day and it was 1 degree outside in the ATL.


----------



## Nicodemus

If any of ya`ll from up yonder come down here to hunt in the swamps I hunt in right now, bring your Thermocell.

Take this for what it`s worth.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Supposed to be highs in the 30s, lows in the teens and low 20s, 20mph north wind, and snow flurries here next couple days.


----------



## DDD

It will change in January boys... patience.


----------



## DDD

Here are your Christmas Day low temps


----------



## MariettaDawg

DDD said:


> Here are your Christmas Day low temps



sigh ....


----------



## MariettaDawg

Nicodemus said:


> If any of ya`ll from up yonder come down here to hunt in the swamps I hunt in right now, bring your Thermocell.
> 
> Take this for what it`s worth.



Is that an invite? I need a place to go so I can get some doe meat in the freezer. And I have a Thermacell.


----------



## JustUs4All

Nicodemus said:


> If any of ya`ll from up yonder come down here to hunt in the swamps I hunt in right now, bring your Thermocell.
> 
> Take this for what it`s worth.



What do you hide your Thermocell in to keep it from clashing with those beautiful single shot rifles you use?


----------



## NCHillbilly

38 and snow flurries here now.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Spring peepers were out yesterday.


----------



## Nicodemus

JustUs4All said:


> What do you hide your Thermocell in to keep it from clashing with those beautiful single shot rifles you use?




I hang it on a limb.


----------



## elfiii

Nicodemus said:


> I hang it on a limb.





19th century solution to a 21st century problem.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

DDD said:


> Here are your Christmas Day low temps



Still above average unfortunately


----------



## PappyHoel

Supposed to be 27 here in the morning


----------



## savreds

Been in the mid 30's here the last two mornings on da coast, UNFORTUNATELY its supposed to be about 80 on Christmas day


----------



## smokey30725

Spann is starting to hint at severe weather around wednesday this week.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

No doubt big severe threat showing up


----------



## blood on the ground

29 Saturday morning ... And sure was nice!


----------



## Greene728

Here is a great read from James Spann on this winter if anyone is interested. I know it's for Alabama. But as DDD says, for the most part just shift it east. 

http://www.alabamawx.com/?p=97143


----------



## 3ringer

Greene728 said:


> Here is a great read from James Spann on this winter if anyone is interested. I know it's for Alabama. But as DDD says, for the most part just shift it east.
> 
> http://www.alabamawx.com/?p=97143



Interesting read. Basically saying you can't predict Mother Nature.


----------



## PappyHoel

Record high of 74 predicted for Christmas morning.  I hate this weather


----------



## smokey30725

Would love to hear triple d's take on the severe weather threat.


----------



## Greene728

smokey30725 said:


> Would love to hear triple d's take on the severe weather threat.



Me too Smokey!

And DDD. Hope that you don't mind me posting the link to  Spann on here. I just thought it was a pretty good article by him explaining the current weather and pattern we are in. 
Besides, you and the Messican turned me on to him a few years ago!


----------



## DDD

smokey30725 said:


> Would love to hear triple d's take on the severe weather threat.



I am working on it as we speak.


----------



## DDD

Greene728 said:


> Me too Smokey!
> 
> And DDD. Hope that you don't mind me posting the link to  Spann on here. I just thought it was a pretty good article by him explaining the current weather and pattern we are in.
> Besides, you and the Messican turned me on to him a few years ago!



Spann is the man.  You can post anything from him on here ANYTIME.  No one better in the South East in my book.


----------



## K80

Hope you and your family are doing well DDD.


----------



## Greene728

K80 said:


> Hope you and your family are doing well DDD.



Ditto!!!


----------



## DDD

On the subject of severe weather Christmas Eve:

Looking at the GFS this morning the troublesome energy looks to slide to our north up around Tennessee and Kentucky.  We will still be in an unstable air mass but the energy needed for the severe stuff will slide north, but not before doing some isolated damage in Mississippi.  Instead of the energy transferring East, it will go north east.

The fly in the ointment is there is LOTS of instability in the gulf of mexico due to the unusual high temps that have kept water temps up there.  There is a front that will stall just to our West / North West and will act like a funnel to pull instability out of the gulf.  Winds will be out of the south and will keep it feeling like May around here for some time.  

I hope you like rain, rain and more rain.  It's going to be on and off rain for the next 10-12 days... maybe longer.

We will hear thunder Wednesday and Thursday where the rain is heavy (stronger energy) but other than that, I think the severe threat is very low.

Everything I can read, points to a late winter this year.  December has not turned out like I thought it would.  I expected the temps to dip the first week of December and put us in a cold / wet pattern.  Unfortunately, El Nino was unprecedented this year.  There is talk in the interwebs about El Nino "collapsing" unlike ever seen before.  If this happens, it could be a rubber band effect and could snap cold and ugly quick.

I probably will not post much after Wednesday and I will pick up next week sometime or unless weather news warrants.

I want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas!!!  It's been a tough year around our house but we are grateful for family, friends and loved ones who we will get to spend another Christmas with.  I will share with you one example:

Christmas 1989, my grandfather who I loved dearly, put the love of fishing in my DNA, took me on surprise fishing trips to Steinhatchee, FL before that place was even known about and who many in Norcross, GA knew and loved so well passed away on December 22.  We buried him on December 24th.  I remember it well.  I had on insulated underwear under my suit because the temp was in the 30's and the wind was blowing 15-20 MPH.  Christmas sucked.  However, we celebrated the birth of Christ the next day and rejoiced that because of His birth, I will see my grandfather again one day.  

I've also enjoyed Christmas's since then with my children and I wouldn't trade those memories for the world.

May you all find some Joy this Christmas even if the circumstances of life have dealt you a tough hand.  You may not be happy, but don't let those things steal your Joy.

Merry Christmas you guys!


----------



## DDD

K80 said:


> Hope you and your family are doing well DDD.



Same to you my friend!  

The in-laws went home yesterday!  They have lived with us for the last 6 weeks.  Both my MIL and FIL have gained enough strength and independence to leave the nest.  

As you well know, cancer sucks, but we refuse to let it steal our joy.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## K80

Now that is awesome news!  All things considered we are doing pretty good.  We have three rambunctious little girls keeping us on our toes.  Gotta keep the joy for their sake.  Regardless of the past they deserve the best and happiest of futures.


----------



## gacowboy

Thanks for all you do DDD ! Merry Christmas to you and all of you in the weather know.


----------



## DouglasB.

If you guys want a taste of it... we here in Idaho have about 10 inches of the white stuff on the ground with another 5 predicted today. Farmers Almanac said this year was going to be a warm one... but so far, it's been pretty off base for us.


----------



## Greene728

Enjoy your well deserved Christmas break DDD!


----------



## blood on the ground

First time walking away from the weather thread with a tear in my eye! Merry Christmas and may God bless you 3D and K80!


----------



## smokey30725

Spann and NWgeorgiawx are really saying tomorrow into Thursday could be severe. Strong tornados in North Alabama and strong storms with isolated tornados in nw Georgia. Stay alert guys.


----------



## DDD

Yes they are. 

I am still not convinced that the energy needed to produce the tornados is going north into TN and KY. 

NW GA needs to be ready for sure.


----------



## Nicodemus

DDD said:


> Yes they are.
> 
> I am still not convinced that the energy needed to produce the tornados is going north into TN and KY.
> 
> NW GA needs to be ready for sure.





If you ever get hit by a tornado and live, you`ll always be ready....


----------



## Nicodemus

And gunshy.


----------



## doenightmare

Nicodemus said:


> And gunshy.



True dat - me and my girlfriend at the time got hit by the 98 Dunwoody tornado. Made to the basement just in time. My bro lived 500 yards away and also got hammered. I keep a close watch on the weather when there is a spinner threat.


----------



## Nicodemus

doenightmare said:


> True dat - me and my girlfriend at the time got hit by the 98 Dunwoody tornado. Made to the basement just in time. My bro lived 500 yards away and also got hammered. I keep a close watch on the weather when there is a spinner threat.





The one that got us was Christmas Eve 2002. I wouldn`t wish that on anybody.


----------



## smokey30725

I bet we get a DDD update later tonight since the models seem to be intensifying in the severity.


----------



## doenightmare

smokey30725 said:


> I bet we get a DDD update later tonight since the models seem to be intensifying in the severity.



I can't believe we are worrying about severe weather at Christmas time - really sucks.


----------



## blood on the ground

Classic information here skraight from the Messican..... "don't forget to pre-inflate your water wings" I love that guy!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

Dang... Already a confirmed tornado in Arkansas!


----------



## smokey30725

It may get rough today. Everyone stay safe out there.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

I road a tornado out in a Mazda B2300.. thankfully I was on the edge of the twister..


----------



## toyota4x4h

Local weather guys saying prolly no tornadoes up here in nw ga may be some strong wind and a few strong storms tonight nothing too bad.


----------



## smokey30725

Spann still has us right on the severe line. He stressed that storms don't pay attention to lines though. Everyone please stay safe and watch the skies.


----------



## malak05

I'm curious to the storms flairing up in SE Mississippi/SW Alabama they are now setup in a tornado watch and curious to see if they grow in strength as the head NE if so then that means Central Ga/NW Ga may need to keep a eye on it


----------



## Greene728

Massive tornado on the ground in Mississippi. Terrible any time. But right her at Christmas makes it so much worse. They are saying more to come too.


----------



## Jeff C.

I heard thunder and saw lightning today.....rare occurrence for N. Georgia in late December.


----------



## mammajamma

I always thought we'd see snow in 5 days after thunder in the winter.  I'm laughing at the thought!


----------



## DDD

malak05 said:


> I'm curious to the storms flairing up in SE Mississippi/SW Alabama they are now setup in a tornado watch and curious to see if they grow in strength as the head NE if so then that means Central Ga/NW Ga may need to keep a eye on it



Just as I thought yesterday, this energy will pull north and keep us out of the tornadoes.  

There is a lot of flooding down around Lake Oconee and Lake Sinclair in different areas.  I am seeing tweets and information on Facebook concerning it.

We will have some thunder boomers here, but the tornado activity should be well north of Georgia.


----------



## DDD

Now that I look at the simulated radar (HRRR) it looks like there will possibly  be some severe weather in extreme North GA tomorrow morning around 8-10 AM.


----------



## mammajamma

This is some wild stuff if you're interested in storm chasing. I sure am glad it's not heading this way.

https://tvnweather.com/live


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> Now that I look at the simulated radar (HRRR) it looks like there will possibly  be some severe weather in extreme North GA tomorrow morning around 8-10 AM.



That's my neck of the woods. We talking tornado activity or severe thunderstorms?


----------



## DDD

smokey30725 said:


> That's my neck of the woods. We talking tornado activity or severe thunderstorms?



Yes.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> Yes.



Yikes


----------



## smokey30725

Any idea if the system coming through Sunday and Monday will be a repeat of this one?


----------



## DDD

I am increasingly concerned this might turn into a little more than first thought.  NWS seems to be on that same page.  HRRR simulated radar is in my words, "concerning" for all of North GA into tomorrow afternoon.  Not something previously seen.

As the NWS said in their disco at 9PM tonight, it will not take a lot of instability to get a tornado or a severe thunderstorm popped.


----------



## DDD

Lake Sinclair is a flood zone if you guys haven't heard.

This is my Aunt and Uncle's lake house.  Water is usually 2-3 feet below where it is.

This pic was made about noon today.


----------



## doenightmare

Just crap. I blame the Messican.


----------



## crokseti

flooding reported all over North Ga. Mtns. Cartecay, Toccoa, all of em are at 100 yr. stages


----------



## fireman401

We got 4 inches.....rain that is....Merry Christmas!


----------



## srb

Will we break record highs for the 25th??


----------



## snarlinbear

Merry Christmas to all and God bless those in need, those who had a loss to bad weather or bad fortune or need good health, and to thr rest of the world who need salvation.....I just need salvation from this heat.
I hate hot weather and both levels of the house are running the A/C.  Come on Smokey...put the tutu's on the beagles and get em' dancin' ... we need SNOW!  Hope for a cold Happy New Year for all who enjoy it....and Godspeed for those in need of help!


----------



## smokey30725

I'm buying new dancing shoes for both beagles this Christmas. Come tomorrow they will sound like riverdance in my living room.


----------



## 3ringer

10 day finally has some cold temps.


----------



## DDD

The GFS is advertising colder temps on the horizon.  I hope it comes to pass.  

More rain, heavy rain between Sunday evening and Thursday.


----------



## Nicodemus

Just what Southwest Georgia doesn`t need. We`re fixing to have a repeat of the `98 Flood all over again.


----------



## DDD

Nicodemus said:


> Just what Southwest Georgia doesn`t need. We`re fixing to have a repeat of the `98 Flood all over again.



It's not going to be like this past series Nic, but here is two of the heavier panels I pulled.  These are 6 hours apart.


----------



## smokey30725

Looks like it spares us up in far NW Georgia. This rain sure has made a mess of things up here. The runoff from lookout mountain makes it sound like niagra falls outside.


----------



## DDD

smokey30725 said:


> Looks like it spares us up in far NW Georgia. This rain sure has made a mess of things up here. The runoff from lookout mountain makes it sound like niagra falls outside.



It's happened everywhere.  Saw on Facebook that Lake Walton in Walton county had a partial dam breach.  I've seen video and articles from all over.

Can't take anymore rain.


----------



## DDD

Also,  I just saw drone video of Jackson Lake.  It's simply unreal!


----------



## Mountainbuck

We need 6 inches of rain and a high of 28


----------



## Matt.M

Fantasy land.  But a chance...........


----------



## blood on the ground

DDD said:


> It's happened everywhere.  Saw on Facebook that Lake Walton in Walton county had a partial dam breach.  I've seen video and articles from all over.
> 
> Can't take anymore rain.



Yep, spent Christmas afternoon and yesterday fixing my washed out driveway. Pulling up carpet from the basement today!


----------



## Patriot44

blood on the ground said:


> Yep, spent Christmas afternoon and yesterday fixing my washed out driveway. Pulling up carpet from the basement today!



If you need a hand Blood, give me a shout.


----------



## greg_n_clayton

Mountainbuck said:


> We need 6 inches of rain and a high of 28



Wouldn't that be interesting !!


----------



## malak05

A little fun map of the GFS model teasing some overrunning light snow in areas of the SE around the new year. It ain't much but if it does follow model trends it's something fun to keep up with over the next few days.


----------



## smokey30725

Sweet, that far NW little bubble would be right over me.


----------



## PappyHoel

DDD said:


> Also,  I just saw drone video of Jackson Lake.  It's simply unreal!



I hope that drone was registered.  Don't get caught watching unregistered drone videos.


----------



## Mountainbuck

DDD, what is January looking like? More rain?


----------



## malak05

Mountainbuck said:


> DDD, what is January looking like? More rain?



I think with what most long-range models over the past few days are showing we are all going to hear from DDD soon...


----------



## Mountainbuck




----------



## adavis

*This!*



malak05 said:


> I think with what most long-range models over the past few days are showing we are all going to hear from DDD soon...


This ^^^^^


----------



## dsceviour

Can't wait to hear from DDD. I think we're in for a big (late) winter. All the changes in the patters seem to be favoring us for a big second half of winter and with all the warm weather and the precipitation it looks like it's gonna take a turn for the better. Can't wait for mid January- early March and I think we're in for a big surprise! Only time will tell...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

The grass has turned back green never seen it do this in Jan.


----------



## blood on the ground

Migmack said:


> The grass has turned back green never seen it do this in Jan.



Its okay if it has a little green look to it as long as its dry


----------



## PappyHoel

Migmack said:


> The grass has turned back green never seen it do this in Jan.



I mowed twice in November.  I've never had to mow past October. 

DDD - do you know when we have had this warm weather pattern in the past?  I seem to remember 2006 being similar.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Local weather app showing more warm temps 6-10 days out :-(


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Yay, unless we get some really cold weather soon this will be the year without a winter, and I'd been looking forward to the winter bite for months.


----------



## PappyHoel

This weather is enough to force DDD into semi retirement


----------



## DDD

Hey guys!  Will be posting later today. My sweet grandmother went to her heavenly home Sunday. We buried her yesterday so I have been off the radar.  

Yes. Like I have said, the winter rubber band will snap soon enough.


----------



## PappyHoel

DDD said:


> Hey guys!  Will be posting later today. My sweet grandmother went to her heavenly home Sunday. We buried her yesterday so I have been off the radar.
> 
> Yes. Like I have said, the winter rubber band will snap soon enough.



Dang DDD I'm sorry for your loss.  I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Keebs

DDD said:


> Hey guys!  Will be posting later today. My sweet grandmother went to her heavenly home Sunday. We buried her yesterday so I have been off the radar.
> 
> Yes. Like I have said, the winter rubber band will snap soon enough.


's for your family, DDD, sorry for your loss.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DDD said:


> Hey guys!  Will be posting later today. My sweet grandmother went to her heavenly home Sunday. We buried her yesterday so I have been off the radar.
> 
> Yes. Like I have said, the winter rubber band will snap soon enough.



I'm sorry to hear that D. My thoughts are with you and yours.


----------



## Hornet22

My condolences brother


----------



## Nicodemus

DDD said:


> Hey guys!  Will be posting later today. My sweet grandmother went to her heavenly home Sunday. We buried her yesterday so I have been off the radar.
> 
> Yes. Like I have said, the winter rubber band will snap soon enough.





Our deepest regrets. Thoughts and prayers...


----------



## elfiii

Hate to hear it 3D. Prayers for peace and grace sent your way.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Sad to hear of your loss, DDD.  Thoughts and prayers for the family.


----------



## marknga

DDD said:


> Hey guys!  Will be posting later today. My sweet grandmother went to her heavenly home Sunday. We buried her yesterday so I have been off the radar.
> 
> Yes. Like I have said, the winter rubber band will snap soon enough.



So sorry to hear DDD, prayers sent.


----------



## smokey30725

So sorry, my friend. We buried my grandmother about 3 weeks ago and Christmas sure wasn't the same this year.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Prayers sent DDD


----------



## whitetaco02

So sorry to hear man!


----------



## Crickett

DDD said:


> Hey guys!  Will be posting later today. My sweet grandmother went to her heavenly home Sunday. We buried her yesterday so I have been off the radar.
> 
> Yes. Like I have said, the winter rubber band will snap soon enough.



I'm so sorry DDD.


----------



## gacowboy

So sorry to hear of this DDD, 
Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## DDD

Thank you guys.  Alzheimer's had stole her from us for the last year and started taking her down a year before that.  Been a long road and it doesn't play fair for sure.

She is in a much better place now and she was a strong woman of Faith.  We take joy and peace knowing that!


----------



## DDD

Weather info coming later tonight.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Boom


----------



## Mountainbuck

Get em beagles dancing boy!


----------



## savreds

Sorry for your loss. Prayers sent


----------



## UBER-DIESEL

Praying for family DDD


----------



## jf950y

Sorry for your loss. Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## deerslayer357

Sorry for your loss DDD!  Prayers sent!


----------



## Danny Leigh

Sorry for the loss of your grandmother Mark.


----------



## Stonewall 2

Sorry to hear of your loss DDD glad she is in a better place! That is a terrible disease!


----------



## DDD

If anyone is up late, I am working on a winter wx update, just to let everyone know.


----------



## smokey30725

I'm up brother. Bring it on!


----------



## Priest

Of course we are up late.... you said you'd be taking the pulpit to preach some gospel!  It's good to hear from you, our prayers are with you.  Seeing my granddaddy go down hill was very hard on all of us and we celebrated his relief when the Lord chose to take him home.


----------



## smokey30725

I'm on the edge of my seat......


----------



## DDD




----------



## DDD

Disclaimer (Pictures will come in a second post)

Alright… I know you boys and girls have waited a while for me to dish this out so I appreciate your patience. So let’s dive right in…
Usually we say, the good, bad and the ugly.  I am going to do it in reverse, because that is how the next 30 days is going to go.  I hope to try and make this complicated set up as clear as I can.

The ugly.  The ugly truth is that we are under a Bermuda ridge in the South East that refuses to move and give up.  You can see it on temperature maps the best.  However, the ridge is going to back down.  One of the keys to how cold we get in the southeast down the road is based on how much that Bermuda ridge backs off.  If it’s strength will weaken it will help the south’s cause in getting colder temps in here.  Warmer air is building up towards the North Pole which in part will push the colder air around.  Best way I can explain this is to take a zip lock bag and fill it half up with water.  Lay it flat and push the air bubble around.  It displaces the water in different directions.  This essentially is how the “warmer” air mass will affect the coldest of temps near the pole.  The ridge over the South East is like pushing the bottom of the bag of water and this displaces the water in other areas.  Essentially the Bermuda ridge is keeping the cold air bottled up in the North and Central parts of the U.S. and it’s been doing it for the last 3 months.  With this change in the pattern coming it’s hard to put faith in any model run, because it will change on you in 6 or 12 hours.  I am trying to look at the overall pattern that the models are pointing to and summarize down the road thoughts.  More of that below.

The bad.  Quite frankly the bad to me is how long it’s going to take to get “cold”.  I honestly believe it’s going to take 20-25 days for us to actually get “cold” and that is if we get the blocking in the Artic and up around Greenland.  The western ridge seems to be the only thing we can count on out over the Pacific.  As the weeks roll along we will get cooler, but not COLD that all the winter weather lovers so desperately love.  The one thing I really hate to say but have to is that we may never get COLD this winter.  I don’t believe that will happen but it’s entirely possible.  In many circles the “rubber band effect” is believed to be an acceptable way to think when looking at a high altitude pattern and I truly believe that applies to this winter.  We have been stretched into unusually warm temps (Warmest December on record) with unreal amounts of moisture.  We can thank the Godzilla El Nino for all of that.  However, the weather rubber band is going to snap in my opinion and I believe its snaps somewhere in the next 20-25 days and hold serve for 30-60 days, possibly into early March.  Which leads me to the good…

The Good.  Finally.  So what is good in all of this?  The pattern is finally changing for starters.  Cooler temps are inbound, blocking up over the pole and possibly in the Atlantic is all good things to change up the pattern that we are in.  The split flow will be dominant still going into January.  Systems will come across the Baja of California, through Texas, down along the gulf coast and then out to sea or up the East Coast.  As late January and early February rolls in, surges of cold air should begin to push farther south, if the Bermuda ridge backs down off it’s high horse (which I expect) it will only be a matter of time, (possibly sooner than later) that the temps are COLD here in the south east and a disturbance riding the southern jet will tap the moisture in the Gulf of Mexico and an unreal South East snow storm will develop.  That’s a scenario I see not only working out in my mind but repeating itself multiple times.  No doubt and I have said this from the get go, moisture should not be a problem but cold temps will be.  If you start to notice colder temps pushing farther south and lasting longer in length as we near the mid / late January time frame, it will only be a matter of time before we line the cold up with the moisture.  Right now it is hard to be positive about cold temps because it’s like trying to find bigfoot.  He always seems to be just out of reach of a camera.  You get a glimpse of him but it’s always from behind.  ï�Š  
I truly believe this winter has big time still written on it.  I may write it off 3-4 weeks from now, but I really believe the best is yet to come.  Snow lovers will have to really be patient this year for sure.  I am one of those people.  

What to look for:  
1.	Colder temps working farther south overall, week by week.
2.	Warm temps over the north pole 
3.	Systems coming out of California with strong energy.  They act like magnets to northern energy and can pull down colder temps 
4.	If we get a big cold shot from the north in late January or early February, I think it will be a hint of more to where that came from.
5.	Look for DDD to get more busy on the board.  What an awful early winter this has been!
What could go wrong?
If the Bermuda high (ridge) refuses to back off, it’s winter cancel and so far that has been the case.  The Northern jet could be very strong and not bow and allow the cold air to spill south or far enough south.  I could also see a scenario where cold air is in place, but the system coming across California and into the Gulf of Mexico is too strong (sounds crazy) and pulls warm moisture and air North and it knocks Georgia folks out of the snow zone simply because the Low Pressure was too strong.

Yes, we are going to be threading the needle and we need the players on the field to get in formation.  Right now they went from not even being on the field to warming up in the locker room.  I hope I can report in 2 weeks that they are on the field and trying to get their act together.


----------



## DDD

So these first two pictures are just pointing out the warm nosing ridge that keeps the cold and cooler temps away.  The result is the lack of snow.  Think of the ridge like a bubble that just keeps a force field around the southeast. 

The last map is a 22 day fantasy clown map with 4 different possible solutions.  Here's to hoping!


----------



## DDD

Originally posted on the other page.



DDD said:


> Disclaimer (Pictures will come in a second post)
> 
> Alright… I know you boys and girls have waited a while for me to dish this out so I appreciate your patience. So let’s dive right in…
> Usually we say, the good, bad and the ugly.  I am going to do it in reverse, because that is how the next 30 days is going to go.  I hope to try and make this complicated set up as clear as I can.
> 
> The ugly.  The ugly truth is that we are under a Bermuda ridge in the South East that refuses to move and give up.  You can see it on temperature maps the best.  However, the ridge is going to back down.  One of the keys to how cold we get in the southeast down the road is based on how much that Bermuda ridge backs off.  If it’s strength will weaken it will help the south’s cause in getting colder temps in here.  Warmer air is building up towards the North Pole which in part will push the colder air around.  Best way I can explain this is to take a zip lock bag and fill it half up with water.  Lay it flat and push the air bubble around.  It displaces the water in different directions.  This essentially is how the “warmer” air mass will affect the coldest of temps near the pole.  The ridge over the South East is like pushing the bottom of the bag of water and this displaces the water in other areas.  Essentially the Bermuda ridge is keeping the cold air bottled up in the North and Central parts of the U.S. and it’s been doing it for the last 3 months.  With this change in the pattern coming it’s hard to put faith in any model run, because it will change on you in 6 or 12 hours.  I am trying to look at the overall pattern that the models are pointing to and summarize down the road thoughts.  More of that below.
> 
> The bad.  Quite frankly the bad to me is how long it’s going to take to get “cold”.  I honestly believe it’s going to take 20-25 days for us to actually get “cold” and that is if we get the blocking in the Artic and up around Greenland.  The western ridge seems to be the only thing we can count on out over the Pacific.  As the weeks roll along we will get cooler, but not COLD that all the winter weather lovers so desperately love.  The one thing I really hate to say but have to is that we may never get COLD this winter.  I don’t believe that will happen but it’s entirely possible.  In many circles the “rubber band effect” is believed to be an acceptable way to think when looking at a high altitude pattern and I truly believe that applies to this winter.  We have been stretched into unusually warm temps (Warmest December on record) with unreal amounts of moisture.  We can thank the Godzilla El Nino for all of that.  However, the weather rubber band is going to snap in my opinion and I believe its snaps somewhere in the next 20-25 days and hold serve for 30-60 days, possibly into early March.  Which leads me to the good…
> 
> The Good.  Finally.  So what is good in all of this?  The pattern is finally changing for starters.  Cooler temps are inbound, blocking up over the pole and possibly in the Atlantic is all good things to change up the pattern that we are in.  The split flow will be dominant still going into January.  Systems will come across the Baja of California, through Texas, down along the gulf coast and then out to sea or up the East Coast.  As late January and early February rolls in, surges of cold air should begin to push farther south, if the Bermuda ridge backs down off it’s high horse (which I expect) it will only be a matter of time, (possibly sooner than later) that the temps are COLD here in the south east and a disturbance riding the southern jet will tap the moisture in the Gulf of Mexico and an unreal South East snow storm will develop.  That’s a scenario I see not only working out in my mind but repeating itself multiple times.  No doubt and I have said this from the get go, moisture should not be a problem but cold temps will be.  If you start to notice colder temps pushing farther south and lasting longer in length as we near the mid / late January time frame, it will only be a matter of time before we line the cold up with the moisture.  Right now it is hard to be positive about cold temps because it’s like trying to find bigfoot.  He always seems to be just out of reach of a camera.  You get a glimpse of him but it’s always from behind.  ï�Š
> I truly believe this winter has big time still written on it.  I may write it off 3-4 weeks from now, but I really believe the best is yet to come.  Snow lovers will have to really be patient this year for sure.  I am one of those people.
> 
> What to look for:
> 1.	Colder temps working farther south overall, week by week.
> 2.	Warm temps over the north pole
> 3.	Systems coming out of California with strong energy.  They act like magnets to northern energy and can pull down colder temps
> 4.	If we get a big cold shot from the north in late January or early February, I think it will be a hint of more to where that came from.
> 5.	Look for DDD to get more busy on the board.  What an awful early winter this has been!
> What could go wrong?
> If the Bermuda high (ridge) refuses to back off, it’s winter cancel and so far that has been the case.  The Northern jet could be very strong and not bow and allow the cold air to spill south or far enough south.  I could also see a scenario where cold air is in place, but the system coming across California and into the Gulf of Mexico is too strong (sounds crazy) and pulls warm moisture and air North and it knocks Georgia folks out of the snow zone simply because the Low Pressure was too strong.
> 
> Yes, we are going to be threading the needle and we need the players on the field to get in formation.  Right now they went from not even being on the field to warming up in the locker room.  I hope I can report in 2 weeks that they are on the field and trying to get their act together.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Thanks for the updates D3, sorry for your loss.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD, keeping the dream alive.


----------



## DDD

And just like that one of the models showing a storm 10 days out that would lay down snow in the north Georgia mountains. Can't get lost on one model run though. 

If nothing else, the trend is our friend.


----------



## malak05

Quick everyone start blowing air in the direction of the SE to try and repeal that Bermuda bubble...


----------



## smokey30725

There's about to be some hard core beagle dancing. There's been far too much of this:


----------



## smokey30725

And there needs to be more of this:


----------



## smokey30725

If anyone knows how to fix the photos, please feel free. I am technologically inept.


----------



## snarlinbear

Thanks for all that you do for us...DDD your family continues to be in our prayers.


----------



## smokey30725

For what it's worth, WeatherSouth just echoed DDD's mention of a storm 7-10 days out that could bring snow to the eastern and southern US.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Smokey my family is looking to get us a beagle pup to add to the family. Could you pm me some advice and how do they do as inside dogs ?


----------



## smokey30725

Mountainbuck said:


> Smokey my family is looking to get us a beagle pup to add to the family. Could you pm me some advice and how do they do as inside dogs ?



PM sent


----------



## Crickett

smokey30725 said:


> If anyone knows how to fix the photos, please feel free. I am technologically inept.


----------



## smokey30725

Crickett is da man!


----------



## Crickett

smokey30725 said:


> Crickett is da man!



 Da WOman


----------



## smokey30725

Crickett said:


> Da WOman



Yikes! My bad........ I'm thankful we are not in New York, you could have sued me for $250k for misidentifying gender.


----------



## elfiii

DDD said:


> The last map is a 22 day fantasy clown map with 4 different possible solutions.  Here's to hoping!



I like clown map #4. What did I win?


----------



## DDD

elfiii said:


> I like clown map #4. What did I win?



5 How much in my back yard questions.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> 5 How much in my back yard questions.



how come nobody ever asks about their front yard?


----------



## DDD

smokey30725 said:


> how come nobody ever asks about their front yard?



Snows more in the backyard.  Obviously.


----------



## blood on the ground

smokey30725 said:


> how come nobody ever asks about their front yard?



The HOA's would just have a fit!! 
Glad I reside deep in the woods!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

DDD said:


> Snows more in the backyard.  Obviously.



That and the backyard has the hill for sledding.


----------



## DDD

On a serious weather note, runs of different models today tell me old man winter is on his way and he's going to be really upset when he gets here.

These warm temps will be a distant memory soon enough.


----------



## Crickett

DDD said:


> On a serious weather note, runs of different models today tell me old man winter is on his way and he's going to be really upset when he gets here.
> 
> These warm temps will be a distant memory soon enough.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> On a serious weather note, runs of different models today tell me old man winter is on his way and he's going to be really upset when he gets here.
> 
> These warm temps will be a distant memory soon enough.



Me when I get home:

"Honey! Get the dogs' dancing shoes on! We're gonna make this happen!!!!"


----------



## GA DAWG

Oh no. The dancing beagles are back.. Come on Turkey season


----------



## elfiii

DDD said:


> 5 How much in my back yard questions.



Can I space them out or do I have to ask them all on one storm?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

DDD said:


> On a serious weather note, runs of different models today tell me old man winter is on his way and he's going to be really upset when he gets here.
> 
> These warm temps will be a distant memory soon enough.



Oh Well I guess it  is time to donate to the propane guy's college fund for his kids!!


----------



## smokey30725

Tell me about it. I've got 500 gallons coming on Tuesday


----------



## UBER-DIESEL

Happy New Year to all you fellow weather geeks! May this new year start out snowy!


----------



## DDD

Happy New Year Peeps!!!


----------



## doenightmare

DDD said:


> Happy New Year Peeps!!!



Happy New Year 3D and to all the winter weather junkies.


----------



## smokey30725

On behalf of the dancing beagles, we wish 3D and all our fellow DDD minions a happy new year!


----------



## doenightmare

smokey30725 said:


> On behalf of the dancing beagles, we wish 3D and all our fellow DDD minions a happy new year!



You need to get them beagles busy Smokey  -Happy New Year.


----------



## JonathanG2013

I hope all of you have a great new year. I also hope this new year in 2016 brings us some snow.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Just a waiting game now


----------



## smokey30725

Spann is saying that cold weather is definitely on the way!


----------



## Msteele

Maybe this winter will make up for the last one.


----------



## blood on the ground

Seen a flock of Sandhill cranes yesterday


----------



## NCHillbilly

High about 40 here today. Keep those dancin' beagles down there. Deer season is over, I'm ready for springtime now.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> High about 40 here today. Keep those dancin' beagles down there. Deer season is over, I'm ready for springtime now.



When does the season start up there


----------



## Mountainbuck

Still waiting


----------



## gobbleinwoods

blood on the ground said:


> When does the season start up there



I think winter season starts on Dec 21 everywhere.


----------



## BrotherBadger

Happy New Year's. Highs around 29° today. No real wind. Pretty much perfect. Link is my view tonight.

http://i.imgur.com/7Wbbedv.jpg

Edit: made the picture cold because I didn't realize how big it was.


----------



## dsceviour

DDD I've been hearing some rumors going around about the possibility of an event around the 12-15 from Chris Simmons, any word on that? Looks like temps will be cold enough for the lows during those days ranging from 25-29. Just curious


----------



## blood on the ground

gobbleinwoods said:


> I think winter season starts on Dec 21 everywhere.



You a mean joker ain't ya...


----------



## gobbleinwoods

blood on the ground said:


> You a mean joker ain't ya...


----------



## NCHillbilly

blood on the ground said:


> When does the season start up there



Rifle season starts the Monday of Thanksgiving week and runs three weeks. Dec 12 was the last day this year.


----------



## DDD

dsceviour said:


> DDD I've been hearing some rumors going around about the possibility of an event around the 12-15 from Chris Simmons, any word on that? Looks like temps will be cold enough for the lows during those days ranging from 25-29. Just curious



Too far out to get up tight about. What's more interesting and Joe *******i is starting to chirp about it is how deep and cold it may get here and into Florida. Causing a flood freeze or a "Florida" freeze. 

I have said over and over that this winter may have the rubber band affect and "snap" back with super cold to offset the super warm. Nature has a way of balancing and she doesn't need government to be able to do that.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> Rifle season starts the Monday of Thanksgiving week and runs three weeks. Dec 12 was the last day this year.



That sounds like a good season... Ours is way too long!


----------



## blood on the ground

Got a good toe curling fire going... Happy children,  a beautiful bride, and a full belly... Happy New year folks! Life is good in the great USA!


----------



## dsceviour

So what would that mean for us DDD?


----------



## GA DAWG

Them people in Fla need a good freeze. Freeze out them big ol snakes thats there now.


----------



## todd03blown

BrotherBadger said:


> Happy New Year's. Highs around 29° today. No real wind. Pretty much perfect. Link is my view tonight.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/7Wbbedv.jpg
> 
> Edit: made the picture cold because I didn't realize how big it was.



Beautiful view and picture. I am jealous.


----------



## JonathanG2013

DDD will probably confirm later on. I was reading on a weather forum models are showing possible winter storm. On 11th to 16th of Jan could bring us some snow.


----------



## DDD

dsceviour said:


> So what would that mean for us DDD?



Let's bring a little of this into perspective.  What everyone is all excited about is the EURO model showing a rather large Cold pool of air that exits Canada and spills dead south.  Surface temps look to be in the teens and it would last for days.  During that same time frame looking at the water column data you can surmise a rather large snow storm for the deep south.  

HOWEVER... it's in the 10-14 day range.  This is where the EURO leads the way traditionally.  I have to remind myself of a few things.  

1.  This is the first winter signal the SE has seen all year. 
2.  Everyone is looking for winter and this makes every winter weather weenie jump up and down.  
3.  It's in the 11-15 day window. 



JonathanG2013 said:


> DDD will probably confirm later on. I was reading on a weather forum models are showing possible winter storm. On 11th to 16th of Jan could bring us some snow.



Yes.  It's there.  In fantasy land.  It's going to change as the model runs go.  It will show worse, less, go away possibly and come back.  Also, you will see a warm up before we get to that point.

Also, I would caution the excitement of snow with this set up.  When that strong of cold air comes south, it tends to be a cold air mass chasing moisture rich air and it pushes it East out to sea.

A ton of model runs and figuring to go.


----------



## DDD

Let me also say it would go to what Joe *******i is saying.  

A scenario could be that we have 4-5 inches of rain in the deep south and within 24 hours the temps are in the teens.  Joe is talking about a "Flood Freeze".

That would be a true mess.  Long way off though.


----------



## smokey30725

Yikes. Nothing about a flood freeze sounds good.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Flood freeze sounds bad. Also if the 4 to 5 inches was all snow we would have like 4 feet of snow.


----------



## DDD

JonathanG2013 said:


> Flood freeze sounds bad. Also if the 4 to 5 inches was all snow we would have like 4 feet of snow.



Again, very much in fantasy land.  Reality will come in a week.  LOL


----------



## JonathanG2013

DDD Thanks again for all that you do to keep us updated on the winter weather.


----------



## dsceviour

Thanks DDD, you the man!


----------



## GA DAWG

Yeah I dont like the sound of flood freeze for sure. Ive blew up 2 generators this deer season. One just poof. Other ran out of oil. They have a low oil shut off when. Its called the engine locking up. I might better go buy a new one but I will see what your saying next week


----------



## Mountainbuck

Colder this a.m.


----------



## smokey30725

Spann just posted that colder arctic air looks very possible in about 10 days.


----------



## blood on the ground

Very nice outside today....


----------



## dsceviour

I know it's still about 11 days out, but the weather channel is calling for 1-3 inches of snow for the night of January 13. I know it will change a lot before than, but good to see that the patterns are changing. Gonna be an interesting winter, can't wait for it!


----------



## Mountainbuck

Let's get it started in here! Maps, charts, predictions, gossip, rumors, in my back yard and my front yard questions ! Let it snow


----------



## huntinglady74

Dropping in to say Hi and loving this cool weather finally!!!  That means time to start watching DDD...


----------



## Mountainbuck

I bet we hear from DDD today


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Cold weather this week.


----------



## DDD

First of all there is some maps going around Facebook today from channel 2 that there is snow on the way for Tuesday and Wednesday.  Somehow people think this going to happen.  Those maps are from last year.  

If we had snow inbound for Tuesday / Wednesday you know I would and everyone here would be blowing this thread up.

Now... Monday / Tuesday of next week?  Might be a slightly different story.  I am still looking at maps before I post too much.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

DDD said:


> First of all there is some maps going around Facebook today from channel 2 that there is snow on the way for Tuesday and Wednesday.  Somehow people think this going to happen.  Those maps are from last year.
> 
> If we had snow inbound for Tuesday / Wednesday you know I would and everyone here would be blowing this thread up.
> 
> Now... Monday / Tuesday of next week?  Might be a slightly different story.  I am still looking at maps before I post too much.



It will happen. H22's birthday is the 14th and in all the years we have celebrated his birthday, there is some kinda of frozen stuff going on. ALWAYS.


----------



## DDD

We are now in the 10 day window and yes, the 13th / 14th time frame now becomes the focus.  The EURO has been on this storm for a while now and the GFS is coming around to it's thinking.  I am in no way going to get lost in the details right now.  Way too early.

The good news is the players are on the field.  That is a big key to getting snow in the deep south.

One thing for sure, seriously cold air looks to spill out of Canada.  The question will be timing and if the moisture will push out to sea or if the cold will get in here before or with the moisture.

As always it will be a timing thing, but most of all it's 10 days out.


----------



## mammajamma

Thanks DDD!


----------



## Mountainbuck




----------



## Crickett

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It will happen. H22's birthday is the 14th and in all the years we have celebrated his birthday, there is some kinda of frozen stuff going on. ALWAYS.



 Mine is the 28th & almost every year around the time of my birthday we get some sorta winter weather!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

I have two dreams about snow over the weekend.


----------



## malak05

DDD said:


> We are now in the 10 day window and yes, the 13th / 14th time frame now becomes the focus.  The EURO has been on this storm for a while now and the GFS is coming around to it's thinking.  I am in no way going to get lost in the details right now.  Way too early.
> 
> The good news is the players are on the field.  That is a big key to getting snow in the deep south.
> 
> One thing for sure, seriously cold air looks to spill out of Canada.  The question will be timing and if the moisture will push out to sea or if the cold will get in here before or with the moisture.
> 
> As always it will be a timing thing, but most of all it's 10 days out.



Time to run these storms down and get us some snow


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Definitely hoping we can cash in sometime between the 10-20th


----------



## dsceviour

Can't wait to hear from DDD about the 10-20. Chris Simmons posted a video talking about the models still holding strong for a potential storm that week and even said on a scale of 1-10 he sits at an 8-9 for the possibility of a winter event in our area. Hope this pans out!


----------



## toyota4x4h

Sooooo I need to have my wood heater installed this week then huh lol


----------



## smokey30725

Spann and others on Twitter are warning that lots of maps from 2014 are circulating claiming that a massive snowstorm is coming and not to fall for the false hype.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

smokey30725 said:


> Spann and others on Twitter are warning that lots of maps from 2014 are circulating claiming that a massive snowstorm is coming and not to fall for the false hype.



Cervantes said the same thing today. And sure enough, right after I looked at my feed another of my friends had fallen for it.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Well, when I left the house this morning, it was pouring snow, the ground was white and the road was slick. Yay.


----------



## Mountainbuck

So is it just old maps ?


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Mountainbuck said:


> So is it just old maps ?



Yeah, someone found a map from 2011/2014 that shows a snow forecast for the same week that year and they're pushing it around saying it's forecast.


----------



## malak05

Canadian snowfall model run remember not a projected "forecast" from this morning thru Thursday 00 hours it's the most progressive model so far for next week the keyword right now seems to be "close" for all models just need them all to start showing signs of closing that "close" gap


----------



## NCHillbilly

The model I see from looking out the window here is that it's 28*, blowing snow, and there are north wind gusts about 23mph. In short, it sucks out there.  It was nicer last week when it was 65, still and sunny, IMO.


----------



## snarlinbear

Hey Smokey: Give those varmints some extra kibble...they seem to be earning it according to 'Hillbilly, plus in todays blog Dr. East hinted of winter weather coming!


----------



## georgiadawgs44

NCHillbilly said:


> The model I see from looking out the window here is that it's 28*, blowing snow, and there are north wind gusts about 23mph. In short, it sucks out there.  It was nicer last week when it was 65, still and sunny, IMO.



Now that is a reliable model!!!


----------



## Crakajak

NCHillbilly said:


> The model I see from looking out the window here is that it's 28*, blowing snow, and there are north wind gusts about 23mph. In short, it sucks out there.  It was nicer last week when it was 65, still and sunny, IMO.



NCHillbillys weather rock is always 100% accurate.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> The model I see from looking out the window here is that it's 28*, blowing snow, and there are north wind gusts about 23mph. In short, it sucks out there.  It was nicer last week when it was 65, still and sunny, IMO.



Dude I could only imagine what that's like.... Relentless winter weather (and I love winter... Here in Ga)  I would not won't to have those long shlick  drives  ta werk you have to put up with  for weeks on in.....


----------



## NCHillbilly

I like it too for a little while, Blood.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

I get paid for snow days... Let it snow!!!


----------



## DDD

If you guys notice, I am very, very conservative when it comes to anything past 5 days out.  Here is why.

I have gotten really lucky over the years seeing things coming and getting things right every now and then.  However, what many have forgotten or decided to forget is how many times I have said, "It's coming" just for it to pull out or pull north or push east and I be completely wrong.

Last year is a good example.  Tough set up.  The devil was in the details.  It started pouring out snow on the onset and then turned into rain.  People in the northern counties won big.  People just south of there were disappointed.  I didn't see it going that way and quite frankly I missed it by about 100 miles.

Then we had the ice storm and I got that one right.

All the years I have been following, forecasting, wishcasting, hoping and posting about snow and ice I have learned that the 10 day fantasy land models cannot be trusted in any way.  So many people want to put stock in them and it's just not worth doing.

What good is it then?  It is good for high altitude summaries and even then you have to be careful.  Great article this morning from James Spann www.alabamawx.com about this very thing and how social media has changed big weather events.

You post a 10 days out snow map with all sorts of colors and depths and with social media now, its copy, paste and "DDD said it is coming!  Katie bar the door!"

Last year I had school systems, power companies and city officials emailing me, texting me and hitting me on social media.  It was then I realized I had to back off just a little because I could personally send things on tilt with the typing of keys and a click of the mouse.  I could cause people to spend money or change their plans just based on "my gut". *You could say it got real.*  It's already started this year.  Yesterday my PM box and messenger on Facebook blew up all because some troll on Facebook decided it would be funny to take old maps from Channel 2 and post it as "coming this week".  People didn't take time to read the maps, they just shared and copied and pasted.  Everyone went nuts.

Many, many folks have been around these parts for a long time following along and know how I work.  But I have realized that with Woody's, Twitter and my blog I am reaching a lot of folks.  It sorta has been a long run like Forrest Gump across country and now I have a decent amount of "followers".

My wife jokingly tells me "You need to be like Moses and go speak to your people... they are getting restless."  

Last, I will tell you guys how crazy this has gotten.  (If Julie's family is reading this, she is a sweet heart and the salt of the earth)  I got my teeth cleaned last week at the dentist.  My hygienist puts her camera phone in front of me and says, "We have to do a selfie, I did a celebrity's teeth today).    Too funny.

As we enter what is probably going to be a really fun time from now until March, I urge you and I beg you to be careful posting maps, sharing things on Facebook before you know they are concrete fact.

One more thing.  There is a certain poster on here that I was alerted to last year that was copying and pasting my post as his own on Facebook and Twitter.  If you really want to torque me up right, copy and paste my homework as your own.  I will call you out here and on twitter since you have a twitter account and Facebook too.  If you want to copy and paste what I write, I do not mind one bit, but give me the credit.  Don't post that as your own thoughts.  That's called being a thief and a liar.

The pattern is in the process of flipping.  It will warm slightly before it seems we will go in the freezer.   This is the first major winter storm "possibility" of the year and the modeling simply may not handle it just right.  I am proceeding with caution before just jumping on any model or run of models.  Patience is a virtue. More to come on this system when the time is right.


----------



## smokey30725

Thanks for separating fact from fiction, DDD. Social media can be a sounding board for morons when it comes to things that matter. Don't let the trolls get you down. We love you here!


----------



## PappyHoel

You're safe with me I don't know what Facebook or Twitter is.  I just tell folks at work and they think I'm crazy.


----------



## DDD

smokey30725 said:


> Thanks for separating fact from fiction, DDD. Social media can be a sounding board for morons when it comes to things that matter. Don't let the trolls get you down. We love you here!



Thanks man!

I went on a little rant, but honestly, people get jacked up about the weather! 

95% of most of everyone keep things good.  It's the fringe 5% that get things out of perspective and make it a little frustrating.  For sure, when I started posting about weather here back in 2009 I never imagined it would blow up into what it has.

Don't get me wrong, I enjoy it, I just hate when people use Facebook to send people on tilt.  The fine people of Woody's will be the first ones to get the "scoop" before I post on wordpress or twitter.


----------



## DDD

PappyHoel said:


> You're safe with me I don't know what Facebook or Twitter is.  I just tell folks at work and* they think I'm crazy.*



That may have nothing to do with the winter weather.


----------



## PappyHoel

DDD said:


> That may have nothing to do with the winter weather.



You're right, but your 10 day forecasts help


----------



## JonathanG2013

DDD thanks for setting things straight.  Would you think we will know around Friday if this system does bring some snow to us next week? I know all the players on the field have to come together in the right way to get snow in the south.


----------



## DDD

JonathanG2013 said:


> DDD thanks for setting things straight.  Would you think we will know around Friday if this system does bring some snow to us next week? I know all the players on the field have to come together in the right way to get snow in the south.



Being honest... LOL...   What I saw at lunch is storm cancel.  Again though, one set of runs does not mean it's gone.  It's too far out.

To answer your question though, yes, Friday should be a good time to look and say yeah... we got a nibble on the line or where is the possible next system?


----------



## Jeff C.

DDD said:


> That may have nothing to do with the winter weather.





PappyHoel said:


> You're right, but your 10 day forecasts help



Then it becomes....he's crazy, but brilliant!


----------



## JonathanG2013

DDD can I get the link to your blog?   Thanks


----------



## dsceviour

It looks like the storm is pulling further north and temps are warmer than originally anticipated...


----------



## elfiii

DDD said:


> Being honest... LOL...   What I saw at lunch is storm cancel.  Again though, one set of runs does not mean it's gone.  It's too far out.
> 
> To answer your question though, yes, Friday should be a good time to look and say yeah... we got a nibble on the line or where is the possible next system?



How much in my back yard?

That's one. I got four left.


----------



## DDD

elfiii said:


> How much in my back yard?
> 
> That's one. I got four left.



0 and as an added prize, it's the Mexican's fault because he's been all giddy about this "storm" since 3 weeks ago.


----------



## DDD

dsceviour said:


> It looks like the storm is pulling further north and temps are warmer than originally anticipated...



At least in the last runs.  It's why I caution the jumping on the polar express and counting the chickens before they hatch.

It can come back as fast as the next run.  The set up is what we want, but we may have to wait a while to get the white stuff flying enough to accumulate.  

You can step outside and tell the air has flipped.  It's not that southern air... it's that northern air.


----------



## smokey30725

Tell the messican to get back to weather command central. Together the two of you should be able to whip up a winter storm.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

smokey30725 said:


> Tell the messican to get back to weather command central. Together the two of you should be able to whip up a winter storm.



He's still active on FB.


----------



## JonathanG2013

He also has some weather info on twitter. DDD and the Mexican are a good combo.  Mexican does specialize in Severe Weather.


----------



## DDD

If we all talk bad enough about the Mexican he will come back.  I predict when one of these storms gets it's act together he will pop in for a cameo appearance..


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DDD said:


> If we all talk bad enough about the Mexican he will come back.  I predict when one of these storms gets it's act together he will pop in for a cameo appearance..



Well, I never liked him. He always seemed to be up to no good, tilting at windmills and such.


----------



## blood on the ground

DDD said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> I went on a little rant, but honestly, people get jacked up about the weather!
> 
> 95% of most of everyone keep things good.  It's the fringe 5% that get things out of perspective and make it a little frustrating.  For sure, when I started posting about weather here back in 2009 I never imagined it would blow up into what it has.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I enjoy it, I just hate when people use Facebook to send people on tilt.  The fine people of Woody's will be the first ones to get the "scoop" before I post on wordpress or twitter.



I just copied and pasted all this to my brand new instagram account..... Lol


----------



## dsceviour

Latest GFS model run has temps rivaling January 4, 2014 where we hit a low of 6 degrees for Wednesday the 13. Looks like something is coming together, just a matter of exact time and location. Definitely gonna be interesting next week!


----------



## malak05

18z GFS comes out of nowhere with a whole different solution for late weekend into next week. Shows colder Temps and frozen stuff even for some thru the I20 north sunday... now if we can just have all the next models run start showing same solution over and over haha


----------



## smokey30725

Local mets are mentioning flurries next week.


----------



## todd03blown

malak05 said:


> 18z GFS comes out of nowhere with a whole different solution for late weekend into next week. Shows colder Temps and frozen stuff even for some thru the I20 north sunday... now if we can just have all the next models run start showing same solution over and over haha


Sweet...As DDD says, the trend is our friend


----------



## NCHillbilly

Meh. It was 14 here this morning. I'll mail you a jar of cold air.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> Meh. It was 14 here this morning. I'll mail you a jar of cold air.



14 sounds good down here! Especially after high's in the 70s during the week of Christmas!


----------



## Priest

It was 20° in canton this morning and after driving for 2 hours to get to a job site in Barrow county it was still 23° there.  Feels like that rubber band has begun to snap.


----------



## Crickett

Priest said:


> It was 20° in canton this morning and after driving for 2 hours to get to a job site in Barrow county it was still 23° there.  Feels like that rubber band has begun to snap.



We've made it up to 39° here now. Still kinda cool in the house though.


----------



## DDD

malak05 said:


> 18z GFS comes out of nowhere with a whole different solution for late weekend into next week. Shows colder Temps and frozen stuff even for some thru the I20 north sunday... now if we can just have all the next models run start showing same solution over and over haha



Yeah and what the GFS giveth it taketh away.

The GFS is like your crazy uncle at Christmas, you never know what is going to come out of his mouth from one minute to the next.  GFS is the same from run to run.

The cold cometh.  That to me seem to be for sure.  I can't say anymore than that.


----------



## snarlinbear

DDD:  
Patience may be a virtue, however, I’m bedeviled with procrastination.  For those like me,  we need every minute of advance notice of impending unusual weather. 

 In a perfect world everyone would be prepared way ahead of time for winter weather whatever it may bring and when it occurs.   But for me, and I imagine a lot of your other followers are distracted by the myriad of other prioritized issues demanding our attention.  Quite frankly it’s easy to back-burner winter prep when the kids next door are having pool parties for days before and after Christmas.

Personally, I depend on the advance notice your insight provides which was apparently somewhat removed from the political influence heaped upon the mainstream mets from all directions, but some of which obviously has now landed in your lap.  

Advance notice, in the form of a computer model that may or may not verify at least gets my attention  
when it portends the likes of a 40 degree below normal daily temperature range.  

Reluctance to predict impending weather consequences in my opinion results in lives lost or  unnecessarily risked.  None closer to home than Snowmageddon 2014.  I spent 11 hours transporting a friend 25 miles home from a critical medical procedure.  Missing the appointment was not an option.  Advanced preparation insured a reliable all-wheel drive vehicle, chains, warm clothing and blankets.   The only problem was getting through or around traffic obstacles and intransigent law enforcement. 

 My point is that you called the potential ten days out and kept us posted as the event unfolded.  Now after your self- admitted rant I’m afraid you’ve fallen under the spell of the PC Kool-aid.   IMHO you should tell the corporate and gov’t callers to get their weather by paying Smokin’ Joe his subscription, but how you respond is truly your business. 

  I will say that your old mentor, the beloved late Guy Sharpe was willing to take the licks on the chin and keep on keeping on, even if he missed a forecast.  He was a snow lover, and it made my day when he delivered a knock out prediction.  

Keep the faith cause I need ya the way you were!  So at least please comment on today’s Accuweather forecast linked to the Drudge Report or tell me to mind my own business.  

Thanks for all that you do.  I remain a devoted follower.


----------



## DDD

snarlinbear said:


> DDD:
> Patience may be a virtue, however, I’m bedeviled with procrastination.  For those like me,  we need every minute of advance notice of impending unusual weather.
> 
> In a perfect world everyone would be prepared way ahead of time for winter weather whatever it may bring and when it occurs.   But for me, and I imagine a lot of your other followers are distracted by the myriad of other prioritized issues demanding our attention.  Quite frankly it’s easy to back-burner winter prep when the kids next door are having pool parties for days before and after Christmas.
> 
> Personally, I depend on the advance notice your insight provides which was apparently somewhat removed from the political influence heaped upon the mainstream mets from all directions, but some of which obviously has now landed in your lap.
> 
> Advance notice, in the form of a computer model that may or may not verify at least gets my attention
> when it portends the likes of a 40 degree below normal daily temperature range.
> 
> Reluctance to predict impending weather consequences in my opinion results in lives lost or  unnecessarily risked.  None closer to home than Snowmageddon 2014.  I spent 11 hours transporting a friend 25 miles home from a critical medical procedure.  Missing the appointment was not an option.  Advanced preparation insured a reliable all-wheel drive vehicle, chains, warm clothing and blankets.   The only problem was getting through or around traffic obstacles and intransigent law enforcement.
> 
> My point is that you called the potential ten days out and kept us posted as the event unfolded.  Now after your self- admitted rant I’m afraid you’ve fallen under the spell of the PC Kool-aid.   IMHO you should tell the corporate and gov’t callers to get their weather by paying Smokin’ Joe his subscription, but how you respond is truly your business.
> 
> I will say that your old mentor, the beloved late Guy Sharpe was willing to take the licks on the chin and keep on keeping on, even if he missed a forecast.  He was a snow lover, and it made my day when he delivered a knock out prediction.
> 
> Keep the faith cause I need ya the way you were!  So at least please comment on today’s Accuweather forecast linked to the Drudge Report or tell me to mind my own business.
> 
> Thanks for all that you do.  I remain a devoted follower.



I appreciate that.  I really do.  

Speaking specifically on the weather side of things, I have not seen what I personally like to see out of the models.  I will keep the specifics of my "recipe" to myself, but simply cannot jump on the snow and ice train until I see what I like to see out of a potential storm.

That said, I will tell you what runs around in my mind.  I was flat out amazed at how the general public took the WSB snow maps from a year ago and just ran around with it like a 6 month old puppy and his first bone.  I was reading the comments that people left and wrote about and I was just amazed out how blindly they accept and share erroneous information.

Second, when I have a dad IM me from Rome and tell me he wants to know what I think about the weather chances because he needs to drive his 5 year old to the AFLAC cancer center for a week's worth of chemo and he and his wife need to leave him there and take turns going to work and he only values my opinion?  It becomes more than a hobby.  It becomes more than how much in my back yard.  That's heavy man.  Maybe it doesn't seem that way to you, but it is for me.  

I am not going to stop looking and talking about the 7-12 day outlook, but I refuse to go "all in" like some folks do.  

Yeah, I went on a rant.  I try to keep it real.  What you see is what you get.  It's just when real life starts messing with your hobby, it can be a little heavy at times.  That's all I was trying to say and caution people about being so quick to shout "snow storm" in a room full of weather nuts.


----------



## JonathanG2013

That was deep DDD great post.  It is crazy like you said how people think what they see is legit with out checking it out first.  

My dad always told me believe nothing that you hear and half of what you see.


----------



## todd03blown

DDD said:


> I appreciate that.  I really do.
> 
> Speaking specifically on the weather side of things, I have not seen what I personally like to see out of the models.  I will keep the specifics of my "recipe" to myself, but simply cannot jump on the snow and ice train until I see what I like to see out of a potential storm.
> 
> That said, I will tell you what runs around in my mind.  I was flat out amazed at how the general public took the WSB snow maps from a year ago and just ran around with it like a 6 month old puppy and his first bone.  I was reading the comments that people left and wrote about and I was just amazed out how blindly they accept and share erroneous information.
> 
> *Second, when I have a dad IM me from Rome and tell me he wants to know what I think about the weather chances because he needs to drive his 5 year old to the AFLAC cancer center for a week's worth of chemo and he and his wife need to leave him there and take turns going to work and he only values my opinion?  It becomes more than a hobby.  It becomes more than how much in my back yard.  That's heavy man.  Maybe it doesn't seem that way to you, but it is for me.*
> 
> I am not going to stop looking and talking about the 7-12 day outlook, but I refuse to go "all in" like some folks do.
> 
> Yeah, I went on a rant.  I try to keep it real.  What you see is what you get.  It's just when real life starts messing with your hobby, it can be a little heavy at times.  That's all I was trying to say and caution people about being so quick to shout "snow storm" in a room full of weather nuts.


That is very, very heavy. I agree, too.  You have certainly touched many, many folks. My wife is a school teacher in Cherokee county. This time of year, I start getting messages about "my WX expert" and what he thinks 

Keep up the great work. You are certainly a living legend around these parts


----------



## JonathanG2013

Todd

My wife is also a teacher. What school in Cherokee County does she teach at?


----------



## Mountainbuck

Don't bash me to hard if I miss understood but I just watched a James span vid on his face book and he didn't show any wx for the southeast atleast through the 15th.


----------



## snarlinbear

Hey Buddy: I'm bashing no one.  Just trying to figure out why there is no discussion about snow in Greenville or accumulating snow on the outerbanks and a whole pile of powerful weather training out of the Pacific NW and there is no discussion.  Please bash me....for seeking answers!


----------



## snarlinbear

I'm guessing that the weather pro's are in uncharted territory so to speak regarding computer models and that's why the guy on Accuweather ponied- up and went off scrip and called it the way he sees it.


----------



## todd03blown

JonathanG2013 said:


> Todd
> 
> My wife is also a teacher. What school in Cherokee County does she teach at?



Hey. Carmel Elementary.

Where does your wife teach?


----------



## JonathanG2013

Todd,

She is starting a new 3rd grade position on Jan 19th in Forsyth County.


----------



## PappyHoel

Looks like the system went fizzle pop and cold rain now.


----------



## blood on the ground

Almost cool enough outside ta take the beagles for a nice stroll through the swamp.


----------



## DDD

The 9-12 day range certainly has my interest.  There is not a lot to show graphically but the players are in the right position.  Cold air is in place and looks like a system may come out of the gulf.  Some of the models had it last night but have lost it this morning.  Nothing to freak out about.

What I am looking at is the overall set up and it's right.  The blocking up in the Artic is right, blocking out west has been there for 3 months and the blocking up over Greenland is enough to push the cold air south.  So much so it might push the moisture out into the gulf and keep the precip south.  

I could also see a scenario where there is too much cold in N. Georgia, just the right amount in South GA and it's a true southern runner and kids that normally don't see snow, get a treat.

Long way off, lots and lots of model runs to go, but the right players will be on the field and in almost the right positions.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Fingers crossed^^^^
I don't get to excited unless you do lol


----------



## DDD

The latest run of the GFS is a step in the right direction.  This storm would be in here around Tuesday of next week.  Yes.  Inside of 7 days.

It really pounds the NCHillbilly but we don't feel sorry for him.


----------



## todd03blown

DDD said:


> The latest run of the GFS is a step in the right direction.  This storm would be in here around Tuesday of next week.  Yes.  Inside of 7 days.
> 
> It really pounds the NCHillbilly but we don't feel sorry for him.



Sweet! Lets get this Winter weather party started


----------



## DDD

Here is a 6 hour snap shot.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> The latest run of the GFS is a step in the right direction.  This storm would be in here around Tuesday of next week.  Yes.  Inside of 7 days.
> 
> It really pounds the NCHillbilly but we don't feel sorry for him.



beagles will be dancing tonight.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

smokey30725 said:


> beagles will be dancing tonight.



Please do.


----------



## Mountainbuck

I wanna see more beagle pics!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Point them beagles towards Florida.


----------



## RinggoldGa

DDD, if we're going to do this, less gray shading and more deep blues/purples will be appreciated.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

RinggoldGa said:


> DDD, if we're going to do this, less gray shading and more deep blues/purples will be appreciated.



Particularly in the Gwinnett area, please.


----------



## orrb

Awe   it isn't far enough south west.  I wont get any.  /pouts..  maybe next time.  i am south of Paulding County almost in carrol county. 

It's starting to look like it is time to move north


----------



## DDD

Still a long ways out.  The pattern is really about to get right and stay that way through February into March.

Don't hinge your hopes and dreams on one set of models or model runs.

I will tell you when need to start jumping off a cliff and I just might be right behind you.


----------



## Jeff C.

Can we at least hurry up and wait, DDD? I'm accustomed to that.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Get them beagles dancing!


----------



## smokey30725

Mountainbuck said:


> I wanna see more beagle pics!



The snow beagles............(the one on the far right is no longer with us. We had to put her down in October due to a condition called IVDD that caused her to go paralyzed. The middle dog is recovering from the same condition that wasn't as severe. Surgery corrected her problems)


----------



## parisinthe20s

Poor pup, IVDD is a horrible disease. My vet thought my dachshund had it, luckily his was just a slightly ruptured disk. Two of my dogs were put down recently, both had cancer.I wouldn't wish that process on anyone. Sorry for your loss. (Sorry for going off topic)


----------



## Matt.M

Chatter on social media is look good for next week.  And weeks afterwards.

As Triple D would say, Trend is our friend.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Guys what's next Wednesday look like I have a meeting in dalton that I can't miss ????


----------



## Mountainbuck

Love those dogs


----------



## smokey30725

Mountainbuck said:


> Love those dogs



They are wonderful pups. I will post some pics of them in last year's snow as soon as I can upload them. Looking forward to this cold weather. I can't tell you how annoyed I was with a 75 degree Christmas day.


----------



## smokey30725

Snow beagles in action............


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

That's some beautiful dogs you have^^*


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

They chase rabbits?


----------



## Mountainbuck

Great pics!


----------



## smokey30725

deerhuntingdawg said:


> They chase rabbits?



Only if they get inside their yard, lol. Other than that, they mostly lie in their bed all day and snore loudly.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

smokey30725 said:


> Only if they get inside their yard, lol. Other than that, they mostly lie in their bed all day and snore loudly.



They must be related to my mutts.


----------



## malak05

orrb said:


> Awe   it isn't far enough south west.  I wont get any.  /pouts..  maybe next time.  i am south of Paulding County almost in carrol county.
> 
> It's starting to look like it is time to move north



The signs are starting to show the model solutions show  suppression of some storms in the gulf due to the cold coming down but IMHO those always seem to overdue the suppression and those low pressure systems due tend to spread north which could be a good thing for some wintery stuff.


----------



## bml

WXSouth seems to be thinking along similar lines as DDD. He has set up a free blog with lots of interesting info, also.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

smokey30725 said:


> Only if they get inside their yard, lol. Other than that, they mostly lie in their bed all day and snore loudly.



Sounds like my pugs lol


----------



## Priest

WXSouth is also saying we may be on track for record shattering negative AO if the Euro is to be believed


----------



## GA DAWG

Whats  negative AO?  I dont speaketh these weather terms.


----------



## blood on the ground

GA DAWG said:


> Whats  negative AO?  I dont speaketh these weather terms.



Arctic oscillation ... Fancy wording for Wind


----------



## Priest

GA DAWG said:


> Whats  negative AO?  I dont speaketh these weather terms.



Positive AO.... wind blowing in a way to keep cold piled up on the arctic. More positive, les gets out

Negative AO.... wind blowing in a way to let cold spill out of the arctic. More negative, more gets out and the further it can go.

It at least that is my basic understanding.  We dropped record level low right before the snow on Christmas 2010.


----------



## smokey30725

Paul Barys in Chattanooga has taken everything out of the channel 3 seven day forecast on their weather app.


----------



## doenightmare

smokey30725 said:


> Paul Barys in Chattanooga has taken everything out of the channel 3 seven day forecast on their weather app.



Paul Barys is a hateful hertful man. Get them beagles dancin' Smokey.


----------



## RinggoldGa

smokey30725 said:


> Paul Barys in Chattanooga has taken everything out of the channel 3 seven day forecast on their weather app.



Paul probably doesn't have a single thing to do with that weather app.  To my understanding that is a self populating/automated forecast based on NWS data.

DDD has said here numerous times that such apps are worthless for anything other than "nowcasting".


----------



## DDD

RinggoldGa said:


> Paul probably doesn't have a single thing to do with that weather app.  To my understanding that is a self populating/automated forecast based on NWS data.
> 
> DDD has said here numerous times that such apps are worthless for anything other than "nowcasting".



James Spann coined the term crap app.  This applies to all weather apps.  Period.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> James Spann coined the term crap app.  This applies to all weather apps.  Period.



This is true. The one that drives me nuts the most is the Accuweather forecasts on the radio. They give a range of around 10 degrees plus or minus for both the high and low and very vague details beyond that.


----------



## fish hawk

I have a weather app on my phone,it alerts me to impending bad weather situations. I use it a lot while I'm fishing,I can keep up with barometric pressure changes,wind directions, live radar and sever weather alerts.......I wouldn't call them crap and consider it a very important tool while out on the water or anytime I'm away from the house.


----------



## DDD

fish hawk said:


> I have a weather app on my phone,it alerts me to impending bad weather situations. I use it a lot while I'm fishing,I can keep up with barometric pressure changes,wind directions, live radar and sever weather alerts.......I wouldn't call them crap and consider it a very important tool while out on the water or anytime I'm away from the house.



Maybe you didn't read the quote?  He said they are only good for now casting which I would agree on.

What the "crap app" refers to is people being like, "The Accuweather, weather.com or weather underground app shows a snow flake for Tuesday, I can't wait!"

For real time weather like the things you mentioned above, sure, I use it myself, but for knowing what's going to happen tomorrow and beyond, throw that thing out the window.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DDD said:


> Maybe you didn't read the quote?  He said they are only good for now casting which I would agree on.
> 
> What the "crap app" refers to is people being like, "The Accuweather, weather.com or weather underground app shows a snow flake for Tuesday, I can't wait!"
> 
> For real time weather like the things you mentioned above, sure, I use it myself, but for knowing what's going to happen tomorrow and beyond, throw that thing out the window.



Yep. Planning a fishing trip is so aggravating when all of these sources merge and you have to basically be an amateur met to divine the truth. 

DDD thanks for all you do. Can you provide any insight as to the rain event for Friday and the weekend? I'm seeing varying reports from starting tonight at midnight and going through the first half of tomorrow, with Saturday being largely dry, to Saturday being a washout. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DDD

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Yep. Planning a fishing trip is so aggravating when all of these sources merge and you have to basically be an amateur met to divine the truth.
> 
> DDD thanks for all you do. Can you provide any insight as to the rain event for Friday and the weekend? I'm seeing varying reports from starting tonight at midnight and going through the first half of tomorrow, with Saturday being largely dry, to Saturday being a washout.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Saturday is not a wash by any means.  At least how it is modeled right now.  It looks to come in late Saturday evening and carry over into Sunday.  It is not on the heavy side either.  

Friday is light showers but not a wash out.

Hope that helps.


----------



## JonathanG2013

DDD

I have read before that people using Noaa for weather over TWC.  Is NOAA pretty accurate with their weather predictions?


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DDD said:


> Saturday is not a wash by any means.  At least how it is modeled right now.  It looks to come in late Saturday evening and carry over into Sunday.  It is not on the heavy side either.
> 
> Friday is light showers but not a wash out.
> 
> Hope that helps.



It does, and thanks again for your input. As others have said, I trust your evaluations a lot more than I do most other outlets.


----------



## GA DAWG

Where the snow at now? Is it still headed this way?


----------



## smokey30725

GA DAWG said:


> Where the snow at now? Is it still headed this way?



Sounds like NCHillbilly is hogging it all.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Maybe around valentines. It normal snows around then


----------



## DDD

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> It does, and thanks again for your input. As others have said, I trust your evaluations a lot more than I do most other outlets.



Let me walk this back a little.

Latest model now shows it coming in around lunch on Saturday and possibly heavier than fist shown.    It spead up by about 5 hours and is heavier.


----------



## DDD

GA DAWG said:


> Where the snow at now? Is it still headed this way?



There is possibilities of small events and we may only get 3 days notice that it's going to happen.  I know that sounds like weather man talk, but in this pattern it's true.

I will keep saying it... I think the big dawg comes for us between the 21st and the 30th.  As well February is going to be storm after storm to watch in my opinion.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DDD said:


> Let me walk this back a little.
> 
> Latest model now shows it coming in around lunch on Saturday and possibly heavier than fist shown.    It spead up by about 5 hours and is heavier.



Okay, so it's a known unknown. Got it. We'll keep our plans fluid. 

I was reading between the lines on all the reports and believing that it would be a midday thing, and since that's when I'm thinking about being off the water anyway, seems to line up.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> There is possibilities of small events and we may only get 3 days notice that it's going to happen.  I know that sounds like weather man talk, but in this pattern it's true.
> 
> I will keep saying it... I think the big dawg comes for us between the 21st and the 30th.  As well February is going to be storm after storm to watch in my opinion.



Sweet!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

I'm glad I'm getting the dearth of my firewood handled tonight.


----------



## smokey30725

they delayed installing my 500 gallon propane tank until 1/18. hope the really bad stuff holds off until then.


----------



## snarlinbear

I'm so bored with this winter that I have to open the freezer and huff the air.   I am an addict!  I'm even longing for frost to scrape off the windshield.  I'm cursed living in the south.


----------



## Lukikus2

Here's my forecast. Get ready for a rough ride if you are in the South East. It's a coming. This atmosphere can't be predicted more than 12 hrs in advance it is morphing so quickly. Just rantin' lol


----------



## dsceviour

DDD what's your opinion on next Sunday? Brad panovich just posted an article with a picture and has us getting slammed, I know it's 10 days out and it's gonna change a ton from now to than, but the pattern seems very favorable for something during that period. The blocking is phenomenal as well as a crazy negative AO as low as -3 to -5 and the temps seem cold enough. It definitely looks like a "potential" threat could be there, and as of right now both the Euro and GFS are in agreement for that day, as to what or where obviously is unknown, but I just wanted to get your professional opinion on it. As I said earlier I know it's 10 days out so I don't expect anything right now and know it will change a ton, but it looks like our best look of the season so far by far IMO especially right now with both the GFS and Euro in agreement to some extent. Thanks!


----------



## orrb

I know it is far out, but the crazy app, Intellicast is even showing the snow showers for Sunday the 17th. says up to 1 inch.  

I know it is way to early, but at least there is hope..


----------



## Mountainbuck

Did you see the map on that guys face book? The low pressure covered the whole eastern part of the country ! Praying this happens lol


----------



## smokey30725

Triple D and Miquel are having some interesting Twitter conversations this morning.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Yes I seen that!


----------



## Keebs

smokey30725 said:


> Triple D and Miquel are having some interesting Twitter conversations this morning.


what is this twitter stuff you speak of?


----------



## GA DAWG

It dont feel wintery out here this morning.


----------



## smokey30725

Keebs said:


> what is this twitter stuff you speak of?



Lots of banter back and forth about confidence in next weekend's chances of snow.


----------



## Matt.M

Did y'all see the 16 day GFS snow map that *******i threw up on Twitter?


----------



## JonathanG2013

Saw it. It would be 3 plus inches for my area. There is still a lot to come together for it to show up in 16 days though. That clown map is a fantasy storm at the current time span.  Hope it is still there next friday.


----------



## DDD

Everyone is a buzz about potential snow next week and beyond.  I will try and calm down the noise and give you what I think and see.  

Let's go high altitude.  Starting with next week.  If you can imagine in the atmosphere, these "disturbances" that ride along a ridge.  That ridge is decided on pressure in the atmosphere.  As these "disturbances" ride along they will pick up moisture.  They are not a true "storm" therefore they bring light precip, cloudy skies, ect.  They also posses the potential to drop 1/2" to 1" spotty heavier amounts and leave others completely dry.  It is why they are more disturbances than "storms"  We have such things coming as a possibility next week and beyond.  The "potential", like a lottery ticket, exist that one of these disturbances has more energy than modeled and someone gets a "surprise".  Models don't handle these pieces of energy all that well and as I mentioned yesterday can all of sudden be an over producer on short notice.  

Again, high altitude wise, I continue to focus on the 17th-22nd.  It has all of the ingredients as currently modeled by the EURO and GFS to produce a true winter storm.

I continue to urge caution when looking beyond 5-7 days.  If you follow on Twitter the Mexican continues to get excited and has started fussing at me for not being excited.  I am VERY excited about the 17-22nd time frame.  So much so I am trying to remain not overly optimistic because it tends to lead me to disappointment.  Seen it 100 times.

Do not be surprised if with one of these disturbances it over performs.  I am trying to keep an eye on that potential.  I say that because the GFS has started amping up the moisture content of the disturbance coming through Monday.  Something to watch but not go buy milk and bread over.


----------



## Jeff C.

Thanks for the info, DDD......well explained!


----------



## rjcruiser

Perfect.  I've got a business trip to Springfield Mass the week of the 18th.


----------



## DDD

Ya'll want some snow porn from a 10 day map?  LOL


----------



## Goddard

YES!!!  Bring it.   Thanks for all you do DDD.


----------



## Matthew6

yep. bring it on.


----------



## Milkman

DDD said:


> Ya'll want some snow porn from a 10 day map?  LOL



tease !!!


----------



## DDD

Feast ye eyes.  Dark blue line is the freezing line.  Everything above that would be snow.  NOT A FORECAST, just a picture.  Snow down to the Florida line.  This run of the GFS will light the world on fire.

10 days out.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks for the info, DDD......well explained!


X2.


----------



## smokey30725

Dance, beagles, dance!!!!!


----------



## Water Swat

It needs to get back to 60s and 70s like it was Christmas week.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

DDD said:


> Feast ye eyes.  Dark blue line is the freezing line.  Everything above that would be snow.  NOT A FORECAST, just a picture.  Snow down to the Florida line.  This run of the GFS will light the world on fire.
> 
> 10 days out.



CSRA has snow


----------



## Mountainbuck

DDD, which direction did that low come from? And which direction was is going after that shot back across the state? Or out to sea? Weird freezing line! Left nw Georgia in the rear view !


----------



## toyota4x4h

Ughh im tired of all the big snow missing us up here in nwga! lol


----------



## elfiii

DDD said:


> Feast ye eyes.  Dark blue line is the freezing line.  Everything above that would be snow.  NOT A FORECAST, just a picture.  Snow down to the Florida line.  This run of the GFS will light the world on fire.
> 
> 10 days out.



Hmmmm. I got 4 "How Much In My Back Yards" left. I'll hold off for now.


----------



## nickel back

DDD said:


> Feast ye eyes.  Dark blue line is the freezing line.  Everything above that would be snow.  NOT A FORECAST, just a picture.  Snow down to the Florida line.  This run of the GFS will light the world on fire.
> 
> 10 days out.



that would be something too see, we can only hope....


----------



## smokey30725

Water Swat said:


> It needs to get back to 60s and 70s like it was Christmas week.



That's what April through November is for. Give us winter weather lovers a bone!


----------



## Mountainbuck

Smokey does them beagles know a dance to pull a storm NW?


----------



## malak05

Where are the frames prior to that map wouldn't the precp. Prior to that be also earlier frozen stuff for Georgia on 18th


----------



## DDD

malak05 said:


> Where are the frames prior to that map wouldn't the precp. Prior to that be also earlier frozen stuff for Georgia on 18th



Negative.  The LPS goes off the coast of North Carolina bombs out and throws moisture back in land.  It's almost in reverse.


----------



## smokey30725

Mountainbuck said:


> Smokey does them beagles know a dance to pull a storm NW?



I'll make them lean a little in our direction.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Think it's about time to go dust off the sled


----------



## GA DAWG

I just heard the S word on tv for sunday morning or something. Wrap around moisture they called it. May be monday morning. I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## smokey30725

I gave them the night off. They are going to be dancing fools over the next few weeks.


----------



## rospaw

I sure did like the old days when i log on to GON and click the Winter Weather thread. You know it's going to be good because as soon as you click the link all the lights in the house GO DIM. You scroll down looking for the "free cat"! Then like a kid on xmas morning you read the post:  "it's going to snow around dec 26!" Now it would be around thanksgiving / end of nov but now you had a plan! You start making your check list. Gen running, extra gas, freezer full, trucks full / atv runing and full, gas bottles full, chains/straps/sleeping bag/mre's/bibs/extra coats/fire starter/tent ect all in trucks. Then you tell your wife..... she says: You are crazy! It's 70 plus deg outside! (with a smile ofcourse) That takes a little of the enjoyment out of it then you get the "I'll show you he's right when it snows then!"  
The month goes by and the 26th comes along with 4" on the ground.  
The wife then asks: Who told you it was going to snow? You answer: umm wellll ummm I learned how to read the wellther maps,cards,tides,balls,growth lines ect and i now can  "prodic da snow" (sp ) She says Yeah right (again with a big smile) Then she ask: when will it snow again? I say: Well umm umm i need to check my maps,cards,tides,balls,growth lines ect and i will let you know. 
Week or so later wife says it looks like we are going to get some snow! I say: those tv weather guys don't know carp! Who told you it's going to snow? She says : DDD 

Few facts in this story and ALOT of bull. In other words i wrote it like Obamma would just added a few more facts! S


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

smokey30725 said:


> I gave them the night off. They are going to be dancing fools over the next few weeks.



Those some good looking pups. They look tired lol


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Giddy up


----------



## doenightmare

DDD said:


> Feast ye eyes.  Dark blue line is the freezing line.  Everything above that would be snow.  NOT A FORECAST, just a picture.  Snow down to the Florida line.  This run of the GFS will light the world on fire.
> 
> 10 days out.


----------



## malak05

Boy past few GFS and Euro have been interesting to say least for 15th-17th...GFS last night said all but no Euro said well get your shovels and this morning GFS said maybe this Euro knows something but it seemingly was more toward Ice???


----------



## Matt.M

Malak05 or DDD, isn't the Euro model more correct than GFS?  Historically?

That's a heck of a clown map the Euro put out for Monday (18th) night.


----------



## malak05

Matt.M said:


> Malak05 or DDD, isn't the Euro model more correct than GFS?  Historically?
> 
> That's a heck of a clown map the Euro put out for Monday (18th) night.



I'm just a novice at model watching and leave the heavy analysis to triple D but it is a popular opinion that the Euro is pretty accurate in then 5-10 window compared to GFS

Of course everyone would feel better if most models start a trend toward the euro solution over and over


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Last nights Euro was insane. Hoping 12z is somewhat similar


----------



## malak05

Rockdale Buck said:


> Last nights Euro was insane. Hoping 12z is somewhat similar



Only if... a turn to consistent models showing that solution this place will be hoping


----------



## adavis

Can one of you all post a link where you looking at these models? Thanks.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

malak05 said:


> Only if... a turn to consistent models showing that solution this place will be hoping



If it shows something similar at 12z, it's time to get them beagles dancing like crazy!!!!

Happy it's the euro and not the GFS showing it, and that it's inside 7 days


----------



## malak05

I like this site for model details http://weather.cod.edu/forecast/


----------



## Milkman

malak05 said:


> I like this site for model details http://weather.cod.edu/forecast/



Thanks for the link !!

I looked at the site and it is Greek to me.  I am gonna depend on what you guys tell us.


----------



## crackerdave

Milkman said:


> Thanks for the link !!
> 
> I looked at the site and it is Greek to me.  I am gonna depend on what you guys tell us.



Same here!


----------



## malak05

crackerdave said:


> Same here!



If you go to that page at the top are all the different models... GFS,GEFS, & ECMWF (Euro) if you choose one you will see the model run links to the upper right click on one of them and then review temp profiles watch polar vortex signature etc, and a dragable bar that advances the model run forward in time some models have precipitation models etc you can play with and just read the temperature profiles etc


----------



## Mountainbuck

It's quite on here a little to quite


----------



## crackerdave

Mountainbuck said:


> It's quite on here a little to quite



The calm before the storm,maybe?


----------



## Mountainbuck

I hope


----------



## todd03blown

You all need to follow DDD on Twitter.


----------



## huntinglady74

todd03blown said:


> You all need to follow DDD on Twitter.



Give me his twitter name so i can follow him..


----------



## gobbleinwoods

huntinglady74 said:


> Give me his twitter name so i can follow him..



GON weather guy


----------



## huntinglady74

gobbleinwoods said:


> GON weather guy



Thank You!!!!


----------



## mammajamma

Now this:  http://m.wsbtv.com/videos/news/winter-storm-watch-issued-for-metro-atlanta-north/vDGLWb/


----------



## zworley3

mammajamma said:


> Now this:  http://m.wsbtv.com/videos/news/winter-storm-watch-issued-for-metro-atlanta-north/vDGLWb/



I think that might be old. Temps don't seem to line up.


----------



## parisinthe20s

I wish that were true. The temp, at least by me, says it'll be 44 and overcast on monday, no snow listed. Maybe that news cast is old? What a bummer if it is.


----------



## mammajamma

I think you guys are right...I jumped the gun and was fooled!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

DDD warned against the trolls


----------



## Greene728

Mountainbuck said:


> It's quite on here a little to quite



It's quiet... Not quite...

And yes, yes it is. I like it that way!


----------



## DDD

Please, please, please stop posting the WSBTV stuff!!!  Its going around again!


----------



## DDD

You guys will know 5 days in advance if something is coming... I promise you!


----------



## klfutrelle

It will be here by months end!!


----------



## smokey30725

Got flurries flying here in Flintstone!


----------



## hmaddox

Looking forward to hearing from you about next weekend :}


----------



## GA DAWG

Next monday is a holiday. Aint gonna snow that day surely


----------



## zworley3

Pretty good snow flurries coming down here in Dalton at the new Walmart.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

East side of Blairsville turned white in about 20 minutes this afternoon.  Very hard flurries with a driving wind.


----------



## ryork

Had a very brief flurry or two here in Bremen this afternoon.


----------



## todd03blown

Spitting flurries in Hickory Flat.


----------



## Resica

Rain here today.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Flurries in Canton today also.


----------



## Matthew6

Resica said:


> Rain here today.



nice avatar. hope you get snow soon.


----------



## BrotherBadger

Snow has been on the ground since december 26th, but we finally got our first dose of real winter this weekend. Sub zero temps(currently -4) with wind chills maxing out around -25 or so. Not supposed to last though, temps will climb back into the high 20s/low 30s by thursday.

This winter has been very mild for us up here. Temps in the high 30s/low 40s for most of it(made ice fishing pretty much impossible until NYD.) Last 10 days or so it has cooled off, but outside of this weekend, it's relatively warm for this time of year.


----------



## PappyHoel

Looks like cold rain as per usual here in NE Ga


----------



## blood on the ground

It's a very pleasant 20f here at the house right now.... I love it!


----------



## smokey30725

Who else is eagerly awaiting DDD's next posting?????


----------



## StriperrHunterr

smokey30725 said:


> Who else is eagerly awaiting DDD's next posting?????



This one.


----------



## Hornet22

smokey30725 said:


> Who else is eagerly awaiting DDD's next posting?????



I know mz tu tu is; he's the only thing bout winter she loves


----------



## Mountainbuck

Unless there becomes consistency with the models I don't believe there will be an update. According to the chatter on Twitter the models are all over the place


----------



## malak05

Mountainbuck said:


> Unless there becomes consistency with the models I don't believe there will be an update. According to the chatter on Twitter the models are all over the place



There have been so much back and forth it's hard to know if anything gonna happen this weekend yet or not and we are within 7 days of that... much less next week but hopeful the closer we are to the periods we can get some model agreement


----------



## PappyHoel

Here's what I see.  20s unless it's rain then it 35 degrees.  Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Greene728

PappyHoel said:


> Here's what I see.  20s unless it's rain then it 35 degrees.  Rinse and repeat.



Yep. James Spann is also saying that there "currently" is nothing at all to speak of in the 10 day window. Also, his blog this morning indicated a possible shift to a positive AO towards the end of the month which will cause a warming trend. Not in stone or a forecast for this to happen, but it is modeled and trending that way. And we all know how DDD feels regarding Spann and his forecasting abilities. 

As DDD has already stated, when there is something in the making or to speak of he will be right along! 
In the mean time, here is Spanns blog if you'd like to read it.

http://www.alabamawx.com/?p=98253


----------



## Mountainbuck

Boo


----------



## Greene728

Mountainbuck said:


> Boo



Lol! Sorry....


----------



## Matt.M

Greene-

Spann seriously messed up on winter weather of 2014.  You know the day that Atlanta and Birmingham had 2 inches of snow that shut down the cities.

He is the master at severe weather.  I don't know if he is with Winter WX.  Triple D or Hugh might have better intel on that though.


----------



## Greene728

Matt.M said:


> Greene-
> 
> Spann seriously messed up on winter weather of 2014.  You know the day that Atlanta and Birmingham had 2 inches of snow that shut down the cities.
> 
> He is the master at severe weather.  I don't know if he is with Winter WX.  Triple D or Hugh might have better intel on that though.



Numerous Southeast weather people fumbled that one too Matt. But in my time following Spann he is right far, far more than not. One reason I follow him also is the fact he took complete and total ownership in his mistakes then, apologizing numerous times in great detail. And he also is very highly regarded by both our trusted experts here (DDD and Hugh). 

DDD himself stated that Spann is one that he has absolutely no problem with his content and forecasting being used and shared here. I too know that his work is merely informational and forecasting only. It is not the gospel and can change with each new model run for sure. Exactly like all others more than 2-3 days out. 

But you are right. Spann and many others missed that one in 2014. Our own DDD was the most accurate by far then IMHO. But it's still fun and interesting to me to follow them all and try to learn from them. But at the end of the day, ole man winter can trip you up and throw you a curve ball real quick!


----------



## parisinthe20s

I wonder if we'll see snow towards the end of the month, or at least in February. So far this winter has been a let down. At least today was nice. I think the high was 39 by me.


----------



## Resica

What's the facebook page address for DDD and the weather?


----------



## dsceviour

Just because we have a positive AO doesn't meant we can't get snow. We've had snow before when the AO has transitioned from negative to positive. The trend is up, were still in the transition phasing and just gotta be patient. Good times are coming for snow lovers, just gotta be patient with it and don't write winter off already because it's just getting started! Still in pre game and the game is about to begin soon, get ready! Yeah we may have a warm up phase around the 21-25 or so, but that won't last long at all. Stay positive and be prepared. Any storm that pops up is gonna be a last minute 2-3 day period


----------



## NCHillbilly

Snow in the forecast 2 days this week here.


----------



## nickel back

Waiting for DDD......


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> What's the facebook page address for DDD and the weather?



I dont do facebook but I read above it is gonweatherguy


----------



## GA DAWG

Milkman said:


> I dont do facebook but I read above it is gonweatherguy


Thats Twitter. I dont know how to work it.


----------



## malak05

We are at 7 day window for a period from Sunday thru Tuesday that's ripe for winter weather. This is the period were these models usually start getting their acts together. 0z GFS showed strong signs to wintery stuff on Sunday and was close on Tuesday-Wednesday... now will it lock in on that and Continue to develop that solution time will tell


----------



## Mountainbuck

Thanks malak !


----------



## jcountry

I like Matthew East..  

He explains the models very well-and is focused on the southeast.

He talks about the models starting around 4:00

http://mattheweast.blogspot.com/

He generally updates every morning.


----------



## dsceviour

The 06z and the 12z GFS models from this morning has brought back snow into ga for this Sunday. Now not saying this is what's gonna happen, as we all know it will most likely change. But we are now in the 5 day window so maybe it's a sign... If tomorrow's runs hold up I think we may be on to something...


----------



## Rockdale Buck

12z GFS gives me an inch


----------



## nickel back

models are like a shot gun right now,all over the place....waiting on DDD to give up date.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Things are looking good!


----------



## Milkman

nickel back said:


> models are like a shot gun right now,all over the place....waiting on DDD to give up date.



must be more than 5 days out or he would be in here.


----------



## GA DAWG

Milkman said:


> must be more than 5 days out or he would be in here.


 Dang. I liked the old days better before twitter. Didnt you?


----------



## nickel back

Milkman said:


> must be more than 5 days out or he would be in here.





GA DAWG said:


> Dang. I liked the old days better before twitter. Didnt you?



not sure he wants to take us on the roller coaster ride the models are showing right now....


----------



## JonathanG2013

Nickel Back very true. He also might be busy with work and will post later tonight.  Hope the Euro will also show snow as well.  Still have a lot left though.


----------



## topfuelgirl

Accuweather is showing for Wed. 1/20 in Rockmart snow, sleet and rain in the morning followed by snow in the afternoon!! 
Of course I look to DDD first, but getting happy we maybe snow dancing soon!! Whoop Whoop


----------



## malak05

GFS ensemble map for Sunday... The blue line the 850 line which basically tells you what type of precipitation would fall if your above it snow/ice... Now GFS for past few model runs has the Low that we need for precipitation and good 850 temps but surface temps are still a little higher so stuff would be mixture of rain/snow then we need so battle zone is the surface temps

1. GFS can seem to be warm bias which means temps maybe cooler then modeled
2. Euro is about to come out and we are praying for some model agreements


----------



## topfuelgirl

I hope the GFS snow depth map on Twister Data holds. If it does then we will have a snow blast of a time on Sunday 1/17!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h

So this weekend I MUST get my wood stove in lol. I keep putting it off and putting it off dangit. Winters almost over now


----------



## PappyHoel

Snow needs to come Tuesday.  I already have off on Monday for some dudes birthday.


----------



## RinggoldGa

*DDD is working hard.*

DDD is working hard on his blog.  And he's posting a lot of stuff on Facebook as well.  

North Georgia Weather on Facebook.  He has 4500+ followers!  

Here's a link to his blog post from about 30 minutes ago.  

http://www.northgeorgiawx.com/weather-blog/system-2-sunday-011716

Looks like we may get several opportunities at some frozen precip in the next 7-8 days.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Thanks for the update Ringold.  Did not know his blog address.


----------



## JonRatliff

RinggoldGa said:


> DDD is working hard on his blog.  And he's posting a lot of stuff on Facebook as well.
> 
> North Georgia Weather on Facebook.  He has 4500+ followers!
> 
> Here's a link to his blog post from about 30 minutes ago.
> 
> http://www.northgeorgiawx.com/weather-blog/system-2-sunday-011716
> 
> Looks like we may get several opportunities at some frozen precip in the next 7-8 days.




Thanks for the Facebook info! I've been looking for it myself.


----------



## dsceviour

Euro is showing cold and dry, not much agreement. GFS still holds as of right now... Not holding my breath, tomorrow's runs will give a lot better look as a possible outcome


----------



## RinggoldGa

JonRatliff said:


> Thanks for the Facebook info! I've been looking for it myself.



Typically what he gives us here is a concise, well written, and all encompassing synopsis.  Also is doing that at his blog.  

On his Facebook and Twitter you get a TON of postings/info/maps/shared data from other mets/etc. Not synopsis/forecasting as much.  Just a deluge of data so you can see what all the forecasters are looking at as they try to figure out what will and won't occur.  

For those of us non technical types, the blog and his posts here in "plain english" are worth their weight in gold.  The Facebook/Twitter stuff can be confusing at types for those of us not in the know about weather lexicon with a low knowledge base.


----------



## dsceviour

Euro is actually trending a lot warmer for a period of time and backs of on cold shots for the SE. The trend is not looking positive at the moment


----------



## Matt.M

Wrong.  Triple D isn't North GA weather on facebook.

I know because I made the same mistake.  Asking NGA weather, thinking it was DDD, to post his thought on the GON forum.  He didn't have a clue what I was talking about.  And set me straight on who was who.

Super nice guy, and great on FB for winter updates.  He's my favorite winter guy I follow on facebook.



RinggoldGa said:


> DDD is working hard on his blog.  And he's posting a lot of stuff on Facebook as well.
> 
> North Georgia Weather on Facebook.  He has 4500+ followers!
> 
> Here's a link to his blog post from about 30 minutes ago.
> 
> http://www.northgeorgiawx.com/weather-blog/system-2-sunday-011716
> 
> Looks like we may get several opportunities at some frozen precip in the next 7-8 days.


----------



## nickel back

Matt.M said:


> Wrong.  Triple D isn't North GA weather on facebook.
> 
> I know because I made the same mistake.  Asking NGA weather, thinking it was DDD, to post his thought on the GON forum.  He didn't have a clue what I was talking about.  And set me straight on who was who.
> 
> Super nice guy, and great on FB for winter updates.  He's my favorite winter guy I follow on facebook.



I didn't think that look like DDD's work...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Is that DDD blog?


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Maybe we should start a poll on whether it is or isn't because I can't be the only one who's confused now.


----------



## Goddard

If you read the "about" section on the blog, it sure doesn't sound like our Dacula Deer Dropper.   I am going to stick to being patient and will wait for his comments here or on Twitter following GON Weather Guy.   Thanks for all you do DDD.


----------



## malak05

Euro Ops 12z run was blah not much agreement to the GFS
but the Euro Ensembles actually leaned toward the GFS more then it's Ops...


----------



## DDD

That is not DDD. I don't do Facebook because it's way too out of control.


----------



## DDD

Full update coming here tonight. Basically it's model madness. Many people hugging the GFS because it shows snow. EURO and Canadian could care less.


----------



## DDD

malak05 said:


> GFS ensemble map for Sunday... The blue line the 850 line which basically tells you what type of precipitation would fall if your above it snow/ice... Now GFS for past few model runs has the Low that we need for precipitation and good 850 temps but surface temps are still a little higher so stuff would be mixture of rain/snow then we need so battle zone is the surface temps
> 
> 1. GFS can seem to be warm bias which means temps maybe cooler then modeled
> 2. Euro is about to come out and we are praying for some model agreements



Euro looks over at the GFS and tells him to put the crack pipe down.


----------



## malak05

DDD said:


> Full update coming here tonight. Basically it's model madness. Many people hugging the GFS because it shows snow. EURO and Canadian could care less.



Doesn't the Euro have system but suppresses it down in gulf and never pushes the energy to the east?


----------



## crackerdave

DDD said:


> That is not DDD. I don't do Facebook because it's way too out of control.



Amen that!!


----------



## PappyHoel

I seem to remember DDD doing an avatar change and the some dancing dogs.  We need to get these things in order before we can get some winter precipitation.


----------



## GA DAWG

I've sold lots of stuff on Facebook.  Place is slap loaded with guns, bows, boats, trucks, atvs, coon dogs, rabbit dogs, squirrel dogs and much much more. Its a huge outdoor or man stuff swap an sell. Wimmin to. I guess they could buy stuff on there. The snow maps are flying on there for late sat into sun.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Ga Dawg the snow maps on facebook are trolls posting old maps.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

JonathanG2013 said:


> Ga Dawg the snow maps on facebook are trolls posting old maps.



Say it isn't so.


----------



## smokey30725

PappyHoel said:


> I seem to remember DDD doing an avatar change and the some dancing dogs.  We need to get these things in order before we can get some winter precipitation.



Dancing dogs: check


----------



## DDD

Here is why I am VERY skeptical about this upcoming **possibility** of snow.  First of all the temps are too warm on the EURO and very little moisture.  Canadian is dry.

So let's look at the GFS.  Everyone likes to say that the GFS has a warm bias.  Sometimes, but a lot of that is weenie talk.  So let's look at surface temps.  Let's then look at the same time frame that the snow supposedly lets loose.

What we need to see is colder temps and more moisture.  Otherwise, flurries will fly and nothing will stick.  

As for the facebook talk, I don't do facebook because so many people are on Facebook.  I like keeping it local here at Woody's and on Twitter.  Facebook also requires you to constantly update.  People expect "the latest" on Facebook.  It's just not worth me getting on there and conversing over nothing.  

There will be more opportunities for snow in this pattern.  It is possible that the GFS could be onto something, but to me the cold I want to see is simply not there.


----------



## Nicodemus

Thanks for your work, Mark.


 We finally have a little bit of winter down here for a spell.


----------



## RinggoldGa

DDD said:


> That is not DDD. I don't do Facebook because it's way too out of control.



Hah!  And all this time I thought you were the same as The Facebook guy.  Y'all make almost the exact same conclusions!


----------



## blood on the ground

Bring on the pipe freezing cold! My little wood stove is ready for a workout!


----------



## nickel back

this winter has sucked it up, sure do hope for a change....


----------



## 3ringer

The weather pros said there will be a couple of close calls before we get a gooden . This weekend is one of those close calls. I am waiting on one of those " no doubt biggen "storms that are predicted days ahead of time.


----------



## mammajamma

Thanks Triple D!!


----------



## malak05

The Euro 0z run last night had some changes that may very well have it leaning toward the GFS solution....Big model runs at midday today.

If the system does come to be it's fast moving so much so that qpf is on the low end. If you prefer snow need to hope euro does continue to a more GFS solution, need it either to slow down slightly or increase in precipitation the more moisture the more helpful it will be in defeating borderline surface temps

Essential we need more QPF without that it's still dicey


----------



## willbuck

Got a feeling DDD will have to open a new thread for this one.


----------



## Matt.M

True.  Social media is really warming up to the idea of a winter weather Saturday night/Sunday morning.


----------



## todd03blown

Agree. Seems things are changing a bit.

Here is Rob from WX South on Facebook and his latest post a few minutes ago:

I've been following the Sunday system closely and will have another update soon for premium members (map breakdowns, where models are missing things, trends, etc). Pretty soon it will be time for some custom snow fall, Wintery mess maps for the members, the first one of the season.

Areas affected are northern Texas, southeast Oklahoma, across the Deep South, Southern Arkansas, northern parts of Miss, Alabama and Georgia, very close to Birmingham, Atlanta metros, eastern and southern middle Tennesse, the Carolinas, and much of Virginia, and along immediate East Coast.

Very interesting storm, since the roles of European and GFS are reversed on this. One thing I've noticed is the European overdone in its cold extended lately, and in this case, the door is open to southern development moreso than it thinks, and that may allow the Southern storm to ramp up suddenly Saturday Night and Sunday, possibly scraping the East Coast as well.
` Rob


----------



## GA DAWG

I gotta work sunday and monday. No snow. Lets move on


----------



## JosephSparks

I wish there was a way to wager on the actual event.  Does Vegas want to post some odds?  I am looking for anything better than tonight's lottery jackpot odds!


----------



## Goddard

DDD is still super quiet.  I will continue to patiently wait!


----------



## todd03blown

You folks need to get setup on Twitter and follow DDD and the Mexican. Fun WX talk going on


----------



## Goddard

I follow DDD on Twitter.   Do  you know the messican's handle?


----------



## JosephSparks

todd03blown said:


> You folks need to get setup on Twitter and follow DDD and the Mexican. Fun WX talk going on



I know DDD twitter handle, what is the Mexican's?


----------



## DDD

I am at a remote customer location and they have the message board here blocked. 

There is a lot going on but easiest thing to say is the GFS is on one island and the EUROPEAN is on another. GFS tries to give parts of NGA snow while the EURO pushes the system to Cuba. 

Even a mix of the 2 would give us 0. 

Long way to go. This system would come in Sunday night. I will update more tonight when I get to my hotel room.


----------



## smokey30725

JosephSparks said:


> I know DDD twitter handle, what is the Mexican's?



@hree58


----------



## Milkman

DDD said:


> I will update more tonight when I get to my hotel room.



Thanks


----------



## Matt.M

DDD said:


> I will update more tonight when I get to my hotel room.



You will probably be starting WW 2 thread.  

Rooting for more a GFS system today.  Need some white stuff on the ground......


----------



## DDD

Lets shut this one down and start another.


----------



## doenightmare

Cheap post to close the thread.


----------



## rydert

lock it.....


----------

